# Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too).



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying some coils for my rado and i dont care about dampening i'm just looking for a stance and better handling...
Vmaxx's are like 700ish
and JOM's are only like 500.... correction if you order from the right place you can get them for $325-385 SHIPPED!!!!!! (depending on the exchange rate on that day)
here is the website/store hope it helps out a lot of people! if you get them post it up and PICS PICS PICS
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=213
or if your more into ebay....
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/veedubmachine
Here's a review:
JOM height adjustable coilovers are (in my opinion) the best budget coilovers out there... i've riden in FK streetlines and was very unimpressed and i've riden in Vmaxx coilovers and was also very unimpressed, I've also ridden in Koni's (i'm a little lower on my JOM's) and the ride difference was basically over large bumps but otherwise it was very very close... i was sort of worried but after some people posted on this thread saying they had the JOM's on their car for 3 years and love them i looked around and found them from http://stores.ebay.co.uk/veedubmachine for 325 shipped (with all strut moutns) i couldnt pass it up.
installation was a breeze (with a impact that is) and i hammered my car (as you can see from the pics on my thread, you can barely fit a 1/2 drive ratchet underneath my oil pan... handling is by far improved and very very nice, you cant make the car budge by trying to rock it side to side... highway driving is fine and depending on the size of the bumps around your area the ride isnt bad, but is by far better than FK's and Vmaxx's... oh and my car is lower than when i rode in the others cars... the bouncyness you get will depend on the size of bumps your going over and if you know how to drive (not in the center of the lane, more so that one side of your car is in the center where the road is higher than the sides). i will never look back and say it wasnt money well spend BECAUSE IT WAS, and i will definetally be strapping these on my cars in the future (unless i come into some stupid money)


_Modified by D3hd3nd at 9:29 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

I'm talking about these... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...45388


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

i would stay far away from ebay items like the one's you posted a link to. Yea they may look like a good deal but the truth is that you get what you pay for! If your plannin on dropping 500 bucks for a new suspension, you should do your research and hit up either ECS tuning or NGP, both companies offer a set of FK streetline coils for 550 with free shipping. So i would say drop the extra 50 or so bucks and go with a more reputable and known Company such as FK. Why do you think you have never heard of JOM before? Because its probably $hitastic products that will have you bouncing harder than a fat bitch on a trampoline







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dub_slug)*

haah i was just curious...
so are you referring to something like the last set on this website > http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Overs


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dub_slug)*

and with your reference to ebay coils... my buddy has vmaxx's and they ride no different than a different buddy who runs FK streets (non-dampening)...


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dub_slug)*

jom has been around for years. just because you've never heard of them.......


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dangerous_dave)*

i'm curious too, i have heard of jom before but no review if there still in business someones got to have a set!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_i'm curious too, i have heard of jom before but no review if there still in business someones got to have a set!









exactally what i was thinkin... exactally what i wanna know!


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

i would still recomend the fk's mentioned up above, its prolly one of the best suspension setups for your buck. considering you can barely get a decent cup kit for that price.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (green JettaIII)*

yeah i think i'm going to end up going with the FK streetlines... still would like peoples opinions/reviews though


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

fk's only lower to 85mm http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , jom 110mm and made in germany http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also ive heard they are made by same company who makes v-maxx, but im curious as to how they ride???


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:47 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

did a search, heres what i found...

_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_they are just rebadged v-maxx coilovers. i have the fronts in my caddy and they are actually quite good. i wasn't expecting them to be good at all but they are really low and still ride better than most


_Quote, originally posted by *detvw* »_I had a set of Vmaxx on my old GTI. I was afraid they were going to be too bouncy and was very surprised when I installed them. They actually have quite a nice ride even compared to the Bilstein HD's with neuspeed sports that were on the car prior. Have not heard anything in the way of JOM however.


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_I just recently purchased the JOM 60/60 fully adjustable Coilover setup from AtLastImports and i must say all i get while driving is a big







. I bought the coils not having read any reviews and just going off of Joe's word which was good enough for me. The coils are TUV certified, which is related to a more strict Department of transportation here in the states. As for the actual coilovers, they ride super smooth, not too bouncy, but can rip through turns when i crank on the throttle and wheel at the same time. I can say im very pleased with the suspension, and working with AtLast was a pleasure to say the least. They have a very knowledgable staff and i would reccomend them for VW products for sure. The prices are great and the customer service is just as good. Check my signature for the AtLast web page. if you have any more questions about the coilovers, just let me know in this thread. 
No pictures of the coils on the car yet, but will have some soon.
The car is pretty low, but not on the ground so i dont rip off any oilpans. but i still have about another inch that i could go with them.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And the goods. 










_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:54 PM 9-30-2008_

_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:05 PM 9-30-2008_


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:10 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## schells86 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

dont be a choch. get vmaxx. jk, get konis


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (schells86)*

cause theyre $809 more than the jom...


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

Are there any cheap and good JOM's for Mk1 Cabriolets???







If so Where can I get them?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (NAVI51)*

go to google search engine and type in JOM suspension. there might be not sure...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

cheapest place i found is goingfast.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

If coilovers do not include a lifetime warranty, run....don't walk.


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If coilovers do not include a lifetime warranty, run....don't walk.

To buy them?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (OnelowcabriO)*


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Has this forum been overrun by the guys that don't care what their cars ride or handle like? Seriously, if all you want is to slam your car, without regard to anything else, why don't you just cut your springs?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*

cause ive not heard of any negative feedback from anyone whove bought these, and at one third the cost of "expensive" coilovers why not? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Has this forum been overrun by the guys that don't care what their cars ride or handle like? Seriously, if all you want is to slam your car, without regard to anything else, why don't you just cut your springs?

hmmm lets think about this now, seriously. If i didn't give a sh!t how my car drove/handled i would cut my springs. Are you so ignorant that you read something and just because it's someone on a budget that you think their just anti-enthusiats. Cuttings springs is the stupidiest thing you can do, ruins the springs/struts/ride/handling and it hardly lowers your car and if you truly CUT them they start to wear and tear on other parts. So please for those of you out there that don't have any information on JOM or Vmaxx coilovers please keep your comments out of my thread.
BTW all i've heard about JOM are good comments! People say they ride better than H&R so do some research before you post here.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

^^^what he said, just cause something is less expensive doesnt always mean its lower quality, take for example the air chisel i bought from harbor freight 10 years ago for 19.99 that i still use regularly to this day, where the snap-on equivelant is 249.99...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

thanx for the support! Still looking for any reviews and or comments on these coils.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_hmmm lets think about this now, seriously. If i didn't give a sh!t how my car drove/handled i would cut my springs. Are you so ignorant that you read something and just because it's someone on a budget that you think their just anti-enthusiats. Cuttings springs is the stupidiest thing you can do, ruins the springs/struts/ride/handling and it hardly lowers your car and if you truly CUT them they start to wear and tear on other parts. So please for those of you out there that don't have any information on JOM or Vmaxx coilovers please keep your comments out of my thread.


Easy there noob, scrub the sand out of your vag and take a deep breath. You did state, and I quote: "i dont car about dampening i'm just looking for a stance...". If that's not what you meant, then maybe you need to edit the OP. As for telling me about cut springs, well, you don't teach your grandmother to suck eggs do you?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*

maybe if you could comprehend what you read you would take it as i don't care if i'm bouncing around a little. if you even think cutting springs and coils are remotely close you should sell your vw and get a geo. dont post on my thread.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

what i got from the op was that you dont care about the dampening being adjustable, is that right? ...even the cheap coils are going to have a better ride than cut springs since theres going to be more shock travel


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_what i got from the op was that you dont care about the dampening being adjustable, is that right? ...even the cheap coils are going to have a better ride than cut springs since theres going to be more shock travel









THis is what i ment exactally. I've driven in cut springs and i've driven in coils and coils are much nicer........


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

i guess one of us is just gonna have to buy a set and see first hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

I bet you'll find the answers you are looking for in the MkIV forum. 
Clearly you don't want answers from people who understand how suspensions work.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (zak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zak* »_I bet you'll find the answers you are looking for in the MkIV forum. 
Clearly you don't want answers from people who understand how suspensions work.
you're right we want answers from people who actually HAVE them and are not just speculating like 90% of people on here


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_you're right we want answers from people who actually HAVE them and are not just speculating like 90% of people on here









I like this guy... haha but i dont think i'm going to be putting money towards a set until after winter or buying them with some christmas cash unless i come into some money soon. are you looking to get a set?


----------



## travisvdubvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Im not trying to be negative in any way but the Fk Street lines actually can be lower quite a bit lower than 85mm. 85mm is just the DOT approved lowering limit. The JOM are prolly approved up to 85mm also but they just say how low it can actually go. Im just trying to jelp for those of you that dont want to get the Fk coils cuz they don't go as low as JOM's. Personnally at the moment im trying to find a set of coils for my mk3 gti and i am seriously considering the FK's, supersports, and the JOM's. BUT ITS SUCH A HARD DECISION!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (travisvdubvr6)*

but if you look at the fk's the threads stop about an inch up, higher than the jom, which have threads that go all the way down to the knuckle flanges... just an observation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (travisvdubvr6)*

i know its probably the worst, 
and for everyones observation JOM does have a warranty!


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

joms are great my buddy had them on his golf they were stiff but they rode so nice.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Damn, no wonder the brains of the Suspension TUNING forum left. I'll leave you kiddies to your circle-jerk over your cheapass parts.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Damn, no wonder the brains of the Suspension TUNING forum left. I'll leave you kiddies to your circle-jerk over your cheapass parts. 

get fuked


----------



## built2run83 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

Not that it matters to anyone now but JOM is a German tunning company with a pretty good rep and lots of parts. the reason for the cost difference is that they don't grub money like we do in america. so from reading the german reviews theese are great coilovers and i love them myself. i have them on my 03 jetta gli


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (built2run83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2run83* »_Not that it matters to anyone now but JOM is a German tunning company with a pretty good rep and lots of parts. the reason for the cost difference is that they don't grub money like we do in america. so from reading the german reviews theese are great coilovers and i love them myself. i have them on my 03 jetta gli

For obviously being non-dampening how is the ride quality... Rate these for me please
Quality 
Slammage
Performance/Handling


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Damn, no wonder the brains of the Suspension TUNING forum left. I'll leave you kiddies to your circle-jerk over your cheapass parts. 
closed minds do not learn. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

i really dont like coilovers but for 450 plus shipping i had to try them. i ordered some jom coilovers yesterday. after i install them and get my ride height dialed i will write a review. then i will roll the fenders, drop it some more and finish the review. 
it will be an unbiased review. i have no brand loyalty or preference. as alot of you know, i dont care for the ride quality any coilover suspension has to offer.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dangerous_dave)*

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_i really dont like coilovers but for 450 plus shipping i had to try them. i ordered some jom coilovers yesterday. after i install them and get my ride height dialed i will write a review. then i will roll the fenders, drop it some more and finish the review. 
it will be an unbiased review. i have no brand loyalty or preference. as alot of you know, i dont care for the ride quality any coilover suspension has to offer.

Sounds amazing please do write the review and either post it on here or PM me it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

it will be in this thread.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
Sounds amazing please do write the review and either post it on here or PM me it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive got fk streetline on the way watch the forum if your interested in a review


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tomythakat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomythakat* »_
ive got fk streetline on the way watch the forum if your interested in a review

I will do. if you could repost it on here that'd be great as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

well i talked to jan at going fast today. he said they are shipping my coilovers today (9 days after i ordered them







) we shall see if they ever arrive and get mounted. the review will follow.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
I will do. if you could repost it on here that'd be great as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you got it.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Fk Streetlines or Vmaxx? seriously torn.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

...maybe JOM?


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (KyleRI)*

are you buying soon i would wait, a couple guys are about to post reviews i have fks on the way and dangerous_dave has jom's on the way it might be worth your wait


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

probably not buying till end of winter/ spring. just seeing whats good on the market.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (KyleRI)*

streetlines will be delivered friday and installed friday


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (tomythakat)*

the joms are scheduled for delivery tomorrow. if i can drive home at lunch and throw them on at work if its slow then i will write the review tomorrow night.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_the joms are scheduled for delivery tomorrow. if i can drive home at lunch and throw them on at work if its slow then i will write the review tomorrow night.

sorrry to hear about it taking so long kind of a downside, but i'm really excited to hear your review!!!!!!!!!!! make sure you drive around on them and do some spirited driving to see how they corner and handle. AND PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOTS OF PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (tomythakat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomythakat* »_streetlines will be delivered friday and installed friday

get that review on here asap... do exactally whta i said in the post above to dangerous_dave....


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

well i installed the joms tonight but ran out of time so i couldnt align the car. drove it home 9 miles and my first impression isnt that good. at first i drove it with 25 threads up front and 30 in the rear but i was rubbing alot.i now have 30 threads from the bottom up front and 38 in the rear. it rides ok but is real bouncy but we all knew it was going to be like that. i now have zero wheel gap. i wanted to crank them down more but my poor choice of tire size wont allow me to. i made the mistake of buying 205 45 16 tires because i didnt think i was ever going to buy coilovers. it was too dark to take pictures and i was exhausted and just wanted to go home. im going to experiment with removing the bump stops to see if that makes it ride better when i have more time. i need to roll my fenders and i may throw my 14's on and see how that goes.
*i will write a proper review with pictures when time allows.*
all i can say now is these will dump your car to the ground with the right tire size and offset but my initial reaction is save up and buy mid grade fk's with dampening adjustment if you are in the market for coilovers.
stay tuned for the full review.


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 8:17 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## EURO A3 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

Yeah bro take a break! When people try to do things fast you tend to miss the important little things. I'm also trying to decide on V-max, JOM, and the FK because the price is right. I'll be rolling my fenders will you guys get your cars dialed in and give us the results. Just remember to "take your time but hurry up" words of my annoying first boss.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_well i installed the joms tonight but ran out of time so i couldnt align the car. drove it home 9 miles and my first impression isnt that good. at first i drove it with 25 threads up front and 30 in the rear but i was rubbing alot.i now have 30 threads from the bottom up front and 38 in the rear. it rides ok but is real bouncy but we all knew it was going to be like that. i now have zero wheel gap. i wanted to crank them down more but my poor choice of tire size wont allow me to. i made the mistake of buying 205 45 16 tires because i didnt think i was ever going to buy coilovers. it was too dark to take pictures and i was exhausted and just wanted to go home. im going to experiment with removing the bump stops to see if that makes it ride better when i have more time. i need to roll my fenders and i may throw my 14's on and see how that goes.
*i will write a proper review with pictures when time allows.*
all i can say now is these will dump your car to the ground with the right tire size and offset but my initial reaction is save up and buy mid grade fk's with dampening adjustment if you are in the market for coilovers.
stay tuned for the full review.

_Modified by dangerous_dave at 8:17 PM 12-3-2008_

I road in a buddys car before he took out the bumpstops and after he did (he was basically riding on the bumpstop and that wasn't allowing any compression at all which made the ride even worse than it already was) and the after was much better... thanks for the slight update and i'm VERY excited to hear the full review.... and i mean keep in mind you paid 450bucks for something that'z DUMPING your car


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

i got the car aligned but it still feels off. im going to align it again tomorrow. it no longer rubs at all so i may take it down a few more threads. maybe i will cut the bump stops in half too while im at it.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

i got the fk's the install was no problem, i am happy with them the ride is good but the rears are way to soft im gonna have to roll the fenders i have 195/50/15 on 8's and they rub so i went a couple threads up they are ok now but i have about an inch and a half of wheel gap and cant put any weight in the back and (i had to get a camber kit) when i got the alignment, i am also noticing alot of creeking in them so i would recommend them if you are not running wide wheels, or if you are running wide wheels that are 14's or smaller.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (tomythakat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_i got the car aligned but it still feels off. im going to align it again tomorrow. it no longer rubs at all so i may take it down a few more threads. maybe i will cut the bump stops in half too while im at it.

well you gotta post up some pics soon...
ask around a little more or just cut the bumpstops it worked for my buddy!

_Quote, originally posted by *tomythakat* »_i got the fk's the install was no problem, i am happy with them the ride is good but the rears are way to soft im gonna have to roll the fenders i have 195/50/15 on 8's and they rub so i went a couple threads up they are ok now but i have about an inch and a half of wheel gap and cant put any weight in the back and (i had to get a camber kit) when i got the alignment, i am also noticing alot of creeking in them but that could be the new control arms, ball joints and sway bar bushings i installed the previous day. so i would recommend them if you are not running wide wheels, or if you are running wide wheels that are 14's or smaller. 

there to soft!!! i wasn't expecting that.. sounds good though, 
and you have to post pics ASAP as well.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

yeah lets see some stance pics!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

i will have time to do a proper review with pics on wednesday or thursday.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_i will have time to do a proper review with pics on wednesday or thursday. 

alright sounds good... DONT FORGET i'm very anxious for pics


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Good site to buy coilovers. 
http://www.amimotorsports.com/store


----------



## got rado (Jul 9, 2006)

any more info on what coils to get


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (got rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got rado* »_any more info on what coils to get

that's a pretty blunt statement... what're you looking for


----------



## got rado (Jul 9, 2006)

to see if that guy got rid of the bump stops to se if the ride is better


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

I def wanna see some pics of the JOMs on dangerousdaves ride. And I've been hearing nothing but bad on FKs both highsports and streetlines. Let me know what anyone else thinks


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (KyleRI)*

I have FK Konigsports and like them a lot. The ride quality is very nice with adjustable dampening. The car is pretty low and takes bumps nicely..... 
FK is a good brand but the high sport and street lines are just practically the same as the vmaxx's and what not, but FK is a more well known brand in my opinion so they have my vote....


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

def def im not bashing FK's by all means just throwing it out there that ive heard some ish about those two particular models.
JOM pics?!
...ANY pics?


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (KyleRI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleRI* »_I def wanna see some pics of the JOMs on dangerousdaves ride. And I've been hearing nothing but bad on FKs both highsports and streetlines. Let me know what anyone else thinks
 fk street lines are awesome


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
well you gotta post up some pics soon...


here are the FK's i posted about, in the last pic i had to raise them up for the new wide wheels after i roll fenders i will post more pics
























_Modified by jedipartsguy at 1:51 PM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by jedipartsguy at 1:55 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (jedipartsguy)*

sorry i didnt post up the review of the jom coilovers like i said i would last wednesday. i lost power and heat for 4 days due to an ice storm and it was the worst power outage in new hampshire history.and it snowed today. the last thing on my mind lately is writing a review.
i removed the rear stuts and cut 85% of the bump stops out. the car rides pretty nice now. with full bump stops it rides horrible. its too low so the shock is sitting on the bump stop and eliminates any rebound what so ever. if you cut most of it out it allows the shock to have full travel and you still have some bump stop left in case you bottom the shock out in a big bump.
i dont want you guys to be disappointed when i post pics. i still havent rolled my fenders properly so i cant wind them down as far as i would like. im also running 205 45 16 tires and if i had bought 195 45 or 205 40 tires the car would be slammed.
all in all, with the bump stops cut down alot the car rides a little bouncier than my cut neuspeed springs.this set up is a great suspension alternative for short money. i dont regret buying them at all. we will see if my opinion changes after this winter. i greased the hell out of the shock bodies so hopefully the collars wont seize to the shock.
i let my friend drive it yesterday so he could compare it to the ride in his b&g equipped golf. he said they dont ride as well but he was impressed. i just wish i knew what company makes these for jom.
stay tuned for more. i will post pics at the end of this week. i have friday through tuesday off so i will have time to post up.
*heres some of the pics i promised*

























all in all im happy with my purchase. still havent rolled the fenders. when i do the car will go down another quarter to a half inch. although its snowing like a bastard this week so maybe i will wait....we will see.




_Modified by dangerous_dave at 10:17 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_sorry i didnt post up the review of the jom coilovers like i said i would last wednesday. i lost power and heat for 4 days due to an ice storm and it was the worst power outage in new hampshire history.and it snowed today. the last thing on my mind lately is writing a review.
i removed the rear stuts and cut 85% of the bump stops out. the car rides pretty nice now. with full bump stops it rides horrible. its too low so the shock is sitting on the bump stop and eliminates any rebound what so ever. if you cut most of it out it allows the shock to have full travel and you still have some bump stop left in case you bottom the shock out in a big bump.
i dont want you guys to be disappointed when i post pics. i still havent rolled my fenders properly so i cant wind them down as far as i would like. im also running 205 45 16 tires and if i had bought 195 45 or 205 40 tires the car would be slammed.
all in all, with the bump stops cut down alot the car rides a little bouncier than my cut neuspeed springs.this set up is a great suspension alternative for short money. i dont regret buying them at all. we will see if my opinion changes after this winter. i greased the hell out of the shock bodies so hopefully the collars wont seize to the shock.
i let my friend drive it yesterday so he could compare it to the ride in his b&g equipped golf. he said they dont ride as well but he was impressed. i just wish i knew what company makes these for jom.
stay tuned for more. i will post pics at the end of this week. i have friday through tuesday off so i will have time to post up.

Very nice write up and FINALLY A JOM COILOVER WRITE UP AND IT DIDNT BASH THEM IN THE [email protected] haha... thank you much and i'm exstatic for the pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Since JOM is rebranded vmaxx, i give it thumbs up. I had vmaxx for about 6 months. They rode like **** at first, until i read about cutting the bumpstops. I cut them in half, and they rode MUCH better. with about 1" of threads left, they rode amazing. Sometime around october, my friend wanted to trade his Koni coilovers for my vmaxx, so i agreed. After puting Konis on, even though they have the adjustment for soft/firm ride, I believe the vmaxx rode just as good/if not better. With Konis i have about 2 threads left to bottom about, and its not even as low as I had the vmaxx with about an inch of threads.
So please do not listen to anyone buying expensive coilovers, I do not think its necessary. on low budget vmaxx are very good quality, and you will not be disapointed. Even now i regret trading my vmaxx for these konis


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

very nice review up there.... i hate how ppl Flame them just because their cheap incomparision to Koni's or Bilstiens... thanks keep it coming any1 with experience!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

So I am under the impression that if you dont slam the Vmaxx then they actually ride decent?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_So I am under the impression that if you dont slam the Vmaxx then they actually ride decent?

From what i know and have had rides in i'm going to say yes but i mean it's not poor quality. The threads on JOM and vmaxx go down alot farther than most coilovers and when you get so far down the bumpstop doesn't allow for any travel. And by cutting the bumpstop your obviously trying to get travel and you do which makes the ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

alot of people say you shouldnt have to cut your bumpstops to make a suspension ride good. but those are the same people who are notching their frames to accommodate their axles thus sacrificing structural integrity of their vehicles. i cut my bumpstops out 80% and my suspension ride pretty good. 
ive been saying spending over 1000 dollars for name brand coilovers for a vw is a waste of money for a long time. i have installed kw's, many fk's, b&g's and vmaxx on my customers cars and now the jom coilovers on my own vehicle and i can now honestly say that the difference in ride quality is minimal at best. the only thing that would make me want to buy a name brand coilover, and to be honest it is important, is having a lifetime warranty. especially in new england. but i dont believe that would cover a collar seizing due to weather and climate. please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

i tried getting a seized collar warrantied through konis, no luck. had to torche it slightly and play with big ass channel locks.
As summer comes i might actually plan on going to back vmaxx and sell konis.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what about the super sport seen them on ebay the look well made an also in the same price range


----------



## FATANG!! (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*

ewwwwww............ cut springs... ewwww
I say get two cars one low and slow, one fast and comfy.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

so now you just have to talk about longetivity, not just new ride comfort and performance. wonder how these nonwarranteed or one year warranteed brands hold up to a 1600 dollar set of H&R etc...


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_so now you just have to talk about longetivity, not just new ride comfort and performance. wonder how these nonwarranteed or one year warranteed brands hold up to a 1600 dollar set of H&R etc...

only time will tell. i will let you know in a year.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

my buddy has a set of vmaxx coilovers and when the thing is pretty low (about where i'd want it to ride) it bounced a lot. granted, i never rode in the car, so idk what its like during a drive, but it looked bouncy.
honestly as far as fit/finish and quality, everyone seems to think cheapies to the expensive brands are very similiar. however, my biggest issue is adjustable dampening (because even only being 22 i'm sick of feeling absolutey every thing because roads suck in lancaster) so i'm going to spend a little more money to get that. if it wasn't for that, id probably do go with these or vmaxx.
btw my buddy has had the vmaxx coils for over a year. he just raised them up a bit for the upcoming winter, had no issues that i knew of with the collars seizing or other corrosion, so if the jom are just rebadged vmaxx, you guys should be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (nfx)*

You guys have it backwards. VMAXX's are rebadged JOM's. Where was VMAXX 15 years ago?


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

my street lines have taken a beating with all of the compact ice and chunks of ice and are still holding up they haven't seized yet but the sand makes it tough to crank them.


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (jedipartsguy)*

so say i was choosing between jom and streetlines, from what this says, the jom is better.
has anyone tested both on one car? that would be great, but i dont think it has been done.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (violentaesthete)*

i blew my first axle yesterday!! i love being low


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_i blew my first axle yesterday!! i love being low









Bummer man, what exactly caused it to break? I take it the axle hit a suspension component or frame of the car that caused it to snap?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

no, when you lower your car it changes the angle of the cv joint on the axle. you think i broke it in half when i really mean my cv joint is messed up. the cv joint is locking up making a horrible clicking sound and causing the car to vibrate. the axle was probably on its way out anyway. lowering it made it go bad faster.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

No JOM, but here is a review of the big hitters against Vmaxx. Vmaxx was the "best value" but not much else was said that was good...
http://www.stratmosphere.com/Test Redline.pdf


----------



## MPLS MK3 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the review DANGEROUS DAVE
im about to pull the trigger.
ill give my input once all is said and done. i've got some parts to allocate b4 this will all happen though.


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (MPLS MK3)*

i just installed a set on my 86 vr6 gti. they ride great in the front and horrible in the rear. i beleive that you guys are right, they have a really stiff stock sized bump stop on all four corners. im going to cut them in half because i would like it to be a little lower, but i am amazed, the only other set of coilovers i have owned where a set of $900 fk's and the quality of the jom is equal or beter, much better than i expected. I would by another set for sure. OH! and they were less than $500 shipped ups 2 day!


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (jity86)*

i have a JOM 60/40 kit.. the rear is adjustable.. 3 different setting.. i know their not coils but i figured id add my review.. ive had them on for about a year now.. about 3k on them and i really like them.. they are about the lowest cupkit i have saw.. most people think im on coils because of my ride height.. they are a little bouncy on really rough roads but not bad at all.. im really thinking of trading them in for a pair of vmaxx coils though.. not 100% on it yet but really thinking about it.. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Posted this for the JOM review.. It IS a cupkit.. but i'm posting for the PRODUCT review.. Doesn't seem to be too many people jumping to purchase the JOM name so there ya go..










_Modified by eurovw95 at 5:07 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (eurovw95)*

not to be a jerk but your post is irrelevant to the discussion. im glad you like your cup kit. maybe you should post in the cup kit feedback thread.


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

o well.. its there now.. its still a JOM product.. and its a little bit of a review.. its not that hard to get over...








Really not seeing your big deal here.. there's ish in here about fk, vmaxx and everything else.. At least mine is the product in question..










_Modified by eurovw95 at 4:58 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (eurovw95)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edited the post if that makes you happy.. should have left it off but it was only for the Product...


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (eurovw95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurovw95* »_
edited the post if that makes you happy.. should have left it off but it was only for the Product...









Hi Coby








Just putting my two cents in...
I just placed an order for these for my Corrado. I'm not going that low, my tire wont be tucking or anything, but I'll throw in my experience when they get here. Thanks for the reviews and information, it's pretty much what I was hoping to hear.








I'll take some pictures when the time comes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_
I'll take some pictures when the time comes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good pictures = goodness


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I cut the bumps and it rides way better, now if i could only get it to stop rubbing, damn vr6 suspension.


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

just ordered some on wednesday from goingfast. order is still processing


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (jity86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jity86* »_I cut the bumps and it rides way better, now if i could only get it to stop rubbing, damn vr6 suspension.


Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

very nice, i've told ppl to cut their bump stops but they think it's going to like ruin the coils








K well post up pics and your review when you get them and then install them!!!!!!!!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (jity86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jity86* »_I cut the bumps and it rides way better, now if i could only get it to stop rubbing, damn vr6 suspension

what size tire are you running? did you get an alignment after? when i first put mine on i was rubbing the shock itself, not the fender. i think on a mk 2 you should run a 205 40 16 or even a 195 40 16. it looks like you have a 205 45 or a 195 45 on it now.


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

well i have no probs rubbing on inside, my wheels are 35mm offset with 10mm spacers in front to clear the vr caliper, and 30mm spacers in the back to make it look like the back of the car ins't narrower. oh and they are 205/40/16's. im not that worried about the rubbing though, im going to add on to my fenders for that widend look, like this,


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (jity86)*

wow, they dont look like 205 40's in the pic. or is it just me? they look as big as my 205 45's. if you can get your car to have the stance of the other car you posted it would be sick.
oh, and i finally rolled my fenders but im not lowering it more til spring. with all the ice we had i cant get the car *IN* my bay at work without driving off of the ice on to boards. there is a huge mound of ice right at the entrance of my garage door and if i dont drive on to the boards before i hit the concrete my car will get stuck and look like a teeter totter.

_Modified by dangerous_dave at 9:42 PM 1-16-2009_


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 9:43 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

goingfast is still processing the order....
and its been like 5 days.
who else has dealt with them?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_wow, they dont look like 205 40's in the pic. or is it just me? they look as big as my 205 45's. if you can get your car to have the stance of the other car you posted it would be sick.
oh, and i finally rolled my fenders but im not lowering it more til spring. with all the ice we had i cant get the car *IN* my bay at work without driving off of the ice on to boards. there is a huge mound of ice right at the entrance of my garage door and if i dont drive on to the boards before i hit the concrete my car will get stuck and look like a teeter totter.

Nice,, might i ask how you rolled your fenders?
And yeah i hear you we have like a good 3 inches of ice before every bay door at my shop.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (violentaesthete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *violentaesthete* »_goingfast is still processing the order....
and its been like 5 days.
who else has dealt with them? 

Dang that really sucks, but it happens now and again.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

i had to wait a week before mine shipped. they were expecting a delivery but they got stuck in customs. because they were in the country the listed them on the site as in stock. i think that is a crappy business practice. you dont have them in stock until they are on your shelves. customs can hold a whole container if something is funny and they can hold it for whenever they want. just be patient. goingfast will come through. jan answered every email i sent.
to answer the question about what i used to roll my fenders, i used a legit fender roller.
find someone who owns one and become his friend.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
the question about what i used to roll my fenders, i used a legit fender roller.
find someone who owns one and become his friend. 

I'm in need of finding myself one of these friends haha.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_I'm thinking about buying some coils for my rado and i dont car about dampening i'm just looking for a stance...
THANK YOU

hmmm... buy a honda?


----------



## MPLS MK3 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (teutoned)*

I did it. I got them in less than a week straight from the UK. Check it:








































Question for dangerous_dave?
So you cut 80% of the the bumpstop? 
Did you do it in the front and the rear?
I believe you that it made it ride better, but they seem so small already. Im a little nervous to cut them.
Anyways I will probly install early next week or this weekend. Im waiting on strut mounts. Funny I got the coils quicker from england than i got the mounts from AZ.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_
hmmm... buy a honda?

wow your a fu*king moron


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (MPLS MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_I believe you that it made it ride better, but they seem so small already. Im a little nervous to cut them.
Anyways I will probly install early next week or this weekend. Im waiting on strut mounts. Funny I got the coils quicker from england than i got the mounts from AZ.










if your nervous about cutting the bumpstops then install them and see how you like the ride, if its decent no need to cut em.
and yae thatz really really weird.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_
hmmm... buy a honda?

you are dumb. if he bought a honda then he would care about a car that handled well. get out


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (MPLS MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_
Question for dangerous_dave?
So you cut 80% of the the bumpstop? 
Did you do it in the front and the rear?
I believe you that it made it ride better, but they seem so small already. Im a little nervous to cut them.
Anyways I will probly install early next week or this weekend. Im waiting on strut mounts. Funny I got the coils quicker from england than i got the mounts from AZ.










cut them, you wont bottom out. nothing bad will happen. you will hate them unless you cut them. actually, looking at the pics you took, your bump stops are smaller than the ones i got. put them in whole and if you dont like the ride, cut them in half


----------



## MPLS MK3 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
cut them, you wont bottom out. nothing bad will happen. you will hate them unless you cut them. actually, looking at the pics you took, your bump stops are smaller than the ones i got. put them in whole and if you dont like the ride, cut them in half

i was kind of wondering if they were the same size. i mean these things are like 2cm maybe. ill leave them and let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Needs more MK4 content, i would like to see one slammed on these JOMs to decide if i whould get some.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_
i was kind of wondering if they were the same size. i mean these things are like 2cm maybe. ill leave them and let you guys know what happens.


Alright man, we're all looking forward to pics and a review! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (MPLS MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_
i was kind of wondering if they were the same size. i mean these things are like 2cm maybe. ill leave them and let you guys know what happens.


mine were twice as big as that and they weren't black. maybe they changed them


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dangerous_dave)*

got mine today.
my bumps are def larger than his.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (MPLS MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_I did it. I got them in less than a week straight from the UK. Check it:








































Question for dangerous_dave?
So you cut 80% of the the bumpstop? 
Did you do it in the front and the rear?
I believe you that it made it ride better, but they seem so small already. Im a little nervous to cut them.
Anyways I will probly install early next week or this weekend. Im waiting on strut mounts. Funny I got the coils quicker from england than i got the mounts from AZ.










Where did you buy them from??....I only can find goingfast selling'em.(I want the small bumpstops) Any ideas who makes the shocks/struts?


_Modified by EvilGTI at 6:53 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
Where did you buy them from??....I only can find goingfast selling'em.(I want the small bumpstops) Any ideas who makes the shocks/struts?

_Modified by EvilGTI at 6:53 PM 1-22-2009_

dont let the bumpstops decide where you buy them from. im sure no matter where you buy them from they are going to ship you what ever they have. they probably dont even know that the bump stops are to different sizes. if you get the big stops then just cut then in half or more. 
ive heard rumors that the shocks are the same as what are in the v maxx coils. i used to work for a company that had an account with stratmosephere who distributes the v maxx coils. the sales rep told me who makes the shocks but that was a long time ago and i dont remember now.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

well i'm getting close to the $ amount to hammer the C, just gotta sell some more stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but i need to decide what i want; Vmaxx, JOM, or FK's


----------



## MPLS MK3 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Well Ladies and Gentlemen, MY JOM COILOVER Review
Car: 94 Jetta 2.0
I am coming from a GHETTO cup kit, so i may be a little biased. I have also never driven or rode in a car with a nice set of coils, ie anything over $600, so my review may be worthless to you. With that said.
I am very happy. Car handles great. I cant push it too much right now, cuz its snowy, but it feels like im on rails compared to my FK/RPI/Nuespeed Ghetto cup kit. It can be a little councy if the road is really bad. But for the price i would have it no other way. 
Overall: I would buy it again. I am not trying to enter scca or anything, just want to have a little fun and push the limits. Lets face it I have a $3000 car, and Im not in the postion in life to spend a $1000 on a nice set of coils. This is perfect for what I want, right price, adjusts so I can get my perfect stance, and handles pretty damn good.
Bonus: 2 year warranty. I figured i cant go wrong. to bad its written in German. 
Any questions feel free to ask. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MPLS MK3 at 3:04 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (MPLS MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_Well Ladies and Gentlemen, MY JOM COILOVER Review
Car: 94 Jetta 2.0
I am coming from a GHETTO cup kit, so i may be a little biased. I have also never driven or rode in a car with a nice set of coils, ie anything over $600, so my review may be worthless to you. With that said.
I am very happy. Car handles great. I cant push it too much right now, cuz its snowy, but it feels like im on rails compared to my FK/RPI/Nuespeed Ghetto cup kit. It can be a little councy if the road is really bad. But for the price i would have it no other way. 
Overall: I would buy it again. I am not trying to enter scca or anything, just want to have a little fun and push the limits. Lets face it I have a $3000 car, and Im not in the postion in life to spend a $1000 on a nice set of coils. This is perfect for what I want, right price, adjusts so I can get my perfect stance, and handles pretty damn good.
Bonus: 2 year warranty. I figured i cant go wrong. to bad its written in German. 
Any questions feel free to ask. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Where did you get them from?


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (EvilGTI)*

anyone take out the helper springs when they installed? wouldnt that make it less bouncy?>


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (violentaesthete)*

Should have me a set of the JOM soon...just put in my order last night.http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (EvilGTI)*

Where is everybody getting them????


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_Should have me a set of the JOM soon...just put in my order last night.http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

well i'll have you know that your basically enquired for posting pics/review/overall liking/hating of these when you get them by saying that in this thread










_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_Where is everybody getting them????









Go on ebay you can get them from goingfast on there, or on the goingfast website, or from the UK on some wierd site i cant find, sh!t type in JOM coilovers on google and you'll find something


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Please I don't mean to upset anyone here but I have heard from a few poeple that had the FK's (not sure which series) but thier shocks blew within the 2 years of owning them. Wierd to hear because FK is supposedly a good manufacter of products for our cars.








BTW- Do any of you know who selles JOM in Canada?
Thanks people.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_Please I don't mean to upset anyone here but I have heard from a few poeple that had the FK's (not sure which series) but thier shocks blew within the 2 years of owning them. Wierd to hear because FK is supposedly a good manufacter of products for our cars.









Yeah i've actually read a couple posts on different sites saying people have had Fk's and will never use them again... (just what i've heard


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

FOR THOSE THAT HAVE BOUGHT THEM AND/OR FOUND THIS INFO SOMEWHERE PLEASE ANSWER THIS QUESTION ABOUT THE WARRANTY JOM COILOVERS COME WITH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how many months/years are they warrantied for? and do you seriously have to have them "professionally installed for it to be in effect?


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Best thing to do is find out who stocks them in the U.S. and ask them what the warranty is. Wow $500 is very cheap. I was looking into VMAXX but I will also consider JOM now. Thank God I found this thread.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_Best thing to do is find out who stocks them in the U.S. and ask them what the warranty is. Wow $500 is very cheap. I was looking into VMAXX but I will also consider JOM now. Thank God I found this thread.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha why do you think i made it? 
yeah i'm trying to ask places but i'm getting basically no answers


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Didn't someone mention it had a 2 year warranty? I know that VMAXX is 1 year.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_Didn't someone mention it had a 2 year warranty? I know that VMAXX is 1 year. 

are you sure about vmaxx being 1 yr? I thought it was 2


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VW1.8Tsunami)*

Sorry, my bad. 2 years for VMAX.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (chirocco)*

Sent a couple yall some PM's.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (EvilGTI)*

did a little searching in my free time (very limited as of late)
JOM, from what i was told has 6 months
Vmaxx, from what i was told has 2 years
Fk's, from what i was told has 2 years
but i mean their all low end budget set ups so i mean i wouldn't see why they'd want to (in their right minds) give a warranty for somethign that's going to ride a little harder than something with full adjustability.
but this wont stop me from hammering my C on some JOM's







, although court restitution might


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

so do JOMs have the 2 years like VMAXX? or are they only 6 months? 

Im def buying those JOMs once i get my tax cash back from "the man"


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (KyleRI)*

if you buy from goingfast you will receive a 6 month warranty (is what they told me)
But i found them on another ebay store with a 2 year warranty (very fishy) and yes it's legit but they were somewheres in europe... 
keep in mind these are budget coilovers and arent going to have the lifetime warranty (when you pay 1k+ for coilovers i'm assuming your paying for replacement parts your going to need eventually) my two cents


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Warranty......LOL!!!


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I keep hearing that Vmaxx is made by JOM, but is there some physical proof that they are made by the same company or is this just a rumor- although spend about a hundred more and have a warranty for an extra year and a half, idk


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndyMk1* »_I keep hearing that Vmaxx is made by JOM, but is there some physical proof that they are made by the same company or is this just a rumor- although spend about a hundred more and have a warranty for an extra year and a half, idk

Same here.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (chirocco)*

Got got my set in today...Wow not too bad for just ordering them Sunday night and got'em Thursday morning, from the UK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EvilGTI at 10:49 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_Got got my set in today...Wow not too bad for just ordering them Sunday night and got'em Thursday morning, from the UK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by EvilGTI at 10:49 PM 1-29-2009_

PICTURES AND REVIEW SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MUST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
PICTURES AND REVIEW SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MUST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For sure. I want to know as well, what they are like, ride wise.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

X infinity. 
Wish you had an MKIV thought, need more MKIV content.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

I have them on my car right now. car doesnt have an engine yet, but soon I can report driving it.


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

what kind of vw are these going in to ? 
iv been saving and was going to spend the 2600 $ for stainless kws but if it will save me money and ride just as good then i might hust buy a set for my mk3


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

oh yeah sorry its a mk2 vr with mk3 suspension from AMI. They said the JOM and Vmaxx were the same company.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk3dream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3dream* »_what kind of vw are these going in to ? 
iv been saving and was going to spend the 2600 $ for stainless kws but if it will save me money and ride just as good then i might hust buy a set for my mk3 

if you have that kind of money you shouldnt be in this thread. i dont mean for that to come off as rude though. if you have the money for 2600 dollar coils then buy them. these will not ride as good as kw's that have dampening adjustments. they are 500 dollar coils for pete's sake.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
they are 500 dollar coils for pete's sake.

Or half that $$ if you know where to look.








And........


























_Modified by EvilGTI at 2:05 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## schells86 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

tell them you have a gun.
thatll get you your 2 yr warranty


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (schells86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3dream* »_what kind of vw are these going in to ? 
iv been saving and was going to spend the 2600 $ for stainless kws but if it will save me money and ride just as good then i might hust buy a set for my mk3 


Most people read this thread because they are on a LOW end budget, if you have 2600 budget spend it and you'll be extremely happy...

_Quote, originally posted by *schells86* »_tell them you have a gun.
thatll get you your 2 yr warranty









umm i was thinkn bout it but all i got was a clicking sound from the other end... guess they thought it was a joke


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
Or half that $$ if you know where to look.








And........

























_Modified by EvilGTI at 2:05 AM 1-31-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for me paying $500 haha


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for me paying $500 haha

wait, what? I'm unaware...are you saying you can get them cheaper?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

from what I gathered from evil gti he got them for $250


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

I have to give the credit to MPLS MK3 for the find.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_
wait, what? I'm unaware...are you saying you can get them cheaper?

Well put it this way... i got; JOM coilovers (with a 2 year warranty, YES 2 YEARS NOT 6 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!), new front strut mounts/bearings and new rear strut mounts all for..... $325 SHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































to think i was about to pay $500 shipped for just the coils i would've been





















all year


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

Was just zipping through here and thought I'd share my experience. 
Below is my mk2 with the vmaxx setup. The bumpstops are cut dramatically to allow more travel, helper springs are removed (allows a little more drop) which only serve to keep everything in place when the vehicle is lifted for service. The wheels you see here are just a test fit and not what i usually run on this car, the overall diameter is larger, therefore the car sits a little higher than usual. On my usual setup, the tires are tucked slightly. I won't comment on the ride quality other than to say it's a lowered car, it's not always comfy







, Oh, and they ride better on this mk2 versus my mk3, ie: lighter vehicle = nicer ride. 



























_Modified by VolksenBoy at 10:34 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*

Thanks for posting that pic (VolksenBoy). Are the rings all the way down in those pics and what size wheel and tires are in that pic?
Again, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksenBoy (Jul 19, 2004)

that tire size is 205/40-16. here are some more pics to show you exactly









the wheels/tires i normally run:








number of threads left (not a good measure of drop though):








front setup at that ride height. *note: there is only about 1.5 inches of suspension travel on this setup, so even though i have a ton of treads left, i do not have that much more usable travel unless i cut my bump stops some more*








here you can see exactly how much bump stop i have in the front. *note: there is really NO need for even this much bump stop. i messed around with the struts off of the car and springs removed to see exactly how much travel they have, and it is completely possible to compress them until the top cap hits the shock body. meaning- if i remove the bump stop entirely, i could add about another 1.5 inches of travel, or lower another 1.5 inches and keep the roughly same amount of travel i have now. this would obviously result in damage to the top cap though.








also notice that in the last pic, the top cap has drooped away from the strut mount, this is the effect of removing the helper springs. if they were in, they would have expanded to take up the slack and kept everything in place. this is to prevent everything from moving around if the suspension becomes unloaded (think that crazy driveway dip that has your car three-wheeling) and then clashing against each other when loaded again. 


_Modified by VolksenBoy at 9:41 AM 2-1-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (VolksenBoy)*

nice pics and info on the suspension! anyone else zooming through the thread take some time if you have pics/info and post them if you can








Dangerousdave you want to let us in on how they ride now that you've had them in for a while????


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

i did not raise my car for the winter. i left it at the same height as the pics i posted earlier. we have been getting hammered with snow storms in the north east and my suspension is taking a beating. it still rides good and i dont have any complaints yet. we will see if that changes when everything thaws out and i drop it another .25-.5 inch. i still have 30 threads to go. im going to remove the bump stops completely this spring and experiment with those c shaped bump stop inserts. i want to have as little bump stop as possible while still having some. 
to sum it all up i am still happy with my decision to buy these. we will see how i feel in the spring.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

thanks


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (travisvdubvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisvdubvr6* »_ Personnally at the moment im trying to find a set of coils for my mk3 gti and i am seriously considering the FK's, supersports, and the JOM's. BUT ITS SUCH A HARD DECISION!









i have supersports tht are dumped and the ride like ****







and they are rated to go 125mm i just bought fk sport edition and they ride amazing and go just as low as the supersports. fk's are dumped and ride amazing i hav 6 way dampening and my buddy has fk ak and they ride fine to for a cheap price.
i just recamend u stay away from JOM,vmaxx,supersports.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (95jetta17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jetta17* »_
i have supersports tht are dumped and the ride like ****







and they are rated to go 125mm i just bought fk sport edition and they ride amazing and go just as low as the supersports. fk's are dumped and ride amazing i hav 6 way dampening and my buddy has fk ak and they ride fine to for a cheap price.
i just recamend u stay away from JOM,vmaxx,supersports. 

ummm FYI, and everyone else, no coilovers are ever RATED To go lower than 80-85mm... if you read most descriptions they will say are height adjustable for 40-85mm, which is the suggested lowest to go because lower than 80-85mm starts to lose performance. Although they can all go lower than 85mm...
Just what i've gathered from the many months i've been looking into and at coilovers.


----------



## MPLS MK3 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

umm fyi tuv restrictions dont approve of the suspions being lower than 85mm or whatever is advertised. it is not because they loose performance. it is because tuv certified the coils to go "x" amount lower.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MPLS MK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPLS MK3* »_umm fyi tuv restrictions dont approve of the suspions being lower than 85mm or whatever is advertised. it is not because they loose performance. it is because tuv certified the coils to go "x" amount lower.


agreed, in MOST cases you start losing "performance" way before that, anything past 30mm messes up the geometry of the suspension.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

so does anyone have a MK4 wiht these on it? thanks.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

You guys bring up a good point.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_You guys bring up a good point.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just throwing my thoughts into the thread







post up questions everyone'll do their best...
as far as MK4's with these on them i'm goign to guess no because someone would've posted on here if they have (my thought) unless they think that it makes them low or something







... idk keep watching maybe something will pop up


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_so does anyone have a MK4 wiht these on it? thanks.

have you tried searching the mk4 forum yet? search isnt working right now but i would try later if i was you


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 8:55 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
have you tried searching the mk4 forum yet? search isnt working right now but i would try later if i was you

_Modified by dangerous_dave at 8:55 AM 2-3-2009_

I have searched a lot, lots with Vmaxx, but i have not found any with JOMs. i thought this was an all inclusive Suspension thread so i thought i would ask here. guess not. i will keep searching.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

I searche MKIV forums and only found one post where the guy said they were the same as vmaxx.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
I have searched a lot, lots with Vmaxx, but i have not found any with JOMs. i thought this was an all inclusive Suspension thread so i thought i would ask here. guess not. i will keep searching. 

wow..... i wasnt being a search nazi. i was genuinely asking if you tried searching the mk4 forums.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

By "all inclusive" I meant that it was all models...MK3 and 4 etc. i was not saying i was being discriminated against. i just figured someone watching this thread would be driving a MKIV. sorry man, didn't mean to make you feel like a search nazi.


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_By "all inclusive" I meant that it was all models...MK3 and 4 etc. i was not saying i was being discriminated against. i just figured someone watching this thread would be driving a MKIV. sorry man, didn't mean to make you feel like a search nazi.
It is an all-inclusive (A chassis, B chassis, etc.) forum for suspension tuning. To enhance performance. 
If you just want to slam your car for looks, then just get whatever gets you as low as you want. The Golf/Jetta forums have tons of this info.
If you want a suspension that enhances the driveablility of your car (better grip and control), then start by reading the faqs and asking questions here.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

i jus ordered some JOM last night. i think i paid $330 shipped. also, i will post a review and pic as soon as they are on\

oh, and these are going on a mk4


_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 5:37 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_i jus ordered some JOM last night. i think i paid $330 shipped. also, i will post a review and pic as soon as they are on\

oh, and these are going on a mk4

330 for a set of coilovers? Holy cow thats cheap...where are these made? (sorry if this has been covered, I only read last page)


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_i jus ordered some JOM last night. i think i paid $330 shipped. also, i will post a review and pic as soon as they are on\

oh, and these are going on a mk4

_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 5:37 AM 2-5-2009_

Yes, FInally an MK4 is taking the plunge!!!! please post a detailed review in comparison to stock and any other suspension you have dealt with. Thanks.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

i have read quite a few reviews on these and everyone that HAS them say they are "good" for the price. i figure worst case scenario is i waste a little money. you have to pay to play. someone local got theirs in 3 days, so if this is the case with mine i will have them on next week. this isnt the place i bought mine from, but here is a link.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOLF-MK4...wItem


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

i have no idea where these are made. lots of people say they are debadged vmaxx. if this is the case then i think ill be happy over all

_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_
330 for a set of coilovers? Holy cow thats cheap...where are these made? (sorry if this has been covered, I only read last page)


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_
330 for a set of coilovers? Holy cow thats cheap...where are these made? (sorry if this has been covered, I only read last page)

Its only 330ish if you order from the UK, but these are made in germany as far as i know. i am pretty sure they are sort of debadge vmaxx's but JOM has (from what i've read and found) a better name than Vmaxx...
hoping to have mine tomorrow but i don't know if thats happening


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

OH AND I'M MAKING MY OWN SKIDPLATE FOR $54!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA saving myself $180 wooohoooo


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

Around $250 ???! Please tell me where to look










_Modified by AndyMk1 at 8:26 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*

Look 4 posts above yours.....


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

let me know how they ride, and how much of the bump stops you cut(if you are cutting them).

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
Its only 330ish if you order from the UK, but these are made in germany as far as i know. i am pretty sure they are sort of debadge vmaxx's but JOM has (from what i've read and found) a better name than Vmaxx...
hoping to have mine tomorrow but i don't know if thats happening


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_let me know how they ride, and how much of the bump stops you cut(if you are cutting them).


Ditto


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

UGHHHHH [email protected] THERE NOT BEING SHIPPING ON THE WEEKENDS, everythings stuck in customs waiting clearance ergggg


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

That sucks. Im sure mine are going thru the same right now. Hopefully I get mine in the next few days.


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_UGHHHHH [email protected] THERE NOT BEING SHIPPING ON THE WEEKENDS, everythings stuck in customs waiting clearance ergggg


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_That sucks. Im sure mine are going thru the same right now. Hopefully I get mine in the next few days.



x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and i should be bending the skidplate i'm making today and that'll be done and only cost me $60 bucks haha


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and i should be bending the skidplate i'm making today and that'll be done and only cost me $60 bucks haha

Interesting, i say post pics when done along with materials and type of metal used. the seem easy enough in design, it is just not everyone has a shear, brake and roll combo machine to bend it.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
Interesting, i say post pics when done along with materials and type of metal used. the seem easy enough in design, it is just not everyone has a shear, brake and roll combo machine to bend it. 

3/16 inch. aluminium, used a jigsaw and basic metal cutting blades to cut the shape out, used a buddys skidplate to make my cardboard template, made marks, cut it out, measured for bends and i've just got to get ahold of my buddy to go to his house and bend it up.
YOU DONT NEED A SHEAR!!!!!!! jigsaw more then does the trick, and you'd need one hell of a shear. And for a brake you can just take your cut out metal to a fab. shop and they should do it for like 10-25 bucks (their all slow as hell right now anyways)


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

do yo have any pics?? also, my coild should be here today or tomorrow!!!!










_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
3/16 inch. aluminium, used a jigsaw and basic metal cutting blades to cut the shape out, used a buddys skidplate to make my cardboard template, made marks, cut it out, measured for bends and i've just got to get ahold of my buddy to go to his house and bend it up.
YOU DONT NEED A SHEAR!!!!!!! jigsaw more then does the trick, and you'd need one hell of a shear. And for a brake you can just take your cut out metal to a fab. shop and they should do it for like 10-25 bucks (their all slow as hell right now anyways)



_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 11:02 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

shipping is pissn me off and i havent bent my skidplate yet so ill get pics of that up once i get to it


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

http://www.v-maxx.co.uk/about.asp
Yes please. UK ebay folk are out of MK4 JOMs, this sucks. guess i wait around and wonder if i want to get them or not for a while.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

My car on JOM's. 20 threads left in the front 30 in the rear. I was at 15 in the front and it was toooo low for me, I smacked the lip and some metal part of the car the first 2 minutes of driving so i had to raise it some. It ride decent at what its at now. I think at 25 left in the front it would be butter.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

mine still havent showed up either. im so anxious, its killing me.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

i waited a long time for mine too. they will show up eventually.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

what is a "long" time? 
i think they said something dumb like i should recieve them in 5-25 days







, but i heard someone locally got theirs in less than a week.

_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_i waited a long time for mine too. they will show up eventually.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

it took them a week before mine were even shipped, then they showed up a few days later.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

ok thanks. i think today is 1 week, so hopefully they come early next week

_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_it took them a week before mine were even shipped, then they showed up a few days later.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Well THEY ARE ON MY CAR WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. i dont have my cord to connect my phone to the computer so you will have to wait until tomorrow for pics. 
I think in the front i have like 15ish threads (give 5-10) and i have like 10ish threads in the back (this is guesstimation i didn't count but i can if people really want to know. 
I don't rub at all when i turn, but this will probably happen after i bend up my skidplate hopefully either this weekend or next monday!!!! and then she's going lower most likely.
Installation was very easy (other than some rusty bolts, but an impact and a torch fixes that problem).
The cornering is WAY better over stock (obviously), the ride really isnt that bad but my old struts were absolute junk and were basically all leaking so i dont know what a stock ride is like in a C but i enjoy'd my ride home and i love how it looks right now!
And for now i havent cut any of my bumpstops off but i might eventually.
Will post pics and more tomorrow, 
Oh and you can just fit your hand underneath my stock 50mm lip and you can BARELY fit it under the oil pan








And once your package hits customs and is cleared you can expect it to arrive in 1-3 days (Depending on how close you are to NY).
I'm tired so this is all for now.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

sounds awesome, i cant wait to get mine. i hope mine come today because i have monday off so i can bring them to my shop and put them on. would make life alot easier using a lift instead of using jack stands.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

see, sometimes cheap and good belong in the same sentence.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

just so you know, mine is set at 20 threads left in the front and 30 in the rear, my axle is hitting my frame so you might wanna watch for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Harlequins are sooo cool looking. Looks even nicer dumped like yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Thanks, the car looks good!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_just so you know, mine is set at 20 threads left in the front and 30 in the rear, my axle is hitting my frame so you might wanna watch for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

"Euro Ebay" has them back in stock for the MK4...just wish my Neuspeed race springs would sell so i can buy a set...anyone need some springs? (sorry for the threadjack but i want to buy a set of JOMs)


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

you should keep them anyway incase you sell your car and want to part it out. its always a good idea to keep your old suspension just in case


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_you should keep them anyway incase you sell your car and want to part it out. its always a good idea to keep your old suspension just in case

x2, always a good idea especially if your planning on hammerin your car, stuff likes to break/wear faster.
Sorry for not having any pics up but i'm extremely sick and haven't had a chance to get my cord from a buddy that's borrowing it but i will have them up hopefully tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_you should keep them anyway incase you sell your car and want to part it out. its always a good idea to keep your old suspension just in case

I already have my stock Wolfsburg suspension, i just have these extra Neuspeed race springs i want to sell to make up some of the difference for the new coils.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anyone ever run JOM cupkits?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_Anyone ever run JOM cupkits?

we should try to keep this on topic. we have done a good job so far. i havent heard anything bad about them if that helps you out a little.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

i trashed mine, i dont ever plan on selling the car or parting it out


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
we should try to keep this on topic. we have done a good job so far. i havent heard anything bad about them if that helps you out a little.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sorry.
I AM contemplating getting the coilovers anyway


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

Here are some pics of the coils themselves.

















Here are some pics of the C (will have more if there is demand, but she is most likely going lower)
























And here are pics of the skidplate i made (still not bent







)


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_Here are some pics of the coils themselves.

















Here are some pics of the C (will have more if there is demand, but she is most likely going lower)
























And here are pics of the skidplate i made (still not bent







)









































1st off, looks like you are tuckingalready so you are far ahead of me....second, mass produce the skid plate and sell me one cheap. hahaha. from my calcs you are barley thinner than a dieselgeek version. by thinner i mean by milimilters if at all. i would still rock one as it should still do its job. i just do not have a template to copy as it looks like you didi. 
good stuff man!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
1st off, looks like you are tuckingalready so you are far ahead of me....second, mass produce the skid plate and sell me one cheap. hahaha. from my calcs you are barley thinner than a dieselgeek version. by thinner i mean by milimilters if at all. i would still rock one as it should still do its job. i just do not have a template to copy as it looks like you didi. 
good stuff man!









I used a masontech sumpsaver as my guide and my aluminum is the exact same thickness but you dont really need much more than 3/16th inch. And i'm in love with my stance but i might go a little lower not sure yet


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

What is the tire size on that Rado?


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chirocco)*

after reading/finding this thread i decided to order jom's for my christmas present for myself....and after having them on for a while i still love them.....here is a pic for clicks on the car 
















still have about 2 inches to drop in the front rears are down all the way


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_What is the tire size on that Rado?

They are Kuhmo 205/50/15's And yes i still have room to go down, not sure if i'm going to anymore or not.
Hahah never seen a lowered bug before but i like it!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NB_Turbo1)*

Did you take the rear perches or helper springs out or anything?

_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_after reading/finding this thread i decided to order jom's for my christmas present for myself....and after having them on for a while i still love them.....here is a pic for clicks on the car 

still have about 2 inches to drop in the front rears are down all the way


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2PointSlowww)*

yea helpers are out in the front and the rears have adjuster plate out


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

The beetle doesnt seem like it sits very low for being zerod out. Mine had 30 threads left in the rear and i was starting to cover part of the tire


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_The beetle doesnt seem like it sits very low for being zerod out. Mine had 30 threads left in the rear and i was starting to cover part of the tire

Yeah i was kinda thinkin the same thing... and i still have my helper springs and perches in... and still have threads in the rear.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NB_Turbo1)*

This dosent seem very low at all.... Im going yo be removing my helper springs and perches for sure...and/or cut whatever i have to.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_yea helpers are out in the front and the rears have adjuster plate out


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2PointSlowww)*

Well I don't have helper springs in the rear like you guys cause my rear set up is not a coil over strut setup it's not as low as I would hope but not sure what else I can do


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

If its not coilovers in the rear what is it?


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chirocco)*

it's the same as a mkiv it's got the strut mounted alone and then a smaller spring sits on an adjuster plate that you bolt to plate on back of rotor where old spring sat


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

wierd....


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

yea it's gay I'll snap a pick of rear setup when I'm urging the summer wheels on this week sometime


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

ok.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_it's the same as a mkiv it's got the strut mounted alone and then a smaller spring sits on an adjuster plate that you bolt to plate on back of rotor where old spring sat 

in your case you would remove your perches for the rear spring. go in the mk4 forum and search it. you will get like another .25 inch. but from reading it looks like you already did that.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

im crossing my fingers, hopping mine show up today. its been jus short of 2 weeks now.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

waiting sucks















I LOST MY GOD DAMN LUG NUT KEY AND I NEED TO GET MY WHEELS OFF, %$^& ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i need ideas of where i can get a new one, i'm going to assume people will say search and i did... only thing i found was to go to a dealer....


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

the dealer would be the best place. i dont know if you want to keep your wheel locks on there, but at my dealership(mazda) we will take wheel locks off and put regular lug nuts on for free. probably the cheapest route if thats what your going for. also, dealerships usuallly dont sale just the key, you have to buy the whole set. good luck

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_waiting sucks















I LOST MY GOD DAMN LUG NUT KEY AND I NEED TO GET MY WHEELS OFF, %$^& ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i need ideas of where i can get a new one, i'm going to assume people will say search and i did... only thing i found was to go to a dealer....


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_the dealer would be the best place. i dont know if you want to keep your wheel locks on there, but at my dealership(mazda) we will take wheel locks off and put regular lug nuts on for free. probably the cheapest route if thats what your going for. also, dealerships usuallly dont sale just the key, you have to buy the whole set. good luck


i kind of like the idea... but no ones getting a jack underneath of my car anymore and my wheels are all tucked. and i mean with rubber their only worth like a couple hundred...
Do you think i'd be able to go to any dealership and have this done?
Could you enlighten me upon how they take off the wheel locks? (i have one on each wheel)... thanx


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_waiting sucks















I LOST MY GOD DAMN LUG NUT KEY AND I NEED TO GET MY WHEELS OFF, %$^& ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i need ideas of where i can get a new one, i'm going to assume people will say search and i did... only thing i found was to go to a dealer....

do you have oem wheel locks or aftermarket. that kid that said the dealer makes you buy the whole set doesnt know what he is talking about.
if you have oem wheel locks you go to the dealer, tell them you need a wheel lock key. they will ask you what number. you will say "i dont know". they will get the master key set and try one till it fits. then they will tell you what number lock you have/need and they will order you 1 locking lug and key. should be around 18 bucks


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I would try the wheel/tire forum...I've heard there are ways to get the locks off w/o a key...theifs do it all the time







I know for my car that there are ~21 keys for the OEM wheels and you just try them all until one works.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_I would try the wheel/tire forum...I've heard there are ways to get the locks off w/o a key...theifs do it all the time







I know for my car that there are ~21 keys for the OEM wheels and you just try them all until one works. 

well thank you very much.. i think i'm going to give them a call... problem is most people at the local VW dealers don't know what a rado is and their all just stupid salespeople (AROUND HERE NO OFFENSE TO ANY1 ANYWHERE ELSE THIS IS JUST FROM MY EXPERIENCES AND KNOWLEDGE IN MY AREA)


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

and not sure if their aftermarket or oem... all i know is someone did a 5 lug conversion and stuck studs on as well.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

every manufacturer and dealership is different. all i know is at mazda we dont sell just the key. if you lose it we will take them off for free and put regular lug nuts on for you, or you have to buy a whole set.


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
do you have oem wheel locks or aftermarket. that kid that said the dealer makes you buy the whole set doesnt know what he is talking about.
if you have oem wheel locks you go to the dealer, tell them you need a wheel lock key. they will ask you what number. you will say "i dont know". they will get the master key set and try one till it fits. then they will tell you what number lock you have/need and they will order you 1 locking lug and key. should be around 18 bucks


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

if they are aftermarket they make kits to remove them. you could pick one up from your local tool store. they work pretty good, but you have to hammer them on the locking lug nut so be careful not to miss and hit your wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_and not sure if their aftermarket or oem... all i know is someone did a 5 lug conversion and stuck studs on as well.


----------



## RED BULL (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

yah the dealer helped me they took them off aslong i bought four stock lugs to replace them by luck my friend was working there and gave me an extra set of stocks to replace the lock for free...


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_every manufacturer and dealership is different. all i know is at mazda we dont sell just the key. if you lose it we will take them off for free and put regular lug nuts on for you, or you have to buy a whole set.



im just speaking from experience from the vw dealership i work at


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

yeah, im sure every dealership is different. i was just saying how we do things over here.









_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
im just speaking from experience from the vw dealership i work at


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Did you get'em yet?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

no, im still waiting on them. hopefully they get her this week. i hate waiting.









_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_Did you get'em yet?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

that aint no fun... oh well, i dont think you ever said if your doing all your strut mounts or not?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I plan on it as sooon as I get the chance to.

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_that aint no fun... oh well, i dont think you ever said if your doing all your strut mounts or not?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

sounds like a plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Here are the wonders of being slammed in the midwest...
First off you plow the roads and dont even get paid for it








And it only takes me about 2-5 times going up and down my driveway to get into my garage (harder when there's another car in it)


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I just saw snow for the first time ever like 3 weeks ago. I am glad I live in Florida and don't have to deal with it. Snowboarding was fun, but I would hate to live in it.
the rado loooks good


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

i dont mind it at all. I wouldn't have been out but we hadda alfa romeo at work that we needed to start blocking out so yeah...


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

waiting after you order something is the worst thing ever. no word on when the coils are going to arrive. emailed the company, so im waiting on a response.


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

damn i cant wait for your coils i got a mk4 jetta i wanna put these on but i wanna hear your feedback first


----------



## kwolfsburgk (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

hey i have vmaxx's. they have been on for like 3 years and no problems. Well until the frost heaves on my road decided to destroy them. I was wondering if anyone could help me. When i hit a bump there is a kind of thud noise. It almost sounds as if something is loose or broken.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (kwolfsburgk)*

could very well be bad strut mounts (upper)
maybe go through and loosen and retighten all the bolts?
and good 2 hear!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

any1 else ordering these lately?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_any1 else ordering these lately?

Will be ordering for an MK4 in 8 days.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Pssst...passedyou)*

are there not anymore $325 JOM's left? I can only find the ones that are 450.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Edit


_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 8:08 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

I ordered mine from a company an ebay called "veedubmachine""....its been 3 weeks and im still waiting on them to arrive.

_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_189 pounds is the best i can find plus shipping...anyone help me go cheaper?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
Will be ordering for an MK4 in 8 days.









Very nice!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_are there not anymore $325 JOM's left? I can only find the ones that are 450.

The exchange rate changes daily (shouldnt be that much of a factor though) i got my coils from http://stores.ebay.co.uk/veedubmachine
the current exchange rate (today) is only 1 Euro = 1.2695 U.S. dollars.

_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_189 pounds is the best i can find plus shipping...anyone help me go cheaper?

I would say this is an awsome deal... 189+50=239 239x1.2695=$303.41!!!!!!!!!! how much cheaper you want?

_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_I ordered mine from a company an ebay called "veedubmachine""....its been 3 weeks and im still waiting on them to arrive.


Dang that blows and everyone i've talked to that ordered them from there has taken 2 weeks tops... i ordered mine on a sunday and received them exactally 9 days later... alot of this process depends on how long it takes customs but i don't know exactally. check where they're at with your tracking number...


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

d3hd3nd, you got yours from that site you posted with the 2 year warranty? didn't you say you got them with something else for like 250 bucks?

was that only a one time deal or is it still there?


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (wordddaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wordddaded* »_d3hd3nd, you got yours from that site you posted with the 2 year warranty? didn't you say you got them with something else for like 250 bucks?

was that only a one time deal or is it still there?

You won't get them for less than 300.
$300 US for JOM coilovers is literally the best price in the entire world, it can't be beat. Don't sleep.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
Dang that blows and everyone i've talked to that ordered them from there has taken 2 weeks tops... i ordered mine on a sunday and received them exactally 9 days later... alot of this process depends on how long it takes customs but i don't know exactally. check where they're at with your tracking number...

Yea, took 4 days for mine.(Sunday-Thursday) Maybe they didnt have the mk4 ones in stock or something...cause we got our mk2 ones fast.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

Today I contacted the company, apparently they got sent to somewhere in North Africa. They have been sitting there since the 13th. I understand **** happens, but i wish they would have contacted me or something so we could have gotten it figured out sooner. they are being cool about it tho. They are either gonna send me a new set, or try to get those re-routed to me.. So hopefully only a couple more days.


----------



## jussdubbn (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

I ordered mine about 3 weeks ago they took about 6 days to come in from. **** I believe that is their name. They are JOM's and honestly I am quick impressed. I started the install today but started to late in the afternoon so I have to finish up tomorrow. I can to fabricate my own tools because I refuse to buy a "special" tool. I will post pics once I am done and get new tires put on my rims. Its a MK4 jetta for you all out there with questions or anything feel free to ask...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Sold my springs tonight, so now it is just a waiting game until my taxes come in direct deposit....unless i transfer from savings....maybe buying tomorrow!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (jussdubbn)*

well i dont recall claiming 250 i paid about 330 shipped for the coils and all new struts mounts. and that sucks man hope u get those installed and post up pics and whatnot also that sucks i hope you get ur coils soon man. once u get em pics n what not.


----------



## vr6dub (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

It's $314.40 shipped right now for anybody that wants to know for the JOM's from Ebay.


----------



## vwjettaracer2007 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

i just got a set of jom's i havent put them on yet i will let you know on saturday though


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vwjettaracer2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettaracer2007* »_i just got a set of jom's i havent put them on yet i will let you know on saturday though

nice!
Yeah i think its pounds but it gives you a basic idea i wasnt sure so i just put that up hahah... well i've put almost 1k miles on my JOM's and i have no complaints


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

are these the right coils for mk4 jetta?
are they the JOM's?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOLF-MK4...l1262


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (wordddaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wordddaded* »_are these the right coils for mk4 jetta?
are they the JOM's?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOLF-MK4...l1262

Yep and Yep.


----------



## f5000sl (Jun 17, 2005)

Just the thread I needed to find, but can anyone also tell me the best place to find good priced H&R co's?


----------



## oldshewlzgli (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (f5000sl)*

i would go with a set of st coils, they are rebadges kw v1 and there is a sale right now 685 shipped to your door, and the best part...drumroll..............................they have lifetime warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (oldshewlzgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldshewlzgli* »_i would go with a set of st coils, they are rebadges kw v1 and there is a sale right now 685 shipped to your door, and the best part...drumroll..............................they have lifetime warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So these are non-adjustable too? Maybe I will try them out as round two coils. for this first round i think i will give the JOMs a try first to see if i like low and slow first. Then save up and try a more adjustabel brand. def covering in a uritahane or clearcoat though to prevent rust. Thanks for the rec though.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Question for MKIV owners. D
Did anyone need to do new strut mounts with bearings, swaybars, caberkits, or endlinks for this drop? 
Basically, what else did you install along with the coils?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

hahah nice... i would suggest doing strut mounts and bearings reguardless of the mileage on your vehicle... because eventually they need to be done and swapping suspensions you have to pop out the strut mounts so why not (only like another 40 bucks).
I also but in a rear upper strut bar. and i should do endlinks but i make wide turns so im not worried... i want to do a rear sway just dont have the cash...
as for how low i am... a buddy was driving behind me and i hit a HUGE divit and had sparks flying hahaha.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

still dont have any more updates when mine are gonna be here. hopefull they email me today with a ETA and a tracking numner. im starting to get mad now. its been almost a month


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

I'm still stuck with deciding between JOM or VMAXX. I know that for sure JOM are German TUV approved. I did read that VMAXX are TUV approved but didn't say "German" TUV approved. Is there actually a difference?
The thing is I don't mind paying a little bit more for something that is approved by Zee Germans.








*Going on this:*


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (chirocco)*

damn thatz a bitch... sorry to hear that your having such troubles
As far as JOM vs Vmaxx. i took my buddy for a ride that has vmaxx's on his GTI and he said i ride alot better than his setup, and im lower than he is by a little bit... just piece of mind..


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

it really blows. i Emailed them yesterday and today and he hasnt responded yet. hopefully its only because they arnt open, and he not ignoring me. if i dont get a response by mid week im gonna ask for a refund.

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_damn thatz a bitch... sorry to hear that your having such troubles
As far as JOM vs Vmaxx. i took my buddy for a ride that has vmaxx's on his GTI and he said i ride alot better than his setup, and im lower than he is by a little bit... just piece of mind..


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Yea...that sux.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_still dont have any more updates when mine are gonna be here. hopefull they email me today with a ETA and a tracking numner. im starting to get mad now. its been almost a month

You do know that the shop has 0 control over what happens once the package is picked up, right? Shipping things internationally, you'd be surprised how many stops the things make, not to mention all the customs b.s and the complications of, you know, shipping something FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD.
The guy doesn't work weekends and parcel force might not even give a tracking # since it only cost you 50 bucks to somehow make it across the ocean.


----------



## jussdubbn (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys who are wondering how these ride on the MK4....
It rides wonderful!!!!
Alot of people stated that since it isnt a well known or know for quality brand that they weren't going to ride all that good. To be totally honest, this is my first coil setup and I REALLY like it. I can tell the difference from being on a stock setup and you can expect a bumpier ride but I am willing to give up about 30% comfort for the lower ride. I am not sure if I am slammed or not but I am HELLA LOW. I wil post pics once i get my camera back. Any specific questions about the JOM's on an MK4 leave a msg with my receptionist....or send me a pm lol


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*

I know, that's why im tryin to be patient...im jus bummed I have been waiting almost a month now.....as long as I get a ETA by mid week ill be happy.

_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_You do know that the shop has 0 control over what happens once the package is picked up, right? Shipping things internationally, you'd be surprised how many stops the things make, not to mention all the customs b.s and the complications of, you know, shipping something FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD.
The guy doesn't work weekends and parcel force might not even give a tracking # since it only cost you 50 bucks to somehow make it across the ocean.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (jussdubbn)*

jussdubbn you better post some pics up soon! get these on more than just mk2's and mk3's haha, and dont worry bc it doesnt matter what you think on vortex its what every1 else thinks (they're usually mean)
yeah international shipping is fuked up.

_Modified by D3hd3nd at 10:55 PM 2-28-2009_


_Modified by D3hd3nd at 4:51 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_STORY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!! so we have about 5 cars going to a kids house for a "GTG/fight" and well he tells his dad and his dad runs and jumps into his truck. So we start halling outta there. Now before i go farther i have to say that the kids dad is known 2 be insane and the roads in the area have HUGE bumps and cracks and sh!t. Well i didnt want to get ran over so i kept it going and well bottomed her out an putta hole in the oil pan, as did my buddy. Get to his house and let the cars piss the remander of oil out. Jack his up and find that it shattered his oil pump, but he's got an extra one so no biggie. Well tomorrow we get to see if i'm done for as well. All in all we made a trip to Wally-World and picked up some oil and liquid metal.

jussdubbn you better post some pics up soon! get these on more than just mk2's and mk3's haha, and dont worry bc it doesnt matter what you think on vortex its what every1 else thinks (they're usually mean)
yeah international shipping is fuked up.

_Modified by D3hd3nd at 10:55 PM 2-28-2009_

Didn't you have your Skid plate on that you made? if so what happened?
sUCKS MAN, HOPE YOUR PUMP IS OK.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

up


_Modified by D3hd3nd at 4:51 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

That sucks. Hope i have better luck...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

MINE ARE SHIPPING NOW!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

i want some pictures of it on a mk4


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (02jettakid17)*

I will post mine when i get them and install them. i have a few weeks to wait though i think.


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (02jettakid17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02jettakid17* »_i want some pictures of it on a mk4

x2
a couple good pics on an MK4 and a solid review and those JOMs will be in the mail to my house


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (VgtiR)*

If mine ever get here I will post lots of pictures and a review as well....I hate when sh!t gets lost in the mail. I plan on taking the helper springs and rear perches out, so that should be a good test to see if they are good or not...

_Quote, originally posted by *VgtiR* »_x2
a couple good pics on an MK4 and a solid review and those JOMs will be in the mail to my house


----------



## shavedjettaVR (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

does anyone no how to get ahold of veedubmachine directly...im tryin to order a set but don't want to do it threw email....anyone got a number?


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

cool def wanna see that







yea and waiting, especially for a month, sucks @ss http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (shavedjettaVR)*

I don't have a phone number, but this is the email of the guy who is helping me get my shipping stuff straightened out. You could probably email him and ask for a number
[email protected]

_Quote, originally posted by *shavedjettaVR* »_does anyone no how to get ahold of veedubmachine directly...im tryin to order a set but don't want to do it threw email....anyone got a number?


----------



## cocoasprinkles (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

I just ordered mine for a MK3 this morning. Let see how long they take, my last coils were bought from Germany too so I know what i'm getting myself in to.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (cocoasprinkles)*

i love that i made this thread hehehehe








GOOD LUCK ALL WHO JUST ORDERED THESE, especially you 2pointslow because you've been waiting oh so long.


----------



## vr6dub (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Hey guys. Ordered mine on 2-26 and they arrived today via USPS Priority Mail. Going to probably install this weekend, maybe. Still have to figure out the extras I need to buy as well for installation.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (vr6dub)*

WOOOT 10 PAGES, YES THATS RIGHT DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6dub* »_Hey guys. Ordered mine on 2-26 and they arrived today via USPS Priority Mail. Going to probably install this weekend, maybe. Still have to figure out the extras I need to buy as well for installation.

all new strut mounts and bearings for the front, SS brake lines if you want (and/or have the spare cash), i camber kit if you need it, drop end links if your going really low, and if you got cash then possibly poly or HD bushings. 
my .02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

glad to see this threads still going. im still waiting for the weather to turn around here in NE. veedubmachine is the way to go. ive done some other business with him, awesome dude. all in all though...
waiting for exchange rate to be better tooo!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (KyleRI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleRI* »_
waiting for exchange rate to be better tooo!









Yeah, i sat around and watched the trends to only save 5 bucks...still ITS 5 BUCKS!!!! who's buying his lunch today instead of brown bagging it...this guy. Still waiting for the mail. I have a while to go still though. 
*off topic, sorta...sorry!*
I have the chance to get a Front Nuespeed Swaybar...what do you guys think Needed?
Also, how low can i drop the MK4 before dropped drop end links are needed so you think? i would hate to torque three threads and then have to wait longer shipping them in if needed before i take it lower...Thanks!


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

Still can't decide if I want to get jom coilovers or a decent cupkit
In Canada, I can get those Jom's for the same price as a used cupkit...do not know what to dooooo


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*

Any more MKIV info?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_Still can't decide if I want to get jom coilovers or a decent cupkit
In Canada, I can get those Jom's for the same price as a used cupkit...do not know what to dooooo

GET COILOVERS! why settle for same ride stance all the time, when you can adjust it!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (KyleRI)*

Troof!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

yeah get coilovers, plus you get a stiffer ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and you cant beat the price i mean come on.


_Modified by D3hd3nd at 4:50 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Just ordered mine today!


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (chirocco)*

mine took a dump on me after 4 days
















here with 15 threads up front and 1/2 inch left in rear








weak aluminum brackets buckled when i stopped at a light


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (E-4 type)*

The JOM or Vmaxx bent?

_Quote, originally posted by *E-4 type* »_mine took a dump on me after 4 days








here with 15 threads up front and 1/2 inch left in rear
weak aluminum brackets buckled when i stopped at a light


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (E-4 type)*

i just want to say that this thread is great! Been looking around for awhile trying to figure out what setup i wanted to get for my mk1 and now i know. Once I have the cash in hand ( prolly a week or two) i am going to order a set. hopefully can find them for 3?? shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif checked goingfast's website and they are for 480 w/o shipping.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (o'connor)*

go through ebay UK


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*

JOM: which resulted in my left ball joint dislocating and scraping the sh!t our of my brake rotor so i couldn't turn left. right wheel had -camber so bad i melted a clean line on my inside sidewall against the bottom perch. It was a bad time.


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_go through ebay UK

thanks, will check that out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (E-4 type)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E-4 type* »_JOM: which resulted in my left ball joint dislocating and scraping the sh!t our of my brake rotor so i couldn't turn left. right wheel had -camber so bad i melted a clean line on my inside sidewall against the bottom perch. It was a bad time.

damn sorry to heat about that, I think I will be staying away from these. 
From what I have read they are supposed to be pretty decent... haven't read that much


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

just bought mine for my mk1 on ebay store veedubmachine total with shipping $336 woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_
damn sorry to heat about that, I think I will be staying away from these. 
From what I have read they are supposed to be pretty decent... haven't read that much

yeah one guy had a problem that means their junk








sorry but ppl can be so nieve

_Quote, originally posted by *AndyMk1* »_just bought mine for my mk1 on ebay store veedubmachine total with shipping $336 woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


NICE!!!!!!!!!! we definatelly need some mk1 footage on this thread


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndyMk1* »_just bought mine for my mk1 on ebay store veedubmachine total with shipping $336 woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


thats what i like to hear!!! i can't wait to place my order, so excited to get this bunny slammed


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
yeah one guy had a problem that means their junk








sorry but ppl can be so nieve


never said they were junk,

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








, also said that I haven't read that much about them.
What what I have found they are popular in the older platforms, not much about them in the MKIV world; what I have seen for the IV's isn't the greatest. 
No need to get your pantiies bunched up


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Damn man, hofast were you going when you slammed the rakes and what did you hit that stopped you so fast? i can't believe that the bracket collapsed like that just stopping at a light...maybe torqued too much on the bolts? MAybe the ball joint dislocating caused a lot of camber that bent it...etc?










_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 8:15 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

i was in a 55mph zone, i just got a boost leak fixed and was testing my car, so the stop was a little harder than normal...but for only 4 days on the car I'm a little disappointed. Im gonna try and figure out the warranty on these if there is any, if not I'll see about beefing these things up. i got hose clamps just under the bracket in case it happens again


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (E-4 type)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E-4 type* »_i was in a 55mph zone, i just got a boost leak fixed and was testing my car, so the stop was a little harder than normal...but for only 4 days on the car I'm a little disappointed. Im gonna try and figure out the warranty on these if there is any, if not I'll see about beefing these things up. i got hose clamps just under the bracket in case it happens again

Should not have happened, true. use the warranty, that is what it is for.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

What bracket is that that bent?? Do you have better pics?
Is that the tab that goes down in between the pinch clamp? That's weak on all coilovers, and all stock struts. I've bent them with my _fingers _on H&R, Tokico, and stock. The only ways that could bend like that is if the whole strut bent or if there was an installation error. Is the whole strut bent? The story doesn't add up










_Modified by Afazz at 3:22 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (E-4 type)*

if you ordered from veedubmachine theres a 2 year warranty on it...
that blows hope you get some new ones...


----------



## RED BULL (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

or it could of been you ball joint went first from all off s sudden getting slammed then usual which caused it too tweek...


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (RED BULL)*

Ive been asking around about how it could've happened. I'm beginning to think it was an installation fault...I never checked how tight the clamp was prior to this mess, the bottom bracket isn't there to support the weight of the car but more to keep the coil tower from spinning...does this make sense??


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

In NY!!! after a while in customs i will be wrenching, i cna not wait. temps are on the rise and the dub is getting lower. what a great spring.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

they are finally sending me a new set. the new set was mailed out yesterday, so hopefully i get a visit from the big borwn man soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_they are finally sending me a new set. the new set was mailed out yesterday, so hopefully i get a visit from the *big borwn man *soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Will he look like this?!?!*


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (E-4 type)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E-4 type* »_Ive been asking around about how it could've happened. I'm beginning to think it was an installation fault...I never checked how tight the clamp was prior to this mess, the bottom bracket isn't there to support the weight of the car but more to keep the coil tower from spinning...does this make sense??
















Yeah that makes sense. As I said in my post above, that tab shouldn't take any load. Even on high-end coilovers and stock suspension, you can bend it with your fingers. I would say it was either installation error or the balljoint broke first.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*

very nice this thread needs more pics of these coils on cars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I agree 100% 

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_very nice this thread needs more pics of these coils on cars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

so if i get these coilovers what else will i need for install?


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (afmilboy02)*

new strut mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or else you will get that annoying clunking noise on bumps


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (E-4 type)*

x2... you really dont need anything but your strut mounts are going to be really compressed and arent absorbing as much as they will if you replace them so do that.


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

damn D3hd3nd...for joining on the same day you have a buttload more posts than me


----------



## built2run83 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re:*

ok so i've had my car running on the joms for about 4 months now and let me tell you i'm really impressed. great ride wuality got some decent lowering with them and no rubbing(except for my jacked up plastic wheel wells) after dealing with a broken subframe from hitting a curb things are great the ride got a little rougher but that is to be expected after lowering a car and changing spring rates. the springs in the rear have caused a little bit of wheel hop over bumps in the corner and the back end doesn't give warning before breaking lose but after getting used to that i was able to increase my ability to handle turns a lot. just took some getting used to. a lot less body roll and with all the rest of the poly in the car it is stiff. but i like this suspension. now just wondering if i can get the matching set when i do the aed conversion


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Re: (built2run83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E-4 type* »_damn D3hd3nd...for joining on the same day you have a buttload more posts than me









haha what can i say i'm a very outspoken man/and i have questions and what not as well ( i have a rado sh!t goes wrong haha) and i enjoy posting pics of what i've done and the bad stuff haha. you'll get up there dont worry.
Built2run83 WE NEED PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanx for the review always good to have one from someone that's had them on their car for a while


_Modified by D3hd3nd at 4:48 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

can someone show me a link to cheap/good strut mounts for a mk4 jetta? i have no idea what brands are good or price ranges


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (wordddaded)*

I got mine at the dealer. You might have to shell out $$ sixty-something for bushings and bearings like I did. I wasn't in the mood to wait for shipping


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (wordddaded)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=5029








And for the rear.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...60801


_Modified by E-4 type at 9:04 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (E-4 type)*

what exactly makes these strut mounts different than OEM? 
PS - I Ordered my Mk4 Coil-overs! $406 CDN shipped


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (dhphreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhphreak* »_what exactly makes these strut mounts different than OEM? 
PS - I Ordered my Mk4 Coil-overs! $406 CDN shipped

people are getting them for around 330 us


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

correct. i'm Canadian. North or south of the boarder we're getting the same deal. (330 us ~ = 406cdn)


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

i wouldn't suggets getting anything but OEM for strut mounts you dont want those to be poly or HD because then your rides going to be absolute sh!t and your going to destroy your strut towers. And i dont even know if they do make none-OEM ones (could be wrong though).


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (dhphreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhphreak* »_what exactly makes these strut mounts different than OEM? PS - I Ordered my Mk4 Coil-overs! $406 CDN shipped

Those links were for OEM parts. It would be a good idea to replace your original ones with new OEM ones because they are most likely worn and a little shorter than when new. It's a good idea since you already have to take the suspension off.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (afmilboy02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afmilboy02* »_so if i get these coilovers what else will i need for install?

strut mount bushings and bearings for the front struts. might as well replace them while ur in their.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

Finally mine came today....we got them installed adjusted and the fenders rolled in 1 hour 10 minutes....
Even tho they haven't been on the ca long I am very happy with them....
Took the helper spring out as well as the rear perches..I have a lot of threads left in the front and the axles are sitting on the sway bar, so this week I have to cut that out too....
Overall they are pretty damn low and ride retty good. I am deff happy with them. I have not had a chance to take any pictures yet, but I will as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Held in customs....boo


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Finally mine came today....we got them installed adjusted and the fenders rolled in 1 hour 10 minutes....
Even tho they haven't been on the ca long I am very happy with them....
Took the helper spring out as well as the rear perches..I have a lot of threads left in the front and the axles are sitting on the sway bar, so this week I have to cut that out too....
Overall they are pretty damn low and ride retty good. I am deff happy with them. I have not had a chance to take any pictures yet, but I will as soon as I get a chance.

Finally!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

I know, it sucks I had to wait so long, but I got them on now so im happy. Hopefully I can cut my sway bar out this week so I can go a little lower in the front.

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_Finally!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS, whore out that lowness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very happy to hear that your happy with them and very nice turn out time (almost a lil unbelievable)


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

The we didn't put the perches in the rear so it took no time at all. When I put my lowering spring in a few months back I put bearing grease on the shock body where it goes into the spindle, so they came out really easy.....plus using air tools made it a lot faster as well...and there was 2 of us working on it....

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS, whore out that lowness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very happy to hear that your happy with them and very nice turn out time (almost a lil unbelievable)


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I have a local offer to buy a Nuespeed FSB super cheap, what do you guys rec? get it or not? comes wtih endlinks and all hardware, but will the stiffing of the front produce MORE understeer?


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_ will the stiffing of the front produce MORE understeer? 
Yes. Pass on it, and look for the rear bar if you don't have one already.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Hopefully I'll stop pu$syfooting around and order these this weekend.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (zak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zak* »_Yes. Pass on it, and look for the rear bar if you don't have one already.

Will it help me get lower though? I do not want to rub on the axles...


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

That's what extended front sway bar links are for.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (zak)*

But i cvan get this FSB for less than new extended endlinks...


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Should have em on my Mk1 by the end of the weekend ill post some pics


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I JUST PASSED CUSTOMS!!! should have them nest week!!!


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

haven't installed mine yet but...
what exactly is meant by removing the rear perches? 
- Is this merely the rear wheel well liners ?
- What's the advantage? (clearence?)


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dhphreak)*

IIRC the rear perch is the top bracket that the spring monuts into, i think people remove this to free up available clearance and the spring rests on the frame rail instead....but i am not positive.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dhphreak)*

The rear perches are the threaded piece you use to adjust the height in the rear....if you take it out the spring just sits there and you can't adjust it...taking it ou allows you to be lower..
I am still very happy with how the coils ride... yesterday we got a few shots how it sits now. Hopefully I can post them soon. Still have not cut the sway bar out, as soon as I do im bringing the front down a little more.

_Quote, originally posted by *dhphreak* »_haven't installed mine yet but...
what exactly is meant by removing the rear perches? 
- Is this merely the rear wheel well liners ?
- What's the advantage? (clearence?)


----------



## ballinlikeabeave (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been watching these on ebay for the past 2 or 3 weeks and have noticed that (it seems) that they keep getting more and more expensive.... i s this true? or will they go back down? 
I read that some people got theirs for 350$ shipped from ebay, and now they are 500$ shipped I was wondering this because I am thinking about getting a set but i dont want to pay 500 and see them drop the next day


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (ballinlikeabeave)*

I got mine from the company Veedubmachine for $336 shipped. They have an Ebay store so I would check that out...or if you want I can give you the guys email and you can try to order them direct.


_Quote, originally posted by *ballinlikeabeave* »_I have been watching these on ebay for the past 2 or 3 weeks and have noticed that (it seems) that they keep getting more and more expensive.... i s this true? or will they go back down? 
I read that some people got theirs for 350$ shipped from ebay, and now they are 500$ shipped I was wondering this because I am thinking about getting a set but i dont want to pay 500 and see them drop the next day


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (ballinlikeabeave)*

i rode on some vmaxx this weekend. worst ride of any coilover i have ever been on. i honestly would cut springs over these and put the money into something else. 
i tune cars on the side for people and that gives me the unique oportunity to ride in a huge variety of setups. the ride is immediatly evident to me while im staring at my screen making changes. i had to ask the driver to slow down several times because of how bouncy the ride was, i was actually getting dizzy at some points and we were barely out tuning for an hour.
i've rode on h&r's, several different FK's, ground controls, cup kits and even cut springs, and i would take any of those over vmaxx or JOM or raceland (all the same manufacturer im pretty sure, at least they all look identical).


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Rally have you rode on kw v1's or ST's(same as KW)?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

not yet, but they are basically koni's with custom valving and spring rate. my friend has a set of v2's to go in his 16vt rocco and i will definetly be giving that car a very very thorough test! 
everyone that has ridden in KW's says they are easily one of the best setups they have ever ridden/driven on, and that comes from some pretty experianced people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Thanks for the info, I was really considering FK streetlines, but am realizong that you get what you pay for, I am most likely gonna go with the ST coilovers lifetime warranty (v1's non stainless).


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

So you guys are saying a set of $300 coilovers wont ride as good as $800-1500 sets? Tho I cant really say if they do or dont, my set of JOM's are still sittin in the box, lol.










_Modified by EvilGTI at 1:46 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

Here are some pictures we took yesterday. I don't have a computer and my phone dosnt allow me to post pictures so my friend made me a build thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4292037


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Here are some pictures we took yesterday. I don't have a computer and my phone dosnt allow me to post pictures so my friend made me a build thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4292037

Looking gewd!!!!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I tried to post the pictures from ym build thread over here, but my work computer sucks and won't let me


_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 5:43 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

thanks, that was actually gatorade, but there have been times where i have used that method.
i think they ride pretty damn good for $300. so far i woudl buy them again.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
Looks like a nice start. so they are riding alright for 300 bucks...good. but seriously, take some time and go inside to the bathroom. from the first pic you have been useing the gatorade bottle method and that is just gross....LOL.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

handling? so they ride good, but how do they perform in the turns, off ramps, on ramps, high speeds?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wonder why they cant make the rears go lower on the mk4. on my golf I have it with 15 threads left in the rear and like 20 in the front and its sitting on the bumpstops.....Ive already cut them down twice, one more time and after that they would have to be removed and my helpers are still in


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Jus take the rear perches out..
As far as handeling is concerned, I haven't really pushed it, but from what I have seen they do preform pretty good..once I beat on them a little more ill let you guys know

_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_i wonder why they cant make the rears go lower on the mk4. on my golf I have it with 15 threads left in the rear and like 20 in the front and its sitting on the bumpstops.....Ive already cut them down twice, one more time and after that they would have to be removed and my helpers are still in


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_i wonder why they cant make the rears go lower on the mk4. on my golf I have it with 15 threads left in the rear and like 20 in the front and its sitting on the bumpstops.....Ive already cut them down twice, one more time and after that they would have to be removed and my helpers are still in

its because you cheaped out and bought coils that are not much, if at all, shorter than the stock shocks/struts. a good coilover will have a shortened shock allowing you to go much lower and still have a good ride


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Jus take the rear perches out.


how would that help him? he is riding on bumpstops? taking the rear perch will simply lower it more onto the bumpstops...this is the reason people who dont have much experiance with suspension should not give out advice!!








you cant lower a shock further than the shock will allow! if you are riding on bumpstops, you are too low for the shock! there is no easy fix for this, you have reached the maximum lowering for that setup


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

sorry i read that wrong. maybe he isnt cutting enough of the bump stops. i cut mine and took the rear perches out. im not sitting on my bumps and it rides fairly well.

_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
how would that help him? he is riding on bumpstops? taking the rear perch will simply lower it more onto the bumpstops...this is the reason people who dont have much experiance with suspension should not give out advice!!








you cant lower a shock further than the shock will allow! if you are riding on bumpstops, you are too low for the shock! there is no easy fix for this, you have reached the maximum lowering for that setup











_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 8:48 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

cutting the bumpstops lower and lower will just stress the shocks more. this will cause them to wear out faster and probably blow or start leaking fluid in the near future...no bueno








unless they are Koni shocks, which essentially dont have a "happy zone" according to Koni. vmaxx and jom do not have koni's though








when i rode on these, they were no where near ridding on bumpstops and the ride was absolutely terrible...do you just not care that it rides so poorly? or have you not ridden in a properly dampened car? not tryin to hate, im just honestly curious


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
how would that help him? he is riding on bumpstops? taking the rear perch will simply lower it more onto the bumpstops...this is the reason people who dont have much experiance with suspension should not give out advice!!








you cant lower a shock further than the shock will allow! if you are riding on bumpstops, you are too low for the shock! there is no easy fix for this, you have reached the maximum lowering for that setup









i dont think they care about performance. they want low. if they wanted performance they would have purchased diffrent coils.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

i don't understand how one could not care about the performance of their suspension...if you don't care, why not save yourself the cash and cut the springs?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i should of clarified my golf is not an mk4 its a mk3
and as for sittin on the bumpstops i originally cut them in half before even installing them. It rode nice until I dropped it 5 more threads now its on the stops. Im going to have to see how much is left and if i want to cut anymore.
I dont remember if I cut the rear stops or not...I dont think I did. Oh well, my car is drivin around town/to and from work.....very short distances, not enough to be bothered to buy 1k plus setups. I have my 1.8t jetta (when its not broken) if I want a more comfortable ride


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_i don't understand how one could not care about the performance of their suspension...if you don't care, why not save yourself the cash and cut the springs?









height adjustability......if the car isnt cranked all the way down (which 99% of buyers do) it really does not ride that bad.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_i rode on some vmaxx this weekend. worst ride of any coilover i have ever been on. i honestly would cut springs over these and put the money into something else. 
i tune cars on the side for people and that gives me the unique oportunity to ride in a huge variety of setups. the ride is immediatly evident to me while im staring at my screen making changes. i had to ask the driver to slow down several times because of how bouncy the ride was, i was actually getting dizzy at some points and we were barely out tuning for an hour.
i've rode on h&r's, several different FK's, ground controls, cup kits and even cut springs, and i would take any of those over vmaxx or JOM or raceland (all the same manufacturer im pretty sure, at least they all look identical). 
















im in the same boat as you regarding installing different set ups for people and my reaction to jom was quite the opposite. i like them. but, on the other hand, if i knew the st setup from kw/weitec was going to come out i would have waited for those.
winter is almost gone and i will lower the car another 1/4 inch next week. i will let you know how it goes. we will see if these held up to winter abuse and weater or not i will be even able to move the adjusters.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

I bought them because I am on a tight budget. I jus took a $600-800 pay cut a month so I can't go out and spend a lot of $ right now. When I ordered them I had not heard of any mk4 with them so I figured id buy them to test them out...
Its not that I don't care about performance at all. My car is not fast and I don't auto x it or anything so I don't need something that is meant for that. Everyone is different and looks for something different in coils, these are exactly what I was looking for and I am happy with them so far.

_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_i don't understand how one could not care about the performance of their suspension...if you don't care, why not save yourself the cash and cut the springs?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i bought some red grease that is water resistant and lubed all the threads, installed the collars and turned them down wiping off the excess grease as it was squeezed out. The result was the grease was nice and packed down into the threads but not an excessive amount that it looks like red goop all over the bodies. I havent had one problem turning mine up and down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i put a ton of grease on mine too but i pretty much installed mine right before winter. i have had mine on for every storm we had and have 4 months of dirt, salt and sand on them. you havent had yours on for that long, right? i hope my collars are not seized. we will see.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_
Its not that I don't care about performance at all. My car is not fast and I don't auto x 


you are talking about performance as in fast driving, as im talking about performance as in the shock and spring performance to create a nice riding car that one can deal with on a daily basis. personally id rather have a nice riding car that one that is dumped and riding like it has no shocks, if that is acceptable to you then no one will stop you from doing it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Redline Magazine even tested these coils recently against some of the other top brands, they concluded that the vmaxx are great for the price if you just want to get low, but said that they were simply not comfortable enough to deal with daily, and in my experiance that is 100% correct








If you just want low and dont care about handling OR comfort, these coils are for you


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

i agree. in my situation i thought these were best for me. and i am very happy with them so far. exactly what i was expecting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
you are talking about performance as in fast driving, as im talking about performance as in the shock and spring performance to create a nice riding car that one can deal with on a daily basis. personally id rather have a nice riding car that one that is dumped and riding like it has no shocks, if that is acceptable to you then no one will stop you from doing it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Redline Magazine even tested these coils recently against some of the other top brands, they concluded that the vmaxx are great for the price if you just want to get low, but said that they were simply not comfortable enough to deal with daily, and in my experiance that is 100% correct








If you just want low and dont care about handling OR comfort, these coils are for you


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_The beetle doesnt seem like it sits very low for being zerod out. Mine had 30 threads left in the rear and i was starting to cover part of the tire

seriously you guys need to understand just how HUGE those wheel wells are.
you basically need bags to even tuck tire on a new beetle.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_What bracket is that that bent?? Do you have better pics?
Is that the tab that goes down in between the pinch clamp? That's weak on all coilovers, and all stock struts. I've bent them with my _fingers _on H&R, Tokico, and stock. The only ways that could bend like that is if the whole strut bent or if there was an installation error. Is the whole strut bent? The story doesn't add up










this is what i am thinking.
i have installed mk4 suspensions on and off at least 10 times. the tab on the back of the front strut bends on ALL of the suspension setups i have done, mostly HR and BG... but also stock and stock sport suspension.
the balljoint popping out or breaking sounds like a bad install or a failing part, that just decided it was time to go out because of the added strain of a lowered suspension.
unless the strut body bent, that tab is only there as a locating tab for the front strut... and a very whimpy solution to keeping the strut body in the spindle hole. it is NOT structural in any fashion.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (E-4 type)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E-4 type* »_Ive been asking around about how it could've happened. I'm beginning to think it was an installation fault...I never checked how tight the clamp was prior to this mess, the bottom bracket isn't there to support the weight of the car but more to keep the coil tower from spinning...does this make sense??
















yes.
and truthfully once the strut is in the spindle and you torque the bolt into the rear hole of that spindle... i don't see any conceivable way that the strut would spin beyond a major highspeed accident. that bolt clamps TIGHT... especially since you have to spread that spindle hole just to get the strut in there and once the spreader tool is removed the bolt feels like an after thought.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_I have a local offer to buy a Nuespeed FSB super cheap, what do you guys rec? get it or not? comes wtih endlinks and all hardware, but will the stiffing of the front produce MORE understeer? 

if you are planning to go really low i would get it if its a good deal.
if not, then do the install and you can always add endlinks later.
the swaybar technically should increase understeer at the limit, but you probably will never notice. and if you do end up caring about the performance, you can always add a rear sway bar fairly easily.
on both of my mk4's when i installed coils i also installed neuspeed front sway bars, and i have never had an issue rubbing on the sway bars... now rubbing the frame occassionally is a different story.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

ummm hello people these are what they call budget coilovers i dont understand why your hating on them. 
as far as how they ride... that's all personal taste, if you are younger and have a higher tolerance then they're fine, if you live in a area with minimal huge bumps they're fine
i've driven a GTI with vmaxx's and my JOM's ride much much much better and are lower than the GTI's were
i've driven a GTI with Koni's set at 3 and they simply suck up the huge bumps alot more but i still got off my seat
As for handling i love these coils (only driven on cold days, so i cant wait for summer) and i dont see why you would say they dont "handle" 
Why do you guys waste your time talking down on something that no one is truly talking up. THESE ARE GREAT BUDGET COILOVERS it's not like anyone or me are saying these are the sh!t if you have the money for Koni's dont buy them buy these because we arent.
Had mine on for a month or so now and i would definetally buy again being 17 and ona budget (damn fines)


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Very well put my friend!

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_ummm hello people these are what they call budget coilovers i dont understand why your hating on them. 
as far as how they ride... that's all personal taste, if you are younger and have a higher tolerance then they're fine, if you live in a area with minimal huge bumps they're fine
i've driven a GTI with vmaxx's and my JOM's ride much much much better and are lower than the GTI's were
i've driven a GTI with Koni's set at 3 and they simply suck up the huge bumps alot more but i still got off my seat
As for handling i love these coils (only driven on cold days, so i cant wait for summer) and i dont see why you would say they dont "handle" 
Why do you guys waste your time talking down on something that no one is truly talking up. THESE ARE GREAT BUDGET COILOVERS it's not like anyone or me are saying these are the sh!t if you have the money for Koni's dont buy them buy these because we arent.
Had mine on for a month or so now and i would definetally buy again being 17 and ona budget (damn fines)


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_i don't understand how one could not care about the performance of their suspension...if you don't care, why not save yourself the cash and cut the springs?









When you're talking about performance/handling are you referring to volkswagens? lol








BTW...should have mine on tomorrow. Funny thing is I bought these to raise the ride height. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by EvilGTI at 9:31 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Very well put my friend!


well thank ya!

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
When you're talking about performance/handling are you referring to volkswagens? lol








BTW...should have mine on tomorrow. Funny thing is I bought these to raise the ride height. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Modified by EvilGTI at 9:31 PM 3-13-2009_

hahah nice nice... well we still think you should dump it and takes pics for fun and then raise er up and take pics then to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Someone got a package today....can you guess who? They look so pretty sitting in the living room i might just build a table out of them. Prob not as the jetta need a dumping...HAHAHA


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
if you are planning to go really low i would get it if its a good deal.
if not, then do the install and you can always add endlinks later.
the swaybar technically should increase understeer at the limit, but you probably will never notice. and if you do end up caring about the performance, you can always add a rear sway bar fairly easily.
on both of my mk4's when i installed coils i also installed neuspeed front sway bars, and i have never had an issue rubbing on the sway bars... now rubbing the frame occassionally is a different story.









Thank you, i think that i will install and see. i might have these on for a week and dump them, who knows. i bought neuspeed race springs then sold them before i installed and got some JOMs now, i think i am just climbing the ladder to KWs anyways, who knows...i wil post if i need the FSB to get the drop i want.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_

Redline Magazine even tested these coils recently against some of the other top brands, they concluded that the vmaxx are great for the price if you just want to get low, but said that they were simply not comfortable enough to deal with daily, and in my experiance that is 100% correct








If you just want low and dont care about handling OR comfort, these coils are for you

Yeah, i posted that on page three of this thread. the link is below. just wish that they would have included a few more middle of the road brands too...
http://www.stratmosphere.com/Test Redline.pdf


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
When you're talking about performance/handling are you referring to volkswagens? lol










the whole reason for driving dubs is the handling you get right out of the box (with the older models of course, if you drive newer ones i could see how you would see that as a joke







)


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

mk1's and mk2's dont handle well either. any car that has one wheel off the ground when taking a hard corner handles badly. sure they had stiffer suspensions than lets say a dodge omni but i still wouldnt call that handling well. i see what you are trying to say but you are fighting a losing argument. if we wanted cars that handled well we would be driving japanese cars. cars with independent rear suspensions. everyone who bought jom or v maxx coils knew what they were getting when they bought them. me included.
i just went for a ride in my friends b&g equipped golf and my car is far less bouncy than his. im not saying my coils are better because he is running a 195 40 and has forged wheels but man, every bump and frost heave felt horrible. is is also 1/4 of an inch lower than me. i do have more tire to absorb bumps because i run a 205 45 but im not impressed with name brand coils at all.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_any car that has one wheel off the ground when taking a hard corner handles badly.

any arguement you made in this post should be ignored because your arguement is flawed.
many cars lift a wheel not because they handle poorly but because of the suspension design used and the suspension travel of the vehicle.
for example... MANY 911's will lift their inside front tires on tight corners. does that instantly mean that the 911 handles poorly? i think not.








most people have a skewed view of actual suspension performance and what they feel is better handling because a car is lowered.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
any arguement you made in this post should be ignored because your arguement is flawed.
many cars lift a wheel not because they handle poorly but because of the suspension design used and the suspension travel of the vehicle.
for example... MANY 911's will lift their inside front tires on tight corners. does that instantly mean that the 911 handles poorly? i think not.








most people have a skewed view of actual suspension performance and what they feel is better handling because a car is lowered.

good point on the 911. i know my lowered car handles poorly. i didnt buy coils to track my car just like 90 percent of people on here that buy coils. this thread isnt about suspensions for the race track so lets not pretend it is. this thread is about a low price, quality suspension kit for every day driving. im sure you and ralleytuned could school most of us when it comes to suspension related topics but this thread isnt the place to do it. we didnt buy these so we could handle well. if i wanted a good handling car i would have bought a dick shine kit. or a 40/40 or a 60/40 kit. 
this thread inst about proving that there are better kits out there. we all know that. thats what the mk3 forum is for. im going to say this as politely as possible. if you dont have an interest in buying v maxx, jom or fk coils or have anything to contribute like a review, positive or negative, then you shouldnt be posting in this thread at all.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
good point on the 911. i know my lowered car handles poorly. i didnt buy coils to track my car just like 90 percent of people on here that buy coils. this thread isnt about suspensions for the race track so lets not pretend it is. this thread is about a low price, quality suspension kit for every day driving. im sure you and ralleytuned could school most of us when it comes to suspension related topics but this thread isnt the place to do it. we didnt buy these so we could handle well. if i wanted a good handling car i would have bought a dick shine kit. or a 40/40 or a 60/40 kit. 
this thread inst about proving that there are better kits out there. we all know that. thats what the mk3 forum is for. im going to say this as politely as possible. if you dont have an interest in buying v maxx, jom or fk coils or have anything to contribute like a review, positive or negative, then you shouldnt be posting in this thread at all.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

again, you are refering to "performance" solely as a driving performance, and again, i'm talking about the shock and spring package performance for not ONLY handling but also comfort, both of which these coils lack







i posted my review on them, and hopefully thats one of the few times i will have to ride in a car with these. i WAS interested in a set, until i rode on them.
the owner of that car read threads just like this, with un-informed people with little to no experiance telling him they "ride just fine" (im not saying that to anyone in particular), when he put them on the car he was severly dissapointed and pissed that he spent that much on such a poor performing coilover setup. the reason im posting this information and opinions is to keep others from wasting money on something they will not be happy with








these coils are good for lowering the car, but if you care about not only driving performance but also a comfortable car that sits low, you should spend money on a better quality set of coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

what about patec coils?


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
when he put them on the car he was severly dissapointed and pissed that he spent that much on such a poor performing coilover setup. 


$336 shipped for a full suspension.....
Anyhow, I have my rears on now and can say they are exactly what I needed for my application. Gonna ride with my spax dampening adjustables up front for awhile since they were never the issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

he paid normal retail for vmaxx, which is roughly $500


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_he paid normal retail for vmaxx, which is roughly $500









you said that your customer was disappointed in the ride quality of his v maxx coils. has your customer every driven or driven in a car with coils before? maybe he would have felt the same way with another brand. 
i prefer the ride quality of a good cup kit to any coilover set up out there. if i could find a cup kit that went as low as my jom kit does for the same money, i would have bought that. 
ride quality is subjective to ones own opinion. i believe the jom kit rides decent. just as good as the 900 dollar fk's and i was not impressed in the least bit when i went for a ride in my friends b&g equipped golf. ive said this before, all coilovers ride like crap compared to a cup kit, no matter how much they cost or what brand they are. but if you wanna be low, you have to have coils. i choose to give up ride quality for looks.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

All springs that are tightened down(compressed by rotating collars) rather than naturally (heat tendered or other original formation) allowed to rest at the compression they were intended to rest at (load based on the weight of the car)will not perform well....just ny $0.02.


----------



## vr6dub (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_All springs that are tightened down(compressed by rotating collars) rather than naturally (heat tendered or other original formation) allowed to rest at the compression they were intended to rest at (load based on the weight of the car)will not perform well....just ny $0.02.

I just installed JOM's yesterday and the rear perches are 3 1/2 inches from the bottom thread and the fender is about 1 inch above the tire, front is just a little over 1/2 from the tire and perch is sitting about 2 1/2 inch from the bottom thread. I have plenty of threads to go up. 
So, if I take the helper spring out and raise the perch up higher to make up the difference for the helper springs height loss, then it'll ride better??? Ride is about the same as my other MK3 VR6 jetta with the Neuspeed/Bilstein cupkit.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (vr6dub)*

http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142
gonna sound stupid, but is this them for an MK4? Only because it doesn't say that they are JOM coils...


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
good point on the 911. i know my lowered car handles poorly. i didnt buy coils to track my car just like 90 percent of people on here that buy coils. this thread isnt about suspensions for the race track so lets not pretend it is. this thread is about a low price, quality suspension kit for every day driving. im sure you and ralleytuned could school most of us when it comes to suspension related topics but this thread isnt the place to do it. we didnt buy these so we could handle well. if i wanted a good handling car i would have bought a dick shine kit. or a 40/40 or a 60/40 kit. 
this thread inst about proving that there are better kits out there. we all know that. thats what the mk3 forum is for. im going to say this as politely as possible. if you dont have an interest in buying v maxx, jom or fk coils or have anything to contribute like a review, positive or negative, then you shouldnt be posting in this thread at all.

makes sense.
i am actually mildly interested in them, mostly based on price. i am curious how they will compare with my experiences running oem 20th suspension, neuspeed race springs, hr cupkits, hr coils and bg coils (all these just on VW's)...
for the price i am very tempted to see if they are worth it, even if i have to end up pulling them to put stock stuff back in...
hell if they are only about as good as a cheap cup kit, they have height adjustment so they are probably worth it. as long as they arent too bouncy and can ride well, since the car i plan to put them on will never be tracked/auto'd (jetta wagon tdi)... i would be happy.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
i was not impressed in the least bit when i went for a ride in my friends b&g equipped golf.

i would like to defend the bg's.
a LOT of the ride quality on these depends on your damping settings since they are adjustable. 
set them wrong and the car hops over every bump. set them wrong the other way and you can almost get seasick from the car floating all over.
i had them on my mk4 wagon and set in a way i would call 'properly' and the bg coils basically felt like stock suspension compliance. i wasnt terribly low, but low enough... the only reason i no longer have them is that i thought i was selling the car... turns out i am probably not selling it.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (es_shoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *es_shoes* »_http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142
gonna sound stupid, but is this them for an MK4? Only because it doesn't say that they are JOM coils...

Yea, I think mostly everyone bought them off there Ebay store tho.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLF-MK4-B...l1262


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

thanks man, i appreciate


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

patec?


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

bought







and i cannot wait. thanks to everyone on this thread, i'm just starting out w my car, and i don't need to go too low to be happy, just not have 2 1/2 gaps between my tire and fender







i will take some before pics, and some afters obviously, once i get them...


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

Just to share what i've learned about a new coil over install:
should be purchased:
- new oem frt strut mounts
- new strut bearings 
Might need:
-at least 10mm front wheel spacers for clearance. 

Question!?
Do I need a new Upper Front Strut Bearing nuts as well?
http://www.ngpracing.com/store...=1108


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ive been in a never ending debate on suspension myself, I have H&R race springs and they are just not low enough for me. my friend just got Vmaxx and I love the ride, but he does not have them all the way down. Looking at the pictures of vmaxx and JOM, they look exactly the same. Now I know they may not be the actual item but JOM cost a little less. I was told by Parts4VWs that different companies use the same equipment and just paint them to be original for resale. Perfectly legal. I think I am going Vmaxx because I like the way they turned out on my friends car. Any Ideas guys? I want my tires in the well about an inch. Bags?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Herron_mac1)*

streetlines


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Herron_mac1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Herron_mac1* »_Ive been in a never ending debate on suspension myself, I have H&R race springs and they are just not low enough for me. my friend just got Vmaxx and I love the ride, but he does not have them all the way down. Looking at the pictures of vmaxx and JOM, they look exactly the same. Now I know they may not be the actual item but JOM cost a little less. I was told by Parts4VWs that different companies use the same equipment and just paint them to be original for resale. Perfectly legal. I think I am going Vmaxx because I like the way they turned out on my friends car. Any Ideas guys? I want my tires in the well about an inch. Bags?

how can you legitimately consider JOM/Vmaxx in the same sentence as bags?








they are in different leagues in terms of product, cost and complexity...


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dunhamjr)*

and if you have the budget for bags and want coilovers why wouldnt you just meet in the middle or buy hr ultra lows or ultra ultra lows?








or buy bags. whats wrong with people.


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Where can i find these the cheapest shipped to ontario, canada...L5N 6P4...?
For the MK4 platform..


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (dhphreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhphreak* »_Just to share what i've learned about a new coil over install:
should be purchased:
- new oem frt strut mounts
- new strut bearings 
Might need:
-at least 10mm front wheel spacers for clearance. 

Question!?
Do I need a new Upper Front Strut Bearing nuts as well?
http://www.ngpracing.com/store...=1108









the coilovers should come w/ a nut
btw, spacer requirments are dependent on what size wheel/et you are running.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_
the coilovers should come w/ a nut
btw, spacer requirments are dependent on what size wheel/et you are running.

i agree on both counts.
always received the top strut nuts when buying other suspension/coilover kits.
truth... on my mk4 with b+g's and stock 16's with 225's i needed a 5mm spacer, with 205's no spacer required... and then running my 18 inch porsche wheels above, no spacer needed. it all depends on wheel offset and tire width. not all setups will need spacers regardless of the coilover brand used.


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Is it the same coilover kit for both the golf and jetta?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*

yes


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungNdubbin* »_Is it the same coilover kit for both the golf and jetta?

also it should be mentioned that most, if not all, golf/jetta sedan coilover kits will have no issues with fitting to a jetta wagon as well.
i have put both hr and b+g coilovers on a wagon and a wagon buddy had koni's.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
you said that your customer was disappointed in the ride quality of his v maxx coils. has your customer every driven or driven in a car with coils before? maybe he would have felt the same way with another brand. 
i prefer the ride quality of a good cup kit to any coilover set up out there. if i could find a cup kit that went as low as my jom kit does for the same money, i would have bought that. 
*i choose to give up ride quality for looks.* 
 
yes, he also has a mk5 that is on h&r's (iirc) and is very happy with that setup 
a well matched coilover setup that is designed to go low (h&r ultra low's would be my first choice for super low) will ride stiffer than a cup kit, but it will still retain a pretty good ride. like you said, it's an opinion, an your's is they ride poorly if its a coilover, im thinking you have just not experienced a proper setup? especially given the fact you claim all mk1's and 2's handle poorly









the last statement is the bottom line with these coils, and that was the main thing i was tryin to get across http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you, and these are jom coilovers?...I'm unsure because it doesn't say...just says german quality-.-
http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121...l1262



_Modified by YoungNdubbin at 9:06 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

all your posts have been helpful and respectful. you illustrate the fact that when you drove in a car with v maxx coils, you were not impressed. i have driven in cars with most coilover kits that are on the market and have installed most of them on customers cars or on friends cars. i do this for a living (or did). i think all coilovers ride poorly compared to a cup kit. i know thats a pretty broad statement but i think i have enough experience with different brands to make that statement. i have yet to ride in a coilover equipped car to justify spending over 1000 dollars for a suspension for a car i paid 2000 dollars for. the jom coilovers i have ride just as good (or bad) as any coilover equipped car i have ever driven in.


----------



## 95econobox (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*

So where is everyone finding all these 300 bucks shipped deals??? CLosest i have found is like about 450 after shipping for those JOM deals. http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/VW-GOLF...l1262
Wheres all thsoe soopa doopa deals yall get? I need some coils


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

just order mine!!! $402 shipped to canada!


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (95econobox)*

this thread is a joke right?........


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (greekspec)*

here is a conversation i just had with my buddy the other day (for the haters so you can *******)
Buddy: wanna let me drive your car to the gas station to get a energy drink
Me: ummm no
Buddy: i'll buy you one
Me: ok
Buddy: Damn this is how my car should ride
Now take this into consideration HE HAS ****ING KONI'S SO STOP TRYING TO GET OFF BY TELLING ME/ANYONE ELSE THAT THIS THREAD IS A GODDAMN JOKE. 
He is set on the stiffest setting (and so are mine because you cant adjust dampening on them) so there's no comments needed to be on that... oh and when you try to shake my car it moves less side to side than his
Also maybe the fact that me and my buddy are exactally the same ride height (i belive im alittle lower) and guess what... He has 1-3 threads left and I HAVE ABOUT 1 INCH LEFT.
like everyones said coilovers arent going to ride that nice
EVERYONE THAT HAS PURCHASED POST UP THEM PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! POST EM UP AGAIN FOR ALL I CARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

yea i would like to see more pics!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

well if he is on his stiffest settings that would be why the ride is as bad as yours...














it also sounds like his are set very low, and its possible he is riding on bumpstops or really close to it, so that would also explain the ride quality








not trying to hate, just saying there are some reasons his may ride poorly that are not taken into account


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I was right this is a joke


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_here is a conversation i just had with my buddy the other day (for the haters so you can *******)
Buddy: wanna let me drive your car to the gas station to get a energy drink
Me: ummm no
Buddy: i'll buy you one
Me: ok
Buddy: Damn this is how my car should ride
Now take this into consideration HE HAS ****ING KONI'S SO STOP TRYING TO GET OFF BY TELLING ME/ANYONE ELSE THAT THIS THREAD IS A GODDAMN JOKE. 
He is set on the stiffest setting (and so are mine because you cant adjust dampening on them) so there's no comments needed to be on that... oh and when you try to shake my car it moves less side to side than his
Also maybe the fact that me and my buddy are exactally the same ride height (i belive im alittle lower) and guess what... He has 1-3 threads left and I HAVE ABOUT 1 INCH LEFT.
like everyones said coilovers arent going to ride that nice
EVERYONE THAT HAS PURCHASED POST UP THEM PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! POST EM UP AGAIN FOR ALL I CARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

with your friend and the koni's on stiff versus your car...
does he think his car needs to be more stiff (i assume not) or does he think his needs to ride smoother?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (greekspec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec* »_I was right this is a joke









the only joke round here is you fool.







yes!!!!!!!


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

the joker with some real coilovers KW 2 way competitions


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (greekspec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec* »_the joker with some real coilovers KW 2 way competitions









i hope it makes you sleep better at night knowing you have more expensive coils than me.


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 2:36 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

sometimes.......I hate to see people waste there money on Taiwan sweatshop specials....if your just looking to lower your car than atleast get some Weitec/ST for around $600


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (greekspec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec* »_sometimes.......I hate to see people waste there money on Taiwan sweatshop specials....if your just looking to lower your car than atleast get some Weitec/ST for around $600









Hey there guy that spent too much on his "dampers"...
These are made in germany, TUV apporved and not exaclty the "Sweatshop special" that you are calling them out to be...do some research. I understand that you feel that you are "protecting" people from fraudulant items, but these items have performed just like they are suppossed to for everyone that has posted. 
you can do two things, 
1. Keep your post count rising by hateing on everything that is not aboser hooded MKiv, sitting on LMs, dumped by some KW coils and bags with everything shaved just like most of the Tex's round here.

OR
B. Try something out that is different than others and maybe be the first to do something...There is room for other choices in life, try one out you might like it!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

with 24 to go down in the front and and about 15 or so to go down in the rear.......bumpstops and frame are preventing that tho haha


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

bought







and i cannot wait. thanks to everyone on this thread, i'm just starting out w my car, and i don't need to go too low to be happy, just not have 2 1/2 gaps between my tire and fender







i will take some before pics, and some afters obviously, once i get them...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
with your friend and the koni's on stiff versus your car...
does he think his car needs to be more stiff (i assume not) or does he think his needs to ride smoother?

he wants a stiff ride that isnt bumpidy as hell which is where he stands with his Koni's
my point being equally matched the JOM's are stiffer and yet arent as bumpy. blah blah blah he can go softer i dont care im talking comparibility.
geekspec i like how all you can say is a sentence and have no relative evidence get bent


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

oh and that harlequin looks sexi


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
blah blah blah he can go softer i dont care im talking comparibility.


how can you compare two sets of coils and completely disregard the fact that one can be adjusted to accommodate what your friend wants? if you want to compare, compare. you can't just say well his can do all this stuff that these cant but that doesn't matter cause these are better...that makes no sense








by going "softer" it doesn't do anything about how "stiff" the ride is. the spring rate is how stiff the car is, the shocks being at full stiff or full soft or anywhere in between affect the ride quality as well as some other things i don't really think pertain to this discussion



_Modified by -RalleyTuned- at 1:42 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


----------



## vr6dub (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
EVERYONE THAT HAS PURCHASED POST UP THEM PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! POST EM UP AGAIN FOR ALL I CARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I' just got mine on last night and waiting on wheels to arrive. I'll post some up on the stock wheels when I get off work and again after the new wheels arrive. 
Specs I'll give later as well.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (greekspec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec* »_









if you guys want to argue about suspension set ups start your own thread. if you do not own jom or vmaxx coils or dont have any intention of buying them, then why are you even posting anymore? you arent really contributing anything to the thread. ralley posted his negative comments about a customers car but other than that hasnt contributed anything to the thread. good or bad.
you wont make us go out and buy "better" coils. if we could have, most of us probably would have. 
here are some things you could better occupy your time with. clapping with one hand. arguing with yourself in the mirror. changing all of the light bulbs in your house to a lower wattage. get the point? 
contribute to the thread or gtfo.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

the point is not to make people who already have them to go buy better coils, it is to prevent what happened to my buddy for other folks who are looking for more than just lowering their car


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

these coils are a legitimate alternative to expensive coils. ive had mine all winter and cant complain. how can you argue something like ride quality anyway? its all subjective. 
why dont you leave it up to people to make up their own minds.
look how low rab's harlequin is. thats reason enough to buy these.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

because a bouncy arse ride is a bouncy ride, whether you can deal with it an call that acceptable is the opinion part of it








people look to these threads for views from both sides, so they can make up their minds


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

ok, you have made your point. im finished


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

Its on!


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*

Someone on here mentioned the nut(s), at least vinyl nuts that come with VMaxx + JOM's aren't so good. Apparently they seize to the coil over.

Anyone having any experience?

Anyone know if an OEM Front strut bearing nut will work???

http://www.ngpracing.com/store...=1108

















_Modified by dhphreak at 2:45 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay, can somebody post the link to the JOM's for the Corrado?!?! Every time I try to click it straight from Ebay, my comp times out. Hell I even tried getting to it from my phone but it was taking too long! I really wanna order these before the end of the week.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

No I meant for my Corrado.
_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-GOLF-...l1262
I assume you mean for your MKII

_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 6:58 AM 3-17-2009_

_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-GOLF-...l1262
I assume you mean for your MKII

_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 6:58 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

That link is for 
A VW GOLF MK2 & CORRADO GERMAN COILOVER SUSPENSION KIT 

yours is a 1990 per your bio thus a MKII right?
so these are them.


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Do I need to do an allignment after i throw these on?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_That link is for 
A VW GOLF MK2 & CORRADO GERMAN COILOVER SUSPENSION KIT 

yours is a 1990 per your bio thus a MKII right?
so these are them. 


mk2 golf. mk2 jetta. mk2 corrado.
same diff...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

QUESTION:
Would you get both of these?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=935
and
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2590
so you can preinstall the front springs and just slip them in?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_QUESTION:
Would you get both of these?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=935
and
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2590
so you can preinstall the front springs and just slip them in?

I would definitely recommend the strut mount and bearing kit. The nut makes it nice cause you can assemble the coils without pulling the stock setup apart. It will make the install a bit smoother and quicker.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

That was what i was thinking too, i didn't get the nut when i did my RX7 and that was the worst part...plus i can save time installing and preassemble in the comfort of my living room which is nice. done and done. do you rec anything for the rear then too?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_That was what i was thinking too, i didn't get the nut when i did my RX7 and that was the worst part...plus i can save time installing and preassemble in the comfort of my living room which is nice. done and done. do you rec anything for the rear then too?

nope nothing for the rears, unless the vmaxx/jom setup doesnt come with rear bump stops. if not, you could get some new bumpstops, so that you dont have to pull the dirty, potentially worn pair off the stock stock.
if you live in a real salty area (your car is rusty) you might consider getting the rear mounting bolts. there are 3, 2 up top on the upper shock mount and 1 low into the rear axle.
i didnt have too much issue with my 03 wagon that lived in rural NY for 130k miles... but it would have been nice to have clean bolts.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

if you need the nut, just go to a hardware store and pick one up...I had to go to a local store...home depot/lowes did not have the correct size for my konis.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_if you need the nut, just go to a hardware store and pick one up...I had to go to a local store...home depot/lowes did not have the correct size for my konis.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif another, probably much cheaper option. 
my only thought with this is that the OEM nut has a specific height and shoulder to help hold the mount and bearing in place without being too tall and hindering the metal top hat seating once installed in the vehicle.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

The stock nut isn't a standard nut and can't be purchased from Lowes/Home Depot. If you use a regular nut, the strut bearing will not work properly. It will probably break.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_The stock nut isn't a standard nut and can't be purchased from Lowes/Home Depot. If you use a regular nut, the strut bearing will not work properly. It will probably break.

correct, one would need to go to a GOOD local store..when I found one they had everysize you could think of AND had various options of mat'l.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*

would the refresh kit that ECS kit has when installing these?
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1.8T
80,*** miles


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_would the refresh kit that ECS kit has when installing these?
80,*** miles 

not sure what you are asking here... you are missing a couple words.
personally i am thinking at 80k miles you really shouldnt need all that unless your suspension is falling apart. my mk4's are at 105k and 155k and don't need all that.
if you are getting coils get the rubber upper strut mount, strut bearing and maybe a new strut bearing nut.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

wow, I have no idea what I was typing.








anyway what I meant was is that kit a good/ necessary idea? 
thanks for the info


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungNdubbin* »_Do I need to do an allignment after i throw these on?

Yes...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_QUESTION:
Would you get both of these?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=935
and
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2590
so you can preinstall the front springs and just slip them in?

DAmn, 11.86 just for shipping! anyone get these at the dealer? jst wondering what they cost there.


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

does anyone know what the jom's are made of?
stainless steel? or what


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfyy98* »_does anyone know what the jom's are made of?
stainless steel? or what

From what I have found they are galvanized steel bodies - Corrosion resistant zinc plated threaded housings, these have been used for a lot of years before the stainless steel option came around. They are stronger than the cheap aluminum coils and more resistant to damage than the painted steel verisons. they are on the other hand MUCH cheaper to use than Stainless steel (this is what STs are made of and why REAL KWs are three times the price) 
The ST is a galvanized verison of the same coils and the KW is stainless steel version.

Just keep them maintained by using an anti seize compound on the collars like all coilovers and you should be found. if you neglect them they will seize like most in the for sale section of the 'tex...


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

thanks alot for the info,
and so where would i go about finding this anti seize compund?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfyy98* »_thanks alot for the info,
and so where would i go about finding this anti seize compund?

any parts store.


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*

it depends on how low you go, ive only got mine about as half as low as it can go (see pic) and i have to align it because the camber has to be adjusted, from my experience you have to camber it in and toe it in for it to feel right


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
DAmn, 11.86 just for shipping! anyone get these at the dealer? jst wondering what they cost there.

i work at a dealer and even with shipping its cheaper.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_
i work at a dealer and even with shipping its cheaper.









THanks! i know that frm MJM they are haf the price of NGP as NGP sells them individually and MJM sells in pairs for about the same price (both are listed as OEM i think) so i thought i would call the local dealer if noone knew here. i emailed Jaun at MJM to see if USPS is an option to save a couple bucks as only UPS options come up on these for some reason...they say they will ship usps on some stuff so i would think so? iHopefully he wil ship them cheaper, but who knows. thanks again!


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*

interesting thanks...ill probably bring mine down...all the way so i will probably need to get an alignment....
Does anyone know if i will need spacers to throw on my Aristos...with these coils...winded down most of the way?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungNdubbin* »_interesting thanks...ill probably bring mine down...all the way so i will probably need to get an alignment....
Does anyone know if i will need spacers to throw on my Aristos...with these coils...winded down most of the way?

regardless of how low you set the coilovers you need an alignment... TECHNICALLY you should get an alignment everytime you change the height of the coils.
some people will even say if you change tires, you should get the alignment checked. i am not so sure i agree with this though. but to make sure i was covered with alignments, i buy firestone 'lifetime' alignments... so i can get my cars aligned weekly if i so desire.


_Modified by dunhamjr at 9:50 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

here are more pictures taken by darin...this was before i cut the sway bar out. the front is a little lower now
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 6:52 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Dang, wish i could fit a 337 front end like that to my Jetta...


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Dang, wish i could fit a 337 front end like that to my Jetta...

you can.
swap fenders, and hood... bumper, lip and lights...


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

thats actually a Euro bumper with a GLI valance. i think im selling the GLI valance tho and gonna run a stock textured jetta one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Dang, wish i could fit a 337 front end like that to my Jetta...


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_thats actually a Euro bumper with a GLI valance. 









didnt even look at the pic.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

most people dont catch it.


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

very sexi GTI


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

No, i do not like Golf fronts that much...just that lip.

OOPs on calling it a 337, the shadows and the chance of people sneaking up on me whil i type at work scared me into just seeing what i wanted to see. so why will a GLI fit a golf, but a 337 will not fit a Jetta?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_No, i do not like Golf fronts that much...just that lip.
OOPs on calling it a 337, the shadows and the chance of people sneaking up on me whil i type at work scared me into just seeing what i wanted to see. so why will a GLI fit a golf, but a 337 will not fit a Jetta?









the GLI lips DOESNT fit a Golf... it fits a EURO Golf.








thats why. 
the US market Golf will not fit the same lips as a US market Jetta... but if you get the Golf euro bumper, then US market Jetta lips fit.
since you have a Jetta... the GLI lip should be a straight fitment.


_Modified by dunhamjr at 1:46 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

Exactly what he said. you just have to trim some tabs to make it fit. if you are looking for GLI valance i will be selling it soon.. it OEM and i will be selling it pretty cheap due to the tabs being trimed to fit the golf bumper, it will still work on the jetta one tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
the GLI lips DOESNT fit a Golf... it fits a EURO Golf.







thats why. 
the US market Golf will not fit the same lips as a US market Jetta... but if you get the Golf euro bumper, then US market Jetta lips fit.
since you have a Jetta... the GLI lip should be a straight fitment.

_Modified by dunhamjr at 1:46 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone received these into canada yet?...If so..what are the customs fees, etc you have to pay to get your item?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Ordered my set tonight!!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Exactly what he said. you just have to trim some tabs to make it fit. if you are looking for GLI valance i will be selling it soon.. it OEM and i will be selling it pretty cheap due to the tabs being trimed to fit the golf bumper, it will still work on the jetta one tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


as long as it is not too soon as i am sending all my moey fast recently i might be interested, just hit me up when you do sell. thanks.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Im actually taking the bumper off saturday so I can start shaving it. so pretty much anytime after that....assuming I can get the stock jetta one to fit right, which I don't see any reason it wouldn't....

_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_a
s long as it is not too soon as i am sending all my moey fast recently i might be interested, just hit me up when you do sell. thanks.


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

so thats the drop on JOM's... and correction to all, MK4s don't need an alignment unless you have a nasty camber/caster issue. only toe is adjustable in the front. rears are non adjustable altogether. there are ball joint adapters out there for adjustable camber or just get a plate. just don't waste your money if you dont have to.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Herron_mac1)*

Just got mine in yesterday. Not bad considering I ordered them on Sunday. Sunday to Thursday is impressive if you ask me. I got my before shots, just waiting on a buddy to help me out with the install, then ill post pics and what i think of them. Can't wait


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

Ordered mine today ! $384.74 for anyone ordering in Canada.
Cant wait to get them, and from what i hear, they have fast shipping, so im expecting them late next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*

After I got all my shipping issues solved and they sent out the second set I think it only took 4 days to get to Florida...good luck


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Other than a few days held in customs it would have only taken 4-5 days to IL.


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

I'd be very interested in knowing if your rear perches are removed, and that is the lowest possibile setting for the rear. Reason being I am going to be runing 17's, and I think it will just be a little to much wheel gap, your car looks spot on however


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndyMk1* »_Its on!
















my how I miss my baby
Was on V-max all the way down, sitting on the bump stops didn't have a chance to cut them before selling. 










_Modified by gogogadget at 5:05 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (gogogadget)*

Yeah the rear perches are out...it is a little lower in the rear now because it has settled. 

_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_I'd be very interested in knowing if your rear perches are removed, and that is the lowest possibile setting for the rear. Reason being I am going to be runing 17's, and I think it will just be a little to much wheel gap, your car looks spot on however


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (gogogadget)*

Yeah the rear perches are out...it is a little lower in the rear now because it has settled. There are 2 more pictures a few pages back, I don't know if you have seen those.

_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_I'd be very interested in knowing if your rear perches are removed, and that is the lowest possibile setting for the rear. Reason being I am going to be runing 17's, and I think it will just be a little to much wheel gap, your car looks spot on however


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

ordered mine last night cant wait to ghet them. $345 shipped from veedubmachine on ebay


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TwAg)*

op, you should add links to your first post for veedubmachine and goinfast.com so people dont have to ask where to get these and read 16 pages.
mk3 jom coils 


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 10:42 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

alright well both websites are on the first page/post!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dayum that GTI is SEXIIII


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Yeah the rear perches are out...it is a little lower in the rear now because it has settled. 


Got a recent pic, I would love to see


----------



## vdubinjj (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

ordered mine sunday got them wednesday installed them thursday rolled the fenders saturday and i must say jom's are the shat still have 3inches of threads all the way around and im tuckin 15s on my mkII vr gti wooooooooooooooooooooo german car+ german suspention=














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have had alot of different setups and these are just as good as coilover ive paid 3x more for these will go on every dub i ever have now i love them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vdubinjj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubinjj* »_ordered mine sunday got them wednesday installed them thursday rolled the fenders saturday and i must say jom's are the shat still have 3inches of threads all the way around and im tuckin 15s on my mkII vr gti wooooooooooooooooooooo german car+ german suspention=














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have had alot of different setups and these are just as good as coilover ive paid 3x more for these will go on every dub i ever have now i love them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Any pics?
Did you cut any bit off of the bumpstops?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (wolfyy98)*

i love all the reviews because they're all positive.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

here are some recent pictures. they are small and ****ty phone pictures. hopefully we can get some good ones later tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










































_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 3:29 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Installed mine yesterday. I see a little camber problem possibly in the back, but we'll see. I decided not to cut the bump stops bc of how bad the roads are where I live. I have 20 threads to go in the front and 7 to go in the back. They haven't settled yet, so I may have to adjust them once they do. At this height, they ride surprisingly nice. Im glad I got them, for sure.
pics real soon, nothing too special


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the reviews I have been looking at these on ebay for about a month Everyone at the local shops say not to get them and get the b&Gs suspension. But at this point I really don't want to spend that type of money on the B&Gs it about a 1000 dollars. Which the Joms are about 400 shipped if i get the joms I will have the money left over to do my cam chip and head work still a little nervous but what can I say a little bounce should'nt bother me since I am coming from old VW bugs and lowered mini trucks. I have a 1997 jetta gls rollin on stock struts with 205/40/16 I really need to lower it soooooooooooooonn


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*

I think i might be down with getting these, but, this bounce that everyone talks about... How bad is it on the highway? because, im worried that at high speeds, this can be a huge safety hazard right? Lets say i raise them a little, does the bounciness reduce?


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont think the bouncing...is to such a ridiculous extent that it would become a safety issue on the highway..its just uncomfortable during driving..


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (WhatNoGarnish)*



WhatNoGarnishbut said:


> x2


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*

Well here on Cali's nasty a$$ highways the ride is definitely a bouncy one, annoying but tolerable. And at high speeds, just make sure you got both hands on the wheel
























front will go down once i fix my subframe issue












_Modified by E-4 type at 6:33 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (E-4 type)*

in no way is highway driving a safety issue at all isn't not like your getting your tires off the ground or anything... in my area the highway ride is better than the country roads...
no1 has posted a review in a while so i though i'd revise mine and post another 1








JOM height adjustable coilovers are (in my opinion) the best budget coilovers out there... i've riden in FK streetlines and was very unimpressed and i've riden in Vmaxx coilovers and was also very unimpressed... i was sort of worried but after some people posted on this thread saying they had the JOM's on their car for 3 years and love them i looked around and found them from http://stores.ebay.co.uk/veedubmachine for 325 shipped (with all strut moutns) i couldnt pass it up.
installation was a breeze (with a impact that is) and i hammered my car (as you can see from the pics on my thread, you can barely fit a 1/2 drive ratchet underneath my oil pan... handling is by far improved and very very nice, you cant make the car budge by trying to rock it side to side... highway driving is fine and depending on the size of the bumps around your area the ride isnt bad, but is by far better than FK's and Vmaxx's... oh and my car is lower than when i rode in the others cars... the bouncyness you get will depend on the size of bumps your going over and if you know how to drive (not in the center of the lane, more so that one side of your car is in the center where the road is higher than the sides). i will never look back and say it wasnt money well spend BECAUSE IT WAS, and i will definetally be strapping these on my cars in the future (unless i come into some stupid money)


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

I agree 100%. Even tho my car has been down for a few days, I was out driving tonight was beating the hell out of it. I am still very impressed with them. Yes you can buy coils that ride better, but for the amout of money these are well worth it. also, I will be buyin these for any cars I have in te future. If you are on a budget I highly recommend these!


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_in no way is highway driving a safety issue at all isn't not like your getting your tires off the ground or anything... in my area the highway ride is better than the country roads...
no1 has posted a review in a while so i though i'd revise mine and post another 1








JOM height adjustable coilovers are (in my opinion) the best budget coilovers out there... i've riden in FK streetlines and was very unimpressed and i've riden in Vmaxx coilovers and was also very unimpressed... i was sort of worried but after some people posted on this thread saying they had the JOM's on their car for 3 years and love them i looked around and found them from http://stores.ebay.co.uk/veedubmachine for 325 shipped (with all strut moutns) i couldnt pass it up.
installation was a breeze (with a impact that is) and i hammered my car (as you can see from the pics on my thread, you can barely fit a 1/2 drive ratchet underneath my oil pan... handling is by far improved and very very nice, you cant make the car budge by trying to rock it side to side... highway driving is fine and depending on the size of the bumps around your area the ride isnt bad, but is by far better than FK's and Vmaxx's... oh and my car is lower than when i rode in the others cars... the bouncyness you get will depend on the size of bumps your going over and if you know how to drive (not in the center of the lane, more so that one side of your car is in the center where the road is higher than the sides). i will never look back and say it wasnt money well spend BECAUSE IT WAS, and i will definetally be strapping these on my cars in the future (unless i come into some stupid money)


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2PointSlowww)*

I just wish someone around me had them so that i could sample the ride


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_I just wish someone around me had them so that i could sample the ride
 that sux.... maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## VeeDubbinMike (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*

so, i went on the ebay shop, and I'm guessing he sold out? can't find em'


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VeeDubbinMike)*

no worries just go here
claims to have 2 in stock
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=371


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (wolfyy98)*










20 threads to go in the front, 7 to go in the back. waiting for her to settle before I change the height either way. Very happy with the purchase


_Modified by es_shoes at 2:20 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## BrewCrew8 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*

ok let me just say where Im coming from here
Im going to grad school in the Fall. so $ is tight... graduation $ is going to probably a nice vacation of some sort as a gift from me to me







, and the rest to pay my bills after grad school







.... 
so- Im looking into these JOM coils since everyone is saying they are good for the MKIV.. I need front struts badly and was thinking of buying some h+r springs for the car too... but if I can get coils on all 4 corners why not do that for the same price as new struts and lowering springs








I can probably swing the rear instalation in my driveway but the fronts Ill have some shops I know do it becaue im scared to **** up the camber and toe etc.. 
so is this a good Idea for the MKIV? Considering I plan on owning a Comaro SS in 2yrs after grad school, not lowering them all the way but lowering enough, and just looking to improve handling over stock handling and look good


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (BrewCrew8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrewCrew8* »_ok let me just say where Im coming from here
Im going to grad school in the Fall. so $ is tight... graduation $ is going to probably a nice vacation of some sort as a gift from me to me







, and the rest to pay my bills after grad school







.... 
so- Im looking into these JOM coils since everyone is saying they are good for the MKIV.. I need front struts badly and was thinking of buying some h+r springs for the car too... but if I can get coils on all 4 corners why not do that for the same price as new struts and lowering springs








I can probably swing the rear instalation in my driveway but the fronts Ill have some shops I know do it becaue im scared to **** up the camber and toe etc.. 
so is this a good Idea for the MKIV? Considering I plan on owning a Comaro SS in 2yrs after grad school, not lowering them all the way but lowering enough, and just looking to improve handling over stock handling and look good

I would do it if I was in your situation. You could do the fronts..your alignment ALWAYS needs to be done after messing w/ the supension..so I 'm not sure how you could mees up camber/toe in a way that would not be corrected by the alignment.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VW1.8Tsunami)*

yeah i could be wrong but I don't think you can screw up the camber or toe in the front... the camber might be more of an issue in the back, depending on how low you go... But yeah I would def get them if I were you. I've only had mine installed for two days, and I haven't done an alignment yet... Hope that's not too bad.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a quick question.
While ebaying today I came across these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...91649
There not jom ( I don't think), but they have a 2 year warranty?!? 
Looks to me like this would be a better investment, any opinions?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Hey guys, I have a quick question.
While ebaying today I came across these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...91649
There not jom ( I don't think), but they have a 2 year warranty?!? 
Looks to me like this would be a better investment, any opinions? 

BY pic alone those look like Vmaxx... just my opinion though. Maybe email the seller and ask for a brand name off the box. some items depending on materials used and spring rates are untouchable at any price. these JOMS just seem to be a good product for a decent price. ont all EBAY coils are equal...not hating on these as i know nothing about them, I just would not jump at them wiht no other knowledge.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
BY pic alone those look like Vmaxx... just my opinion though. Maybe email the seller and ask for a brand name off the box. some items depending on materials used and spring rates are untouchable at any price. these JOMS just seem to be a good product for a decent price. ont all EBAY coils are equal...not hating on these as i know nothing about them, I just would not jump at them wiht no other knowledge.









Thanks. I just saw the 2 year warranty and got a bit happy. I am waiting to see the shipping charges and see if there even worth pursing more info.


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

ok i probably missed it, i heard someone mention something about fk streetlines a while back, i wanted to know if they are any good also


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Every set of cheap coils on ebay are made by the same manufacturer.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_Every set of cheap coils on ebay are made by the same manufacturer.


What manufacture would that be?


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering if some of the people who have these Jom coilovers can tell me how far they really lowered the car because if the ride is bumpy and you had to cut the bump stops a little How far did you really go down 2 inch 3 inch etc etc Because if I was going to buy these I really on want to go down 45mm in the rear and maybe 70mm in the front Please let me know thankyou the ones who put pics up


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (euro59)*

More pictures just for fun. Let me know what you think


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Dam dude. Wish my roads allowed driving like that


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfyy98* »_Ordered mine today ! $384.74 for anyone ordering in Canada.
Cant wait to get them, and from what i hear, they have fast shipping, so im expecting them late next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Hey, where'd you order them from for $384.76? Or, was it the result of a good GBP exchange rate on the day you ordered them?
Please keep us posted on how much duty charges are....
Thanks!


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Put mine on today!...love em..very pleased with how low they go...don't know why anyone would want them any lower...only problem is I can't run my 18's on the front without spacers because they rub the coils....
Pics soon...when I put on the spacers


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

can someone Answer the ? of hoe low they went and how does it ride


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Hey guys, I have a quick question.
While ebaying today I came across these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...91649
There not jom ( I don't think), but they have a 2 year warranty?!? 
Looks to me like this would be a better investment, any opinions? 

Those are Vmaxx's, im 99.9% positive so i wouldnt suggets buying them... and the JOM's we all have come with a 2 year warranty just as well...

_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_I was wondering if some of the people who have these Jom coilovers can tell me how far they really lowered the car because if the ride is bumpy and you had to cut the bump stops a little How far did you really go down 2 inch 3 inch etc etc Because if I was going to buy these I really on want to go down 45mm in the rear and maybe 70mm in the front Please let me know thankyou the ones who put pics up

i can't fit a 1/2 ratchet under my oil pan, if you stick your foot under my front lip it gets stuck... i destroyed my oil pan and shattered my oil pump from bottoming out on a ****ty ass road... that low enough for you?
the one pic that i have that shows exactally how fukn low the car is (and still have inchish to go down up front)








SNOWPLOW PIC








here are some pic of what i did today, i think she's lookn good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























cleaned it up hella nice, didnt do a perfect job but it got rid of the awful looking driver side corner and it turned out nice... also painted that lower piece under grill/headlights because of rockchips/rust


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungNdubbin* »_Put mine on today!...love em..very pleased with how low they go...don't know why anyone would want them any lower...only problem is I can't run my 18's on the front without spacers because they rub the coils....
Pics soon...when I put on the spacers

Curious,.... how much did you have to pay in duty charges???


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks D3hd3nd for the response I am just real curious about these on my 97 jetta. I live in southern ca roads are not that bad. I just want to lower these so they sit about a inch above my 205/40/16. I had Koni yellow strut 3 way adjust kit with neuspeed springs before on my old jetta it was real nice with a 2.5 drop in the front with 2 in the rear. Just want to see how these are going to feel at this ride height if I get these. let me anyone what they think


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (euro59)*

im baffled to why I havent heard of these JOM coils before. thats insanely cheap, and I feel like there must be SOME down side to them.... is there?


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (4door-turbo-golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door-turbo-golf* »_
Hey, where'd you order them from for $384.76? Or, was it the result of a good GBP exchange rate on the day you ordered them?
Please keep us posted on how much duty charges are....
Thanks!

Yea it actually came out to $396Cdn in the end with shipping and all. That was just the result of exchange that day. I ordered through veedubmuchine on ebay, i think i got one of the last sets, because he doesnt have them anymore for the mk3.
My order was sent out yesterday, and i tracked them and this morning they left the UK. Hopefully it doesnt take much longer, im way to excited for these.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Thanks D3hd3nd for the response I am just real curious about these on my 97 jetta. I live in southern ca roads are not that bad. I just want to lower these so they sit about a inch above my 205/40/16. I had Koni yellow strut 3 way adjust kit with neuspeed springs before on my old jetta it was real nice with a 2.5 drop in the front with 2 in the rear. Just want to see how these are going to feel at this ride height if I get these. let me anyone what they think

i think they'd ride very good mainly because of the fact that your arent using near all of the threads and your shock will still have plent of travel added with the full bump stops to absorb the bumps i'm going to say they would ride nicely... any1 else care to step in?

_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_im baffled to why I havent heard of these JOM coils before. thats insanely cheap, and I feel like there must be SOME down side to them.... is there?

just that they arent dampening


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

yeah mine definitely ride nice to me, although I have 20 threads left in the front my roads are bad so I don't want to hit all day. I didn't cut my bump stops, and am borderline tucking my stock wheels... she rides great


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
What manufacture would that be? 

http://www.alibaba.com/member/alosdeng.html
raceland/vmaxx/jom all come from the same supplier in china, they just put a sticker on them when they show up to the warehouse.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
http://www.alibaba.com/member/alosdeng.html
raceland/vmaxx/jom all come from the same supplier in china, they just put a sticker on them when they show up to the warehouse. 

These are not it, sorry. Click on the pic of the BORA "shock absorbers "she make" i think you are mistaken on this one. maybe raceland, but no JOM built there.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (euro59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Thanks D3hd3nd for the response I am just real curious about these on my 97 jetta. I live in southern ca roads are not that bad. I just want to lower these so they sit about a inch above my 205/40/16. I had Koni yellow strut 3 way adjust kit with neuspeed springs before on my old jetta it was real nice with a 2.5 drop in the front with 2 in the rear. Just want to see how these are going to feel at this ride height if I get these. let me anyone what they think









here is may car. my fenders are 23 inches off the ground and i have 28 threads left front and back. i have 205 45 16's and i can probably take it down another .25 inch. with a 40 profile tire i could take it down alot more. you can get any height you want. just look at the pic of of the harlequin golf with porsche wheels. he is slammed on these. you said you wanted a 70/40 drop in another post. you can get that easily and then some with theses.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
These are not it, sorry. Click on the pic of the BORA "shock absorbers "she make" i think you are mistaken on this one. maybe raceland, but no JOM built there.









Nope, they are all the same.
JOM do NOT have a facility to make their own, they are simply rebadges of a generic coilover.
I'm not hating on it, just clarifying there is no differences between the makes.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
http://www.alibaba.com/member/alosdeng.html
raceland/vmaxx/jom all come from the same supplier in china, they just put a sticker on them when they show up to the warehouse. 


FYI, I posted that link in the mk3 forums just to show that there are plenty of manufacturers in southeast Asia manufacturing "racing coilovers" for varoius cars. I don't necessarily believe BXPI themselves are making all these coilovers, but there were some people just couldn't believe these could be produced anywhere other than Germany.
Also, there are no bora shocks on that page. The one that looks similar might be an older BMW or Mercedes strut.


_Modified by Afazz at 10:25 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

bumpstops cut in 1/3 with 20-25 threads left in the front, i forget since ive raised and lowered it so many times:








After I lowered it more (15-20 left?) rears have like 14-15 left i think. I need to mess with the car again this week so I post exactly how many later.


----------



## megafr0 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

I'm considering buying these for my MKIV 03 GLI. I need ride quality somewhat near stock, would like the vehicle lower, and would like increased performance in the handling department.
If I ran these I would NOT slam the car, I would not remove my perches, cut my bump stops or remove my stabilizer and I WOULD install new oem strut bushings and bearings during the install.
Would this setup be a good fit for me? Minnesota has HORRIBLE roads with tons of potholes, I would likely drop the car 1.5 - 2 inches and the my vehicle currently sits on the factory 17" Monty Carlo/Santa Monica 17" wheels with no spacers (I plan to run 10mm fronts and 15mm rears later)


_Modified by megafr0 at 9:33 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (gogogadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gogogadget* »_











those are the sparkliest snowflakes i've ever seen. i like many much.


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*

My set took only 6 days to be shipped from the UK to Mississauga...and that's only because they spent two days being held in customs...and be prepared to pay about $60-70 in customs charges at your front door when they deliver them. -.-







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (megafr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megafr0* »_I'm considering buying these for my MKIV 03 GLI. I need ride quality somewhat near stock, would like the vehicle lower, and would like increased performance in the handling department.
If I ran these I would NOT slam the car, I would not remove my perches, cut my bump stops or remove my stabilizer and I WOULD install new oem strut bushings and bearings during the install.
Would this setup be a good fit for me? Minnesota has HORRIBLE roads with tons of potholes, I would likely drop the car 1.5 - 2 inches and the my vehicle currently sits on the factory 17" Monty Carlo/Santa Monica 17" wheels with no spacers (I plan to run 10mm fronts and 15mm rears later)

_Modified by megafr0 at 9:27 AM 3-24-2009_

they would be fine. why dont you just buy a super sport cup kit though. if you only want a slight to modest drop you wont need coils. but for the price of these coils it makes sense for you to buy them in cas you cange you mind in the future.
buy them.


----------



## megafr0 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
they would be fine. why dont you just buy a super sport cup kit though. if you only want a slight to modest drop you wont need coils. but for the price of these coils it makes sense for you to buy them in cas you cange you mind in the future.
buy them.

I have a full GLI valence kit. Specifically in the front, it scrapes even at stock height. I want to be able to raise it up in the winter.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (megafr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megafr0* »_I'm considering buying these for my MKIV 03 GLI. I need ride quality somewhat near stock, would like the vehicle lower, and would like increased performance in the handling department.
If I ran these I would NOT slam the car, I would not remove my perches, cut my bump stops or remove my stabilizer and I WOULD install new oem strut bushings and bearings during the install.
Would this setup be a good fit for me? Minnesota has HORRIBLE roads with tons of potholes, I would likely drop the car 1.5 - 2 inches and the my vehicle currently sits on the factory 17" Monty Carlo/Santa Monica 17" wheels with no spacers (I plan to run 10mm fronts and 15mm rears later)

_Modified by megafr0 at 9:33 AM 3-24-2009_

if you want extremely close to stock just go cup-kit
these will give you a bouncier ride but with only a 1.5-2 inch drop i dont think it would be very noticable... just avoid the potholes and you should be fine i think.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i put some 2" drop springs my jetta and it rides pretty decent. look at springs or a cupkit


----------



## megafr0 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
if you want extremely close to stock just go cup-kit
these will give you a bouncier ride but with only a 1.5-2 inch drop i dont think it would be very noticeable... just avoid the potholes and you should be fine i think.

You can't avoid potholes in Minnesota and I would not call 1.5" - 2" drop "extremely close to stock".

_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_i put some 2" drop springs my jetta and it rides pretty decent. look at springs or a cupkit 

Putting stiffer lowering springs on factory shocks is a great way to blow your factory shocks/struts.

I'm not trying to argue with you guys, I appreciate the input and yes I am considering a cup kit. I had Koni Yellows and Progress 2" drop springs on my 03 Nissan Sentra and it handled fantastic although the ride was a bit jarring.
Again, Minnesota roads are horrible and I need something height adjustable for the winters and to resolve the occasional clearance issue.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (megafr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megafr0* »_
Putting stiffer lowering springs on factory shocks is a great way to blow your factory shocks/struts.

I'm not trying to argue with you guys, I appreciate the input and yes I am considering a cup kit. I had Koni Yellows and Progress 2" drop springs on my 03 Nissan Sentra and it handled fantastic although the ride was a bit jarring. 

couldn't have been said better.. yeah my first jetta i bought had some neuspeed lowering springs on the stock struts and lets just say that it bounced more than you could imagine and they all leaked horribly.
most people seem to say that a cupkit rides alot nicer than coilovers but i havent had the pleasure to take a ride in a vdub with a nice cupkit on it... decision lies in your hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungNdubbin* »_My set took only 6 days to be shipped from the UK to Mississauga...and that's only because they spent two days being held in customs...and be prepared to pay about $60-70 in customs charges at your front door when they deliver them. -.-







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

6 days is pretty quick even though they were held at customs. 
Thanks for the info on the charges, i knew it was goin to be somethin like that, but it is still better to pay $450 in total then to pay $700+


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I had no charges at the door, but of course i am in the U.S.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
Nope, they are all the same.
JOM do NOT have a facility to make their own, they are simply rebadges of a generic coilover.
I'm not hating on it, just clarifying there is no differences between the makes. 


Everything is made in China, so this must be the same? show me proof other than the fact that there is a Chinese company that make "some type" of coilovers. i am not hating either, i just do not buy it from what this site is selling.


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_

FYI, I posted that link in the mk3 forums just to show that there are plenty of manufacturers in southeast Asia manufacturing "racing coilovers" for varoius cars. I don't necessarily believe BXPI themselves are making all these coilovers, but there were some people just couldn't believe these could be produced anywhere other than Germany.
Also, there are no bora shocks on that page. The one that looks similar might be an older BMW or Mercedes strut.

_Modified by Afazz at 10:25 AM 3-24-2009_

Sorry the Bora link was a shok absorber, not the coil overs. I doubt that all coilovers are made by one company in China name BXPI...
post the link to the thread you are refering to please. i am interested in reading it. thanks,


_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 12:59 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (megafr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megafr0* »_
You can't avoid potholes in Minnesota and I would not call 1.5" - 2" drop "extremely close to stock".
Putting stiffer lowering springs on factory shocks is a great way to blow your factory shocks/struts.

I'm not trying to argue with you guys, I appreciate the input and yes I am considering a cup kit. I had Koni Yellows and Progress 2" drop springs on my 03 Nissan Sentra and it handled fantastic although the ride was a bit jarring.
Again, Minnesota roads are horrible and I need something height adjustable for the winters and to resolve the occasional clearance issue. 

every state has crap roads. here is my old gli with hr race springs. sure the lip scraped on things. but thats what you get when you have a lip thats 2-3 inches deep.
















i bought these race springs when the car had 1000 miles. 66k later, the struts didnt blow.
dont believe the hype


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Pssst...passedyou)*

Here's the link I was talking about, it's for Raceland. Not really much good info in there.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4301671
I think it's cool that coilovers are offered at this price point, not everyone wants/needs/affords decent suspension and this might be a good option. I just hate when they're advertised as "made in Germany" or "Made in the same factory as [reputable company]" when it's a blatant lie.


----------



## megafr0 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
every state has crap roads. here is my old gli with hr race springs. sure the lip scraped on things. but thats what you get when you have a lip thats 2-3 inches deep.
i bought these race springs when the car had 1000 miles. 66k later, the struts didnt blow.
dont believe the hype

This is good information and thanks for the input. I'd still like to be able to dial the coil overs up during the winter months to make the valence a "little bit" less of a snow plow. 
Also, you said you put your springs on at 10k. My 2003 GLI already has 55k miles on them (of which I have put about 10k on). It's likely the car has seen multiple salty Minnesota winters and I've previously had to replace suspensions on other cars with around that many miles on them after going through 3-4 Minnesota winters.
I think the bottom line is this. What possible advantage could springs or a cup kit offer me over getting this setup when it costs about $330, and I can raise or lower the suspension when I need to?


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

On the Veedudmachine website I just want to make sure I order the right one for my 1997 jetta gls can someone let me know which to order exactly Thakyou


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

On veedubmachine is it the one for the mk3 golf etc etc Please let me know there only one left


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

i installed my jom coilovers today from goingfast.com took 3 days toget them if i can email someone some pics i'll show u the drop as far as the ride its GREAT so far lil bounce but no bang so far so good


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (sickazzgolf97)*

Hey my e-mail is [email protected] I would like some pics what kind of car do u have and which kit did you buy. I confused on the euopean specs I have 1997 2.0 jetta 8v


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

i bought the 500 shipped fror my 97 golf the blue 1 piece coilover setup


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

euro59 email sent please post pics on here for me dont knock my car i just bought it 3 weeks ago its in progress


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sickazzgolf97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickazzgolf97* »_i bought the 500 shipped fror my 97 golf the blue 1 piece coilover setup

From who and what brand? the JOM are not that expensive...


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

i got them from goingfast.com and there the blue 1 piece coilovers for a my 97 golf i sent euro59 pics waiting for him to post them


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

when the pics get posted just to let everyone know i have 25-30 threads left in the front and about half in the back so it can still go lower but i like it how it is for now until the summer wheels go on and i can adjust it to them and they ride pretty damn good for 500.00 coilovers


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (euro59)*

Ok I got the pics but I am in a real hurry right know I will post them later sorry . I know you bought the blue ones but which ones. The ones for the mk3 golf just want to know which ones exactly￼￼ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Will the ones from golf mk3 etc etc wrk on my 1997 jetta from veedubmachine website


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (euro59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Will the ones from golf mk3 etc etc wrk on my 1997 jetta from veedubmachine website

Here you go:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-GOLF-...l1262


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g309/zeddirte/710meet098.jpg[/img]



That is about everything i want my Jetta to be....i have many parts, just not a lot on it yet!!!


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

hey guys, i am thinking of ordering JOM from uk(veedubmachine) for my mk4 gti vr6 24v. Is it ok with it? I heard vr6 is heavier than 1.8t's they might have some problem on rear. Is that true? any input will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*

Here's mine...most of the way down...running 5mm spacers up front...so the wheels dont rub the coils.


































_Modified by YoungNdubbin at 9:24 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglolf4* »_hey guys, i am thinking of ordering JOM from uk(veedubmachine) for my mk4 gti vr6 24v. Is it ok with it? I heard vr6 is heavier than 1.8t's they might have some problem on rear. Is that true? any input will be appreciated. Thanks

mine are on a VR, my beloved rado, and they ride just fine...
i have 18 threads up front and about 8 in the rear... once summer hits and the road swelling goes down i think i might go lower... if i'm still driving/have the car


----------



## megafr0 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*

Hows your ride on the MK IV?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (megafr0)*

Mine rides a lot better than I thought it was going to...if you are ona budget I highly suggest them


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

yeah i was impressed with how it rides, too. i scrape bumper sometimes, but they havent bottomed out yet... bumpstops not cut. nice firm ride in my opinion, not too bouncy


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

im in love with these jom's very impreesed with these at a budget price


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Ordered mine on the 19th, haven't really heard anything yet though.
And for some reason the payment still hasn't came out yet?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

Stay on top of them, it took me 5 weeks to get mine. If you stay on top of they they will work to get them to you quicker.


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ordered mine today hope to get them soon Thanks for all your reviews and help. I will let you guys know what I think when I get them on. Where can I get the tool to take off the stock struts I heard you need some kind of tool to remove the struts Thanks again


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (megafr0)*

I am very please with the ride for the price...I have been in mkiv's with more "expensive" coilovers...and personally I think these ride smoother...not too bouncy.


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

and I love the fact that they only took 6 business days to ship...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungNdubbin* »_Here's mine...most of the way down...running 5mm spacers up front...so the wheels dont rub the coils.









[I]Modified by YoungNdubbin at 9:24 PM 3-24-2009[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

DId you keep the swaybar in the front? Thanks!


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah. I didn't have to change anything...yet...seems to be fine...
May look into purchasing an aftermarket sway bar later on.


----------



## YoungNdubbin (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh and if anyone needs a good install shop..
Mine were thrown on for $90 in Oakville On...
PM me for the address and #
I'll hook it up


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (YoungNdubbin)*

i'm trying to order a Mk3 set today for my B4, and when I get to Checkout, it won't show the shipping costs. 
"Shipping Method:
Zone Rates (The shipping rate cannot be determined at this time)"
Has this happened to anyone else? Do I go ahead and and submit anyway?
also, what is the difference between these two? The only difference I see is price. 
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=213
and
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=371


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

They look the saem in all respects in the info..not sure why there is two listings. Yes, that is the same company i believe. maybe on Ebay make sure you have chosen a shipping method if it offers a couple and make sure that you have the correct ZIP. maybe he didn't input the wieght of the package into the listing, that might stop it from calculating too.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_They look the saem in all respects in the info..not sure why there is two listings. Yes, that is the same company i believe. maybe on Ebay make sure you have chosen a shipping method if it offers a couple and make sure that you have the correct ZIP. maybe he didn't input the wieght of the package into the listing, that might stop it from calculating too.

they're quite a bit more expensive in the auction. ÖÿÜ¥ùƒ₧ôöìÄÄæÆ₧áíóúñÑªº¿⌐¬½¼¡«» ░ ▒ ↕│↕‼◄åçâëï (can't find the dâmñ POUNDS sign) £! there it is!
anyway, it's £179.99 plus £49.99 in the auction.








i emailed them with the shipping quote request. hopefully they'll get back to me today. 


_Modified by KelOne333 at 9:04 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's more in the auction because the price includes the VAT (Value Added Tax) Europeans have to pay.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

I got mine on ebay for my MK4, and he said the prices work out to about the same - like within 5 dollars- whether you get it from their store or Ebay UK... thought I'd let those of you know who are trying to decide which way to go.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (es_shoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *es_shoes* »_I got mine on ebay for my MK4, and he said the prices work out to about the same - like within 5 dollars- whether you get it from their store or Ebay UK... thought I'd let those of you know who are trying to decide which way to go.

i emailed the guy as well. he posted the prices up and whether through the auction or the website direct the prices worked out less then $5 different as well.


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

euro59 can u please post my pics on here of my golf


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

I called veedubmachine to check whether they have my application in stock, however, they said they will have it in approx. 2 wks from now. Thats too bad. BTW, mk4 application I was talking about.


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

/Users/joeandrade/Desktop/HPIM0865.JPG/Users/joeandrade/Desktop/HPIM0866.JPG


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry sickazz97golf cant put them I am new to this and have a mac computer cant figure it out sorry
If some one can explain how to do it to me I will put them up


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

host them on photobucket.com then post them, or email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

rabriolet u got mail please post them pics up i've only had this golf for a couple weeks so take it easy on me


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (sickazzgolf97)*

I jsut received my set of JOM cils in themail today. Funny thing is I didnt look up any reviews , my boy (.yuk.) on here has a cabby and he found them and was like yea they are straight he paid 336 shipped from veedubmachine and I ordered mine on the 19th of march and had a mail pick up card from usps on monday. I went for a ride in his cabby and it rode really nice and it was low as sh!t. he has pictures of his car on here jsut search his name. 
I paid 306 shipped and if you search lesbray on ebay it comes right up
I will be installing my setup tomorrow or Saturday morning


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_I ordered mine on the 19th of march and had a mail pick up card from usps on monday. 

dammit I ordered mine that day as well, still haven't received them


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hollagraphik* »_
dammit I ordered mine that day as well, still haven't received them









Who did you order them through? And have your funds cleared


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

well i just ordered my JOM set from the ebay page.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_
Who did you order them through? And have your funds cleared

I ordered it straight through the ebay store.
And I placed the order and approved the payment all on the same day. The 19th. Not sure why it would've taken this long.


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

ordered mine last friday received them today hoping to install tonite


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TwAg)*

Ordered mine last saturday, got them yesterday (veedubmachine on ebay) awesome seller...got them real quick from the UK. Started install last night, broke a bolt and finished up today...pics from cut springs to coils...so far they drive ok (i have 12 threads left in the front) I'll get back with more reviews after some driving. On to the pics:


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (ryansux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TwAg* »_ordered mine last friday received them today hoping to install tonite 


_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_Ordered mine last saturday, got them yesterday (veedubmachine on ebay) awesome seller...got them real quick from the UK. 


Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## AndyMk1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (ryansux)*

Another pic with it shined up, got about 1 3/4" before it's turned all the way down, but this is a good daily driving height, still gotta align it


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (AndyMk1)*

Bought mine friday night, they sent it out on monday, and i got it today








For all those that wanted to know, i paid 66Cdn for the customs charges.


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfyy98* »_Bought mine friday night, they sent it out on monday, and i got it today








For all those that wanted to know, i paid 66Cdn for the customs charges.

Hey,
thanks for letting us know about duty charges... good to know! $66 isn't bad at all......
I'm gonna order me a set as soon as I hear back from the Tax-man!


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (4door-turbo-golf)*

Put mine on my mk3 tonite and thougth the rears would be really low so I jacked the rears up and put them on dam it was high lol. So I did 4 inches in the front from the perch tht cups the knuckle and 3 inches in the rear from the bottom of the threads. I will take pictures tomorrow and post them. I drove the car abtou 30 miles home from VOLKSTECH in Burlington NJ and they seemed nice. the ride is a little soft but I like it for the money well worth it. 
I was going to buy jsut new shocks and struts for the car since its only my daily but dam they woudl have been like 200 bucks so why not another hundred and have coils. 
WIN WIN situation


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

here you go sickazzgolf97


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (ryansux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_pics from cut springs to coils...so far they drive ok (i have 12 threads left in the front) I'll get back with more reviews after some driving. On to the pics:


confused how you can say they only ride 'ok' coming from cut springs to these... do they really not ride that well? or should have have said, that they ride pretty good?


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (ryansux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_










Wow....


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
confused how you can say they only ride 'ok' coming from cut springs to these... do they really not ride that well? or should have have said, that they ride pretty good?

They're lower and ride better than cut springs. I'm probably going to raise them to 20 or 25 threads today to avoid killing my skull (pretty stiff and i live amongst many pot holes) I've only had H&R cup kits in the past on my mk2's and they were better for dailying than these jom's, but they also weren't even close to as low. I also need to put some spacers on the front because i'm having some coil rub. I have to have positive camber to avoid rub. 
I've had 2 other cabby's one other with cut springs. This suspension is better than the alternative, and is super cheap. If you want to go low and don't have the bucks for a better set of coils, go for it. They're worth it. If you want a better ride and no adjustability go with an h&r cup kit. IMHO


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ryansux)*

anything rides better than cut springs,
IMO you have to let the springs set in before you can even make a statement on how they ride give it 2-4 weeks for them to set in, as in these are brand new springs they're going to be stiff the day after you install them... i dont know how long ive had mine on but i can tell my rides gotten hella better, plus the fact that the ground is starting to thaw out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif helps.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (megafr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megafr0* »_I'm considering buying these for my MKIV 03 GLI. I need ride quality somewhat near stock, would like the vehicle lower, and would like increased performance in the handling department.
If I ran these I would NOT slam the car, I would not remove my perches, cut my bump stops or remove my stabilizer and I WOULD install new oem strut bushings and bearings during the install.
Would this setup be a good fit for me? Minnesota has HORRIBLE roads with tons of potholes, I would likely drop the car 1.5 - 2 inches and the my vehicle currently sits on the factory 17" Monty Carlo/Santa Monica 17" wheels with no spacers (I plan to run 10mm fronts and 15mm rears later)

_Modified by megafr0 at 9:33 AM 3-24-2009_


i agree with every one else so far. i dont think you will be happy purchasing these. 
i think a decent cup kit would be better if you want close to stock ride quality.
or you could just not lower it and keep your ride quality.
oooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
you could move to florida and have nice roads
or 
air ride


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_

i agree with every one else so far. i dont think you will be happy purchasing these. 
i think a decent cup kit would be better if you want close to stock ride quality.
or you could just not lower it and keep your ride quality.
oooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
you could *move to florida and have nice roads*
or 
air ride


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Got mine today I bought them on 3/26/09 and got the on 3/28/09 I going to start to put them on today. I will let you know how it feels soon


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_I jsut received my set of JOM cils in themail today. Funny thing is I didnt look up any reviews , my boy (.yuk.) on here has a cabby and he found them and was like yea they are straight he paid 336 shipped from veedubmachine and I ordered mine on the 19th of march and had a mail pick up card from usps on monday. I went for a ride in his cabby and it rode really nice and it was low as sh!t. he has pictures of his car on here jsut search his name. 
I paid 306 shipped and if you search lesbray on ebay it comes right up
I will be installing my setup tomorrow or Saturday morning
"0 matches found for: lesbray" ...i searched, all i could find was the goingfast ones for 549 plus 49 for shipping







were they vmaxx or jom?


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:33 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

if you are looking for the JOMs for like $300 its on the uk ebay not the us


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_"0 matches found for: lesbray" ...i searched, all i could find was the goingfast ones for 549 plus 49 for shipping







were they vmaxx or jom?

_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:33 PM 3-28-2009_

http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-GOLF-MK...l1177
here ya go buddy. The link to the ones i bought. Doesn't say jom on the listing but they are.


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

I must say I have had other sets of coils and cup kits consisting of h&r /bilstien kits weitec eibach neuspeed jamex and a few others and these JOM;s ride jsut as good and after onyl 75 miles on them they are settling sweet. I like them Definitely a good buy


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (ryansux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_
http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-GOLF-MK...l1177
here ya go buddy. The link to the ones i bought. Doesn't say jom on the listing but they are. 
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...just bought some of the mk2 ones!


----------



## Dub_GTi (Mar 10, 2007)

Gotta love this thread. Helped me to make my decision. JOM here I come. Waiting for the funds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Dub_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_I must say I have had other sets of coils and cup kits consisting of h&r /bilstien kits weitec eibach neuspeed jamex and a few others and these JOM;s ride jsut as good and after onyl 75 miles on them they are settling sweet. I like them Definitely a good buy

wait until you have a couple hundred miles on them and they've been on the car for 2+ weeks the springs really settle nice and give more! hell i havent even cut my bump stops at all

_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_GTi* »_Gotta love this thread. Helped me to make my decision. JOM here I come. Waiting for the funds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh yeah... glad i could help (along with every1 else wooohooo)


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
wait until you have a couple hundred miles on them and they've been on the car for 2+ weeks the springs really settle nice and give more! hell i havent even cut my bump stops at all

Oh yeah... glad i could help (along with every1 else wooohooo)


I am starting to get the feeling that D3hd3nd IS lesray in the UK, HAHAHA j/k still waiting to get mine on, i hate waiting!!!


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey everyone got my set from veedubmachine today it only took 4 days paid 333.00. Put them on today just cut the bump stop a little bit and left in the helper springs. I have 30 threads up front an 40 threads in the rear. The front is real nice just 1/2 inch above the tire(205/40/16) does not rub at all. As for the back it is a little to low for my taste so I will raise it up about a half a inch. Right know with 40 threads in the rear it tucks about a .25 of a inch. I want it just like the front about a 1/2 a inch above the tire. I have to say I have came from alot of old school bugs and a couple of mini trucks that were bagged and a mk2 with Koni yellows with neuspeed racing springs. To the people who say it is bouncy it not at all it is very smooth at the height I have it at right know. It is a very tight suspension but don't get me wrong it's not a track or special suspension, It does it job for the bucks if you looking to get your car low and have decent ride that is a little stiffer then buy JOM, you cant go wrong. When buying any aftermarket suspension the point is to get a stiffer ride so it handles better and not to be as loose as the stock one Thanks D3hd3nd for setting up this thread I was looking at these for along time and this thread really helped me along with everyone who gave a review thanks again. I am really looking to start a VW Caddy I have 16v just waiting for that diesel caddy.


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

seems like they dont have mk4 jom coilover from ebay.uk anymore...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_

I am starting to get the feeling that D3hd3nd IS lesray in the UK, HAHAHA j/k still waiting to get mine on, i hate waiting!!!









i wish... then i couldve just "misplaced" a set and happen to have them end up on my car









_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Thanks D3hd3nd for setting up this thread I was looking at these for along time and this thread really helped me along with everyone who gave a review thanks again. I am really looking to start a VW Caddy I have 16v just waiting for that diesel caddy.

No problem, and great write up!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you continuously enjoy the coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know i am


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwglolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglolf4* »_seems like they dont have mk4 jom coilover from ebay.uk anymore...

I think the listing just ran out. look again in a day or so. they will post them up again i bet.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

can you or others tell me about your driving experience on these coils..im also on a budget..i hate it..im not sure to go with springs and shocks or a coil like these or Vmaxx or FK.. i need help i hate to say..ive spent 900+ posts in the 1.8T forum LOL and now i feel stupid askin for advice on the suspension haha.. 
What else do i need to do when doinf suspension..some one told me bushing s ect can you tell me what i need to replace?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (stevec1.8t)*

i have over 2000 miles on mine and they ride fine.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (euro59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Hey everyone got my set from veedubmachine today it only took 4 days paid 333.00. Put them on today just cut the bump stop a little bit and left in the helper springs. I have 30 threads up front an 40 threads in the rear. The front is real nice just 1/2 inch above the tire(205/40/16) does not rub at all. As for the back it is a little to low for my taste so I will raise it up about a half a inch. Right know with 40 threads in the rear it tucks about a .25 of a inch. I want it just like the front about a 1/2 a inch above the tire. I have to say I have came from alot of old school bugs and a couple of mini trucks that were bagged and a mk2 with Koni yellows with neuspeed racing springs. To the people who say it is bouncy it not at all it is very smooth at the height I have it at right know. It is a very tight suspension but don't get me wrong it's not a track or special suspension, It does it job for the bucks if you looking to get your car low and have decent ride that is a little stiffer then buy JOM, you cant go wrong. When buying any aftermarket suspension the point is to get a stiffer ride so it handles better and not to be as loose as the stock one Thanks D3hd3nd for setting up this thread I was looking at these for along time and this thread really helped me along with everyone who gave a review thanks again. I am really looking to start a VW Caddy I have 16v just waiting for that diesel caddy.
cool good to know since i just ordered mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...how about some more pics?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_can you or others tell me about your driving experience on these coils..im also on a budget..i hate it..im not sure to go with springs and shocks or a coil like these or Vmaxx or FK.. i need help i hate to say..ive spent 900+ posts in the 1.8T forum LOL and now i feel stupid askin for advice on the suspension haha.. 
What else do i need to do when doinf suspension..some one told me bushing s ect can you tell me what i need to replace?

that's pretty blunt.....
Dont go with Vmaxx's, i drove Vmaxx's and JOM's back to back (just about the same ride height, my car and a buddys car) and my JOM's definetally rode much nicer.
As for FK's (i assume streetlines) i've only heard bad about these, very bouncy, dont go as low as wanted, and they blow out (all i've heard not experienced).
Buy yourself 4 corners of bumpstops and you can do your control arm bushings while your at it (heard its a pain unless you have a hydraulic press).
cupkits i'm not that knowledgeable/experienced on; obvious downside would be if your going to stance they dont go low and they are only one ride height, i guess they handle better, ect. 
Its all in what you want.... maybe a more descriptive post on what your looking for/needs/wants/expectations/price range?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

theres a guy right now who has H&R coils used with abotu 15k on them he wants 700$ shipped.. im weary on buying these even though brand new there 1300..u just dont know how they ride since some one could have beat the sh!t out of them..
i WANT a suspension that is BETTER then my OE sport, I WANTa suspension that will handle better while looking good @ the same time.. i dont intend on slamming the car.im thinkin 1.5 all around drop plus my 18s will be sufficient for me..
i EXPECT a good suspension ..no one wants their money to go to a waste..i hate the term "get what you pay for" because its always negative..wish for once i could take a short cut and drop less$ and still get a quality part ..SOUNDS IMPOSSIBLE I KNOW..
price range under 650$


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_theres a guy right now who has H&R coils used with abotu 15k on them he wants 700$ shipped.. im weary on buying these even though brand new there 1300..u just dont know how they ride since some one could have beat the sh!t out of them..
i WANT a suspension that is BETTER then my OE sport, I WANTa suspension that will handle better while looking good @ the same time.. i dont intend on slamming the car.im thinkin 1.5 all around drop plus my 18s will be sufficient for me..
i EXPECT a good suspension ..no one wants their money to go to a waste..i hate the term "get what you pay for" because its always negative..wish for once i could take a short cut and drop less$ and still get a quality part ..SOUNDS IMPOSSIBLE I KNOW..
price range under 650$

I bought the JOMS, but if you have the menas these should be good too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4318076
i say buy the JOMS and sell them if you do not like them. you are getting them for 330ish so you are not out much and unless the buyer has read this thread most think they go for 500 so if you sell for exactly what you paid for them new as your used price you are out nothing. (no one start buying these and selling them for a profit as that is dishonest also known as Capitalisim...haha)


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_theres a guy right now who has H&R coils used with abotu 15k on them he wants 700$ shipped.. im weary on buying these even though brand new there 1300..u just dont know how they ride since some one could have beat the sh!t out of them..
i WANT a suspension that is BETTER then my OE sport, I WANTa suspension that will handle better while looking good @ the same time.. i dont intend on slamming the car.im thinkin 1.5 all around drop plus my 18s will be sufficient for me..
i EXPECT a good suspension ..no one wants their money to go to a waste..i hate the term "get what you pay for" because its always negative..wish for once i could take a short cut and drop less$ and still get a quality part ..SOUNDS IMPOSSIBLE I KNOW..
price range under 650$

ST is having a sale. 
http://www.shopatron.com/index/431.1.22641.0.0.0.0
from:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4135433


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
I bought the JOMS, but if you have the menas these should be good too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4318076
i say buy the JOMS and sell them if you do not like them. you are getting them for 330ish so you are not out much and unless the buyer has read this thread most think they go for 500 so if you sell for exactly what you paid for them new as your used price you are out nothing. (no one start buying these and selling them for a profit as that is dishonest also known as Capitalisim...haha)

If anyone were to come on here and try to sell sets of these coils they wouldnt be able to get 500 for them unless someone is an idiot. And that is what goingfast is trying to do because he is here in the us and is more then likely gettign them from lesbray in the UK. so in turn he is selling them and making 250 on every set he sells. I thought abotu it but I would have calledd lesbray and asked him to be a supplier for me and start it up legit. But its out the window with this thread lol 
Still a good buy and loving he suspension mroe and more evertime I drive my hoagie of a 8v haha


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vwbmx)*

anyone else see that performance cafe is now selling these for the MKIV for $499








strong profit margin


----------



## Clifford (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VW1.8Tsunami)*

I was about to order them from veedubmachine (lesray) but I don't see them on his pages anymore...I'm guessing he's out of stock? Lmk if anyone has encountered this problem, also throw up some more pics of an mk4!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Clifford)*

I have already posted quite a few on a mk4 a few pages back, but if you give me your email I can send you more

_Quote, originally posted by *Clifford* »_I was about to order them from veedubmachine (lesray) but I don't see them on his pages anymore...I'm guessing he's out of stock? Lmk if anyone has encountered this problem, also throw up some more pics of an mk4!


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Clifford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clifford* »_I was about to order them from veedubmachine (lesray) but I don't see them on his pages anymore...I'm guessing he's out of stock? Lmk if anyone has encountered this problem, also throw up some more pics of an mk4!

you mean these?
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Clifford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_
If anyone were to come on here and try to sell sets of these coils they wouldnt be able to get 500 for them unless someone is an idiot. And that is what goingfast is trying to do because he is here in the us and is more then likely gettign them from lesbray in the UK. so in turn he is selling them and making 250 on every set he sells. I thought abotu it but I would have calledd lesbray and asked him to be a supplier for me and start it up legit. But its out the window with this thread lol 

Actually Goingfast is a joke because they have their JOM coils on the ebay.co.uk site for about $199 euro, makes me wanna jack him in the face for f*cking the USA clientell over, i hope they dont go anywhere









_Quote, originally posted by *Clifford* »_I was about to order them from veedubmachine (lesray) but I don't see them on his pages anymore...I'm guessing he's out of stock? Lmk if anyone has encountered this problem, also throw up some more pics of an mk4!

They should post them back up, the auction runs out (or the supply does) and they usually start another one in a day or 2


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

will these work on my jetta http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-POLO-6N...l1262


----------



## VAPORdub (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*

Anyone know if the set for MKII Golfs work on a 16V Jetta?
My guess is they will, but not sure.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99WolfsburgJetta* »_will these work on my jetta http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-POLO-6N...l1262

MKIV NO
MKIII YES


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*

thanks hooty


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VAPORdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAPORdub* »_Anyone know if the set for MKII Golfs work on a 16V Jetta?
My guess is they will, but not sure.

Yep...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99WolfsburgJetta* »_will these work on my jetta http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-POLO-6N...l1262
no, i believe they are too short...


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

a little update::::
the coils have been on the car for a few weeks now. the longer they are on the car the better they ride. for anyone that wants to go low and save money i highly suggest them. of course they arnt going to ride as good as a high quality coilover, but they still ride damn good. im a firm believer of you get what you pay for, but there is a an exception to everything. if anyone is interrrested in these and have any questions feel free to ask me anytime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry if i have already posted these here


















_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 5:50 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2PointSlowww)*

2point 
Have you driven cars with higher quality coils to make comparisons?
I want something that is gonna handle great and get my wheels to sit flush with the fenders. 
I am leaning towards ST coilovers, but for $340 theses keep staring me in the face... 
I am thinking these along with a Shine RSB and refreshing the old suspension components one could have a pretty good ride...
How do these handle at speed 85mph+ ? 
Is changing lanes an easy task? Body roll? 
The bounciness... Is it bad at high speeds? 
Enough questions for now


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*

yes i have ridden in higher quality coilovers. they are not quite as comfy as they were, but arnt too harsh
you can see how i sit, so you shoudl have no problem getting them so sit flush with the fenders.
they handle fine at 85+mph. alot better than my stock and lowering springs.
lane changes are cake, and alot less body roll than stock. i mostly noticed a differance on on/off ramps.
the bouncyness all depends on the roads. normally they arnt bad, but this weekend i drove on a terrible road so they were bouncy, but that is expected on this road. they did ride better than i thought they would in this area.
hope this helps you out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldshewlzgli (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*

take it from me i have st's and turned on 5 other people to them, for the money there is no better, i actually took the time to call kw to verify that they are v1, and they said they were, i actually have kw v1 on mk4 vr, and a set of st's on mk2, they handle and ride identical.......hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (oldshewlzgli)*

Depending how I spend my money it could be:
JOM coils dumped, a RSB and a PC7424, for a complete spring detail;
or It will be ST coils from AMI, set at a ride height that will provide excellent handling, and a Shine RSB when i get more money


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (hootyburra)*

what all do you have to buy for the coilover install. i know you need new uppper strut mounts. anything else?


----------



## oldshewlzgli (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*

prettty much thats it, swap in some vr mounts and your good to go


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (oldshewlzgli)*

awesome cant wait to get the coils and get rid of this pesky wheel gap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*

yeah 2point hit the nail on the head with what he gave for info. 
i would like to point out that if you read/skim through some of the pages you'll find what you need for install (4 corners of strut mounts basically is all)


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

*31.03.2009 20:47	NEW YORK -PTT	Arrived in destination country*
31.03.2009 08:30	DESPATCH AREA AT COV	Despatched from hub
30.03.2009 23:28	DESPATCH AREA AT COV	Left origin country
30.03.2009 22:27	AUTOSCAN AREA AT COV	Arrived at outward Office of Exchange
30.03.2009 15:55	Plymouth Depot	On route to hub
30.03.2009 14:18	Plymouth Depot	Arrived at delivery depot
30.03.2009 14:18	Plymouth Depot	Collected from customer

ohhh they're so close! just 2 hours away. hopefully they'll be here today. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (KelOne333)*

sorry to burst your bubble man, but mine stayed in customs for a full day... i live in ne CT. Hope they come today for you, but i wouldnt count on it.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *es_shoes* »_sorry to burst your bubble man, but mine stayed in customs for a full day... i live in ne CT. Hope they come today for you, but i wouldnt count on it.

that's cool. i don't know when they'll be installed. so, i got some time.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*

Seems like these are taking over vortex....glad I got mine when I did.
MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (KelOne333)*

don't worry, it will be well worth the wait


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *es_shoes* »_don't worry, it will be well worth the wait









it was. about 20 minutes after you burst my bubble, the dog was downstairs barking at the fe-mail-lady parking out front. 
*Sox approves:*









now it's off to the VW dealer to get bolts n stuff.










_Modified by KelOne333 at 11:50 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (KelOne333)*

damn that was some fast shippping!!!!!!!
hahah look what i've done EVERYBODYS MAKING SPARKS NOW, Hitler on youtube would approve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

shipped monday from the UK...arrived Wednesday in CT, USA before noon. can't beat that!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (KelOne333)*

Link for the MKIV for 330? gotta go to chem


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_shipped monday from the UK...arrived Wednesday in CT, USA before noon. can't beat that!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mine shipped mon, they are now in NY waiting in customs... i wonder if they go ground or air from there to CA?


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

from people who have already put these on, how difficult of a job is it?


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*

Its cake. Jsut time consuming. also set your estimated height before before putting on the car. I have a mk3 gti 2.0 and I set it at 3inches from the bottom thread al the way around. Its low but not diggin concrete. At this height its drives great.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vwbmx)*

with a impact its easy and fast as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bolts up and fits snug so theres no problem with install at all.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_Its cake. Jsut time consuming. also set your estimated height before before putting on the car. I have a mk3 gti 2.0 and I set it at 3inches from the bottom thread al the way around. Its low but not diggin concrete. At this height its drives great.

it may be easy but its not cake.
if you dont have the right tools it can be damned near impossible on either a mk3 or mk4.
the guy who is asking hasa 99... so it could be either mk3 or mk4.
mk3 is a bit easier then a mk4 front end, since the mk4 passenger side can be a bitch requiring removal of the axle or the hub... but the mk4 rears are way easier then the mk3 rears because of the 2 piece shock/spring setup versus the 1 piece setup on the mk3.
to the guy asking if its a tough job or not. 
first if you arent handy with tools, i suggest getting a shop to do the install... the frustration isnt worth it unless you look at it as a learning experience. 
second, get a bentley manual and research the process as well as getting the proper tools to do the job. air is nice but not needed, but on the mk4 you NEED a strut spreader and on the mk3 you NEED the offset wrench... without these tools you can literally add an hour to the installs.
third... in the grand scheme this job is not really hard, if you follow the steps in the manual and have the proper tools... but saying its cake, is like comparing it to an oil change. even if you are REALLY, REALLY good its going to take you at least 2 hours. if you have never done a VW suspension install, which i assume you have not, then it will likely go closer to 3-4 hours... maybe more in the event of isht happening (rounding bolts, rust, tools breaking etc...)
edit:
with a 99 WE... i think it might be a mk3. the job is a lot easier on this car, but the rear upper strut mount is still a bitch without the right tools.


_Modified by dunhamjr at 1:29 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_

if you have never done a VW suspension install, which i assume you have not, then it will likely go closer to 3-4 hours... maybe more in the event of isht happening (rounding bolts, rust, tools breaking etc...)

Tell me about it







It took me ~7 hrs the first time I did mine. Rears took 30 minutes, front driver took 2hrs, front passenger FOREVER!!!!(4.5hrs)...the second time was A LOT faster though b/c we knew what we were doing.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_
Tell me about it







It took me ~7 hrs the first time I did mine. Rears took 30 minutes, front driver took 2hrs, front passenger FOREVER!!!!(4.5hrs)...the second time was A LOT faster though b/c we knew what we were doing.

yep the passenger side always takes the longest because you either have to detach the axle at the CV or at the hub, when removing the stock height suspension... unless you get all crazy with spring clamps and such.


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
yep the passenger side always takes the longest because you either have to detach the axle at the CV or at the hub, when removing the stock height suspension... unless you get all crazy with spring clamps and such.

ARe you guys taking the strut mount nuts off before removing the strut assembly? To allow the spring to expand. This could be the reason why its taking so long to get it out of the car. It took me 2 hours to do the complete job and I had my rears way high so it was a b!tch to bring them down 3 inches. Otherwise it would have taken me abotu an hour and a half. 
all you have to do is jack the car up take the wheel off take off the top strut mount nut 22mm (this is the only one you can see on the strut towers) then take off the two bolts that go through the knuckle 18 or 19 mm nut and bolts. Then take out the strut assembly. Next use a spring compressor and compress the springs and take off the nut on top of the struts that hold the assembly together. Thsi is only if you are reusing your strut bearings. If not skip that step. Assembly the new suspension and put it in, in reverse of removal. the rear shock assembly is similiar but its all 17mm nuts and bolts. two nuts on top and one bolt on the bottom. 
First timer I wodl say 4 hrs tps. 
Sorry my typing sucks


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vwbmx)*

yes my jetta is a mk3. my dad has an impact set and will be helping me. he has been working on cars his whole life so im thinking it shouldnt be too bad. 


_Modified by 99WolfsburgJetta at 2:16 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (vwbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbmx* »_
ARe you guys taking the strut mount nuts off before removing the strut assembly? To allow the spring to expand. This could be the reason why its taking so long to get it out of the car. It took me 2 hours to do the complete job and I had my rears way high so it was a b!tch to bring them down 3 inches. Otherwise it would have taken me abotu an hour and a half. 
all you have to do is jack the car up take the wheel off take off the top strut mount nut 22mm (this is the only one you can see on the strut towers) then take off the two bolts that go through the knuckle 18 or 19 mm nut and bolts. Then take out the strut assembly. Next use a spring compressor and compress the springs and take off the nut on top of the struts that hold the assembly together. Thsi is only if you are reusing your strut bearings. If not skip that step. Assembly the new suspension and put it in, in reverse of removal. the rear shock assembly is similiar but its all 17mm nuts and bolts. two nuts on top and one bolt on the bottom. 
First timer I wodl say 4 hrs tps. 
Sorry my typing sucks 

FYI, there is a BIG difference in the front suspension setup of a mk4 and a mk3. Mk3 is MUCH easier.
The problem with the Mk4 is that the stock suspension, especially on the passenger side, is taller then the space you have. And the mount sits down in a hole basically, so it has to be pulled up/suspension arm pulled down about 3 inches. There is not room for this, so you have to remove the spindle from the axle or you can disconnect the axle at the CV. This allows room to pull the strut out of the spindle hole.
On the mk4, it doesnt matter if the top nut is removed or not... BUT on both mk3 and mk4, I have found it easiest to leave the top strut nut in place till the lower connections are removed. That way you dont have to support the weight of the strut/spring assembly while trying to remove the lower connections.


_Modified by dunhamjr at 2:47 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*

nice man, im glad i was wrong. ps your dog looks badas$ hahah


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
FYI, there is a BIG difference in the front suspension setup of a mk4 and a mk3. Mk3 is MUCH easier.
The problem with the Mk4 is that the stock suspension, especially on the passenger side, is taller then the space you have. And the mount sits down in a hole basically, so it has to be pulled up/suspension arm pulled down about 3 inches. There is not room for this, so you have to remove the spindle from the axle or you can disconnect the axle at the CV. This allows room to pull the strut out of the spindle hole.
On the mk4, it doesnt matter if the top nut is removed or not... BUT on both mk3 and mk4, I have found it easiest to leave the top strut nut in place till the lower connections are removed. That way you dont have to support the weight of the strut/spring assembly while trying to remove the lower connections.

_Modified by dunhamjr at 2:47 PM 4-1-2009_

You are right abotu the mk4 suspension but I believe the mk4 set up is way easier to install then the mk3 set up. And if you dont have the seperator tool for the front knuckle you can use the 1/4 inch short entension and turn it 45 degrees and it will hold the knuckle open wide enough to get the strut out. Obviously after the 30mm axle nut is removed and or you can do the sway bar link.
I have done both suspensions before.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so are they sold out for now?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99WolfsburgJetta* »_yes my jetta is a mk3. my dad has an impact set and will be helping me. he has been working on cars his whole life so im thinking it shouldnt be too bad. 

_Modified by 99WolfsburgJetta at 2:16 PM 4-1-2009_

if you want to save yourself some time adjusting your ride height heres a few tips. before you install these, take them apart and cut the bump stops at least in half. i suggest cutting 3/4ths of them out. then wind the coils down so you have somewhere around 28-35 threads left on the bottom of the struts. this is a good point to start at because its pretty low and you can go up or down from there.i have 28 threads left on mine and can probably take them down another 5 threads til my fenders are resting on my tires. im running a 205-45-16 now but if i bought 195 45's i could probably take it down another 10 threads. if you still have stock wheels you can go much lower because you will most likely be tucking tire.


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (dangerous_dave)*

im running stock 14 inch wheels right now so i dont think tucking would be an issue. thanks for the tip


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (99WolfsburgJetta)*

It too me and sean a little over an hour to do mine....
No perches in the rear so that was cake, and the front didn't need to be adjusted much...and we rolled my fenders.
But im a tech and sean has done quite a few installs himself. Plus air tools make it a lot easier and when I installed my springs a few months back I put bearing grease on the shockbody, so it came out of the knuckle really easy.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_It too me and sean a little over an hour to do mine....
No perches in the rear so that was cake, and the front didn't need to be adjusted much...and we rolled my fenders.
But im a tech and sean has done quite a few installs himself. Plus air tools make it a lot easier and when I installed my springs a few months back I put bearing grease on the shockbody, so it came out of the knuckle really easy.

two experienced people and air makes a big difference. i have done a mk4 in just under 2.5 hrs by myself and no air... that was flying for me.


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

quick question
where's the best place to get the strut mounts?
I don't even have my car yet (it's being driven from NM next week) but I'd like to have everything ready for when the JOM kits are back in stock. It is a MK4 GLX
I think I've read every page of this JOM post over the past week (along with looking at wheels and bumpers and grills and whatever else) so forgive me for not wanting to go back through all the pages. All help is greatly appreciated. 
Do most people run skidplates too? i know they are "training wheels for lowered cars", but i don't mind if it's that big of an issue. I've lowered 5 of the 6 vehicles i've owned/own and i KNOW the routes i take include speedbumps and other situations where i've heard big metal parts scrape/clunk. sorry for getting so far off topic


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *es_shoes* »_nice man, im glad i was wrong. ps your dog looks badas$ hahah

i'll tell her you think so. though you wouldn't have thought that if you saw how afraid of the box she was.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (KelOne333)*

haha she just has to get a whiff then she's good


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (es_shoes)*

yes do a skidplate... i made my own (STILL NEED TO BEND THE BASTARD







) to save about $200, but i wish i wulda had it on to save me $120 and not having to look at my car on jack stands for 2 weeks.
Best place to get strut mounts would be anywhere... your going to save maybe 5-10bucks regardless where you look, ebay, dealer ect.
my install by myself along with rolling my fenders @the same time only took me 3 hrs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_mine shipped mon, they are now in NY waiting in customs... i wonder if they go ground or air from there to CA?
so does anyone know? ...it says theyre still waiting in customs in NY ??


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is a link to what mine looks like with 30 threads in the front an 35 in the rear on my 1997 ventohttp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww325/euro59/SNC00008.jpg


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (umop 3p!sdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *umop 3p!sdn* »_quick question
where's the best place to get the strut mounts?


MGM autohaus. 1/2 the price of the dealer. for 42 shipped i got both sides for the front and the nuts/busjings.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (umop 3p!sdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *umop 3p!sdn* »_
Do most people run skidplates too? i know they are "training wheels for lowered cars", but i don't mind if it's that big of an issue. I've lowered 5 of the 6 vehicles i've owned/own and i KNOW the routes i take include speedbumps and other situations where i've heard big metal parts scrape/clunk. sorry for getting so far off topic

most people do not run skidplates. most people see it as a $300 expense that they would rather not make...
then 4 oil pans later, they mention buying a skid plate















but seriously. i have had low cars for 10 yrs. i have only lost 1 oil pan, and that was because the city was doing road work, had left a 6" utility pot sticking 3 inches out of the ground and had not put up approriate signage that there was 'Raised Utilities' in the road work to avoid.
and i am serious that most people don't run skidplates. the low people know they are low and drive appropriately. many people are not low enough to need them.
a LOT of the people with skiplates i have seen purposely try to test their plates, some fail and end up with a broken oil pan anyways.


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

hey euro59, how bad do you scrape going over speed bumps at that height, cuz i think thats what i wanna do.


_Modified by 99WolfsburgJetta at 2:10 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

99wolfburgjetta I don't scrape at all,and it rides real smooth. I do scrape a little on a driveway that has a bad incline but thats only some times. It does not rub at all but I still have plans to roll the fenders and put on my front sway bar and strut bars saturday. Just had it alignment done and it rides like a dream. I like these alot for the money and what i wanted them to do lower the car and ride a little more stiff


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (euro59)*

that height looks perfect. good looking stance imo. exactly what i was going for, thanks for the info


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (euro59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Here is a link to what mine looks like with 30 threads in the front an 35 in the rear on my 1997 ventohttp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww325/euro59/SNC00008.jpg


here. just click the little yellow icon above the text area (looks like a mountain or something) and put your link in between the IMG codes.
and magic!









welcome to the 'tex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KelOne333 at 9:17 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

still none for mk4s on ebay or veedubmachine...


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tragik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tragik* »_still none for mk4s on ebay or veedubmachine...









http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142
the Mk3's said *1 UNIT(s) IN STOCK* for a couple of weeks before i bought mine and there were definitely a few sold in that time. Just email him (through the ebay store, not the site...otherwise it'll take a week for them to respond)


----------



## VAPORdub (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KelOne333)*

Looks like the MKII Jetta/Golf sets are gone too.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VAPORdub)*

i may be getting a free set of b&g coilovers tomorrow. if i mount them up i will repost my review of my jom set up with a real world comparison to the b&g's to prove that the jom coils ride nicer than everyone thinks. well, i guess that only works if you feel comfortable taking my opinion as proof.


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

i see alot of people are still asking how to do this coilover install can someone please do a write up or some pictures of a full install....as far as my opinion on these joms i've had mine for about 2 weeks now and still in love with them my car is dumped on its nuts and still rides ok even in nj lil bouncy but always better then banging out....


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (sickazzgolf97)*

if people knew how to search properly they would find 20 diy's about installing coils, cup kits and springs. the information is out there already.


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't want to upset any "search nazi's" but there are 22 pages here of posts....
my question, are there any other low price places to look for these? I'm watching veedubmachine.co.uk and lesbray on ebay. are there any others? I'm looking for MK4 VR6. what is shipping roughly? I saw goingfast on ebay uk wants 239 or something for shipping!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (umop 3p!sdn)*

i dont know where else to get them for less than 449 other than the 2 we already know about. i would search around on european tuner sites or ebay.de


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

come on seriously if you dont know how to install coilovers WTF.
1/2" impact makes this ALOT faster and easier for those high mileage cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1. jack car up
2. jack stands (unless your daring







)
3. remove wheels
4. remove the two nuts and bolts on the bottom on the strut (for the front) and then remove the top strut nut
5. pull that bitch out and reverse for putting coilovers in
6. stick a ratchet/wrench into the opening to hold the nut and loosen the bolt out for the bottom (for the rears)
7. remove the top strut nuts (2)
8. reverse for install
REMEMBER TO TRANSFER OVER THE BRACKET THAT HOLDS THE BRAKE LINES! SET THE COILS TO WHAT YOU THINK YOU WILL WANT AND REMEMBER TO REPLACE THEM STRUT MOUNTS(start at around 30 threads, if your going to dump it about 10 in the rear and 20 in the front) 
yes its very blunt and obvious BUT SO IS COILOVER INSTALL
I'm still in love with these coilovers and would take these over paying for koni's anyday, i am a little lower then my buddy and he has umm 2-3 threads left and i have 17ish up front and around 8 in the rear


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

goingfast.com has JOM coils for mk1 to 4 idk how they ride


----------



## TommyZ (Apr 1, 2009)

sooo...i purchased the vmaxx for my '08 a3 and i'm having buyers remorse. i havent installed them yet as they wont get here until monday, but after seeing as many negative reviews as there are positive, i'm seriously reconsidering the purchase. i paid 700 shipped for the vmaxx and will probably take the coilovers straight to the post office monday and return them (with an RA number of course). I really want the wheels tucked but i do want good ride quality. i want it stiff but not bouncy, maybe something i could occasionally take to the track when the time comes but i'm realistically looking to spend about a grand, plus or minus a hundred bucks if its really worth it. i run the stock 17s on the car now and will be looking at buying some 19s soon. any ideas?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (TommyZ)*

if you want to take it to the track you need to buy coils that are dampening adjustable. like h&rs, b&g's, koni, high end fk's. i think returning them is a good idea. jom and v maxx are a good choice if you want to lower your car lower than a cup kit and dont mind skimping out on the full features that expensive coils get you.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (TommyZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyZ* »_sooo...i purchased the vmaxx for my '08 a3 and i'm having buyers remorse. i havent installed them yet as they wont get here until monday, but after seeing as many negative reviews as there are positive, i'm seriously reconsidering the purchase. i paid 700 shipped for the vmaxx and will probably take the coilovers straight to the post office monday and return them (with an RA number of course). I really want the wheels tucked but i do want good ride quality. i want it stiff but not bouncy, maybe something i could occasionally take to the track when the time comes but i'm realistically looking to spend about a grand, plus or minus a hundred bucks if its really worth it. i run the stock 17s on the car now and will be looking at buying some 19s soon. any ideas?

You have a brand new audi but bought the cheapest coils in the world (literally) for it? Pick up some b&g or koni's man.


----------



## TommyZ (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah, i was a bit rash in thinking i could get away with it but hindsight is always 20/20, right? i haven't opened the box much less received them. i'll return them once they get here and pick up something better, just eat the cost of shipping.
sooo...b&gs or koni's eh?


----------



## TommyZ (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (TommyZ)*

maybe these?
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...-5080
or...
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=264
i realize i'm a complete amateur at best when it comes to tuning cars so any help you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated. these kind of look like the price range i'm looking to spend, although if i must, i'll wait til next payday. also, should i buy any strut bars or anything else to put in at the time of installation? like i said, i'm a total noob at this.








so maybe this ksport coil kit here? http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


_Modified by TommyZ at 6:48 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (TommyZ)*

if you hava grand to blow on coils you can easily get your hands on some nice coils and definetally should... i mean why wouldnt you... oh and vmaxx's are the ****, as are FK streetlines... i love my JOM's.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (TommyZ)*

there have been good reviews on those coilovers too.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

Still want to see more pictures


----------



## needtobeast (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

i want to get coils for my 99 2.0 and before i do any engine work, i want to work on suspension. i rly dont mind prices from 700 to 1500, i want dampning all the good stuff. so i need advice, im new to this i dont want to make a mistake and have to shipem back!!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (needtobeast)*

my friend sold his car with his b&g's so no upgrade for me.


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

nvm lol


_Modified by wordddaded at 11:19 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## needtobeast (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: (needtobeast)*

anyone have any tips for me??? im pretty much a nube


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (needtobeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *needtobeast* »_anyone have any tips for me??? im pretty much a nube









tips for what? install?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

got mine today!!!! they were shipped on mon, and im in CA. they look good, just like in the pic ...it still feels too good to be true!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

well get that **** on the car and slam the bastard, snap some pics and get them on here with a review!
as far as 700-1500 coilovers... your in the wrong thread, people's opinions are going to vary on what they say to get, it's all about finding what fits your needs/tolerances/expetations
Koni's, B&G's, High line FK's, H&R's and alot more... just go to search and search for Coilovers in the Archived suspension forums, should be some good info,


----------



## 0vGTIw3 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

MKIV CONTENT:
Had an H&R cupkit on my MKIV JTI. ride was great. Bought a set of used VMAXX for it. dropped it as low as i could. running 17x8.5 215/40/17 and 17x9.5 225/45/17 et35 with 1" adapters in front 1.5" adapters in rear. ride sucked at first for the rears. cut the bump stops like they were trying to steal my wallet. the rear was not bouncy any more, and i no longer rubbed while i was poking and stretching.







i had a good inch to go on the threads so it COULD have gone lower, if i notched frame, and didnt poke. I murdered an oil pan one night, didnt raise the car after that either. Although that car now sits, and waits for an uncertain future, i just purchased another set of VMAXX coils for my 89 cabriolet because of the ride quality i had for my mkiv. Brand new this time from stratmosphere. Dangerous_dave is doing my wheel bearings on monday, hopefully my coils will be present at the same time to install also. 
VMAXX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a big 2 thumbs up for me.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*

well thank ya for your review 0vGTIw3


----------



## wzer 01 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Jeamanie Christmas. This is a long thread. I am looking to get some of these Joms; just doing more research on dampening vs non dampening. I am driving an Mk4 gti with neuspeed springs and oem style shocks/ struts......I really feel this thread has opened my eyes a little on price of Coilovers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by wzer 01 at 9:23 PM 4-4-2009_


_Modified by wzer 01 at 9:28 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (wzer 01)*

_*DAMPING!!!* _


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (wzer 01)*



wzer 01 said:


> Jeamanie Christmas. This is a long thread. I am looking to get some of these Joms; just doing more research on dampening vs non dampening. I am driving an Mk4 gti with neuspeed springs and oem style shocks/ struts......I really feel this thread has opened my eyes a little on price of Coilovers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> QUOTE]
> hehe i'm proud of how far my thread has come..
> it all basically comes down to your tolerance level and your budget.
> just skim through the pages and look for long reviews and read them.


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

installed mine this yesterday. pics to come soon. sittng at 25" to the fenders all the way around. ride is pretty good a lil bouncy but not bad at all. also get the spreader tool I had hell getting my old struts out.


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (1.8TwAg)*

installed yesterday
pics to come
mk3 content


----------



## wzer 01 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

lol, I was basicly reading through how to spell it correctly. Saw how you posted as "Damping" but got confused when on ECS tuning and it says dampening. I am sure I am missing something. All and all, gonna probably order tonight. Pics will be up afterwords. Good luck all with your experiences. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0vGTIw3 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TwAg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TwAg* »_installed mine this yesterday. pics to come soon. sittng at 25" to the fenders all the way around. ride is pretty good a lil bouncy but not bad at all. also get the spreader tool I had hell getting my old struts out.

ive never used a "spreader tool" on a mkiv suspension. lol im actually interested in what a spreader tool looks like. my buddies and i created a "spreader tool" with an allan on a ratchet, 6mm or 8mm i think. usually its a S.O.B. when you remove the origional suspension, but not aftermarket. ive done my fair share of removal and intalation of MKIV suspension. 
My old roommate had koni adjustable's on his MKIV i loved the ride in his car. actually his car gave me the urge to buy a MKIV. But he also had a 28mm rear sway, a smaller than stock front sway, upgraded motor and tranny mounts and bushings. on soft it was a nice ride, on stiff it was a race car. he spent far too much on them though. when I ironed out my vmaxx with the bump stops and height, i loved it ALMOST as much as his car on stiff. So any one thinking of VMAXX or JOM go for it.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0vGTIw3* »_
My old roommate had koni adjustable's on his MKIV i loved the ride in his car. actually his car gave me the urge to buy a MKIV. But he also had a 28mm rear sway, a smaller than stock front sway, upgraded motor and tranny mounts and bushings. on soft it was a nice ride, on stiff it was a race car. he spent far too much on them though. when I ironed out my vmaxx with the bump stops and height, i loved it ALMOST as much as his car on stiff. So any one thinking of VMAXX or JOM go for it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

before


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

after


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Stock:








Zerod out in the front, 14 left in the rear (i think):


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Stock:








16-18 up front, 4-9 in rear
















KEEP THIS CHAIN OF PICS GOING!!!!!!!!!!!! JOM'S or Vmaxx's only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (wzer 01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzer 01* »_lol, I was basicly reading through how to spell it correctly. Saw how you posted as "Damping" but got confused when on ECS tuning and it says dampening. I am sure I am missing something. All and all, gonna probably order tonight. Pics will be up afterwords. Good luck all with your experiences. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's so common that it might as well be the same word. same in motorcycle land where steering dampers are called dampeners. just something that's always gotten to me...when i know it shouldn't. 
to dampen something is to get it wet.


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Thank you, all four corners will be $63 shipped for me, as long as these are the only parts i need, right?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1129
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=935
i would love to do the heavy duty ones i saw in another post somewhere, however $90 each and hardly seem to be in stock anyhow.

*1.8TwAg* the wagon looks great! 


_Modified by umop 3p!sdn at 9:29 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*








My new rear strut tower bar I made from someone else design on another thread.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Stock:









nice harli! what number is it? my coils are going on my harli as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif btw shouldnt your hatch be chagall blue??


----------



## wzer 01 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

No worries, well understood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

its #80 and the car is 100% factory so its the correct color
i have thought about changing some things such as painting the front lip and rear valance part....possibly painting the wing also. we will see when the time comes. right now im to broke to even think of doing it










_Modified by rabriolet at 9:13 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

need some help guys. install coils sat. morning drove sat and sun no probs. go out to drive sun night and the car is making a weird noise. jacked the car up check everything out , everything looks okay. turn the wheels by hand and makes the same noise, sounds like it is coming from where the axle meets the tranny. could i have pulled the axle out of alignment? or ne ideas of what might be goin on


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

oh yea only makes the noise driving forward


----------



## jagerbombvr6 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

DONT BUY CHEAP COILS!!! they will ride like crapo and bounce like crazy. i learned my lesson with those bull crap supersport coils which were garbage.. just go with pss9's i did and you wont regret it. i got mine for 975 brand new cant beat that


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (jagerbombvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jagerbombvr6* »_DONT BUY CHEAP COILS!!! they will ride like crapo and bounce like crazy. i learned my lesson with those bull crap supersport coils which were garbage.. just go with pss9's i did and you wont regret it. i got mine for 975 brand new cant beat that

Oh, but i can beat that sir...


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (jagerbombvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jagerbombvr6* »_DONT BUY CHEAP COILS!!! they will ride like crapo and bounce like crazy. i learned my lesson with those bull crap supersport coils which were garbage.. just go with pss9's i did and you wont regret it. i got mine for 975 brand new cant beat that

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Seems like this thread is filled with people having a lot of positives towards the joms.


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Jester2893)*

will the springs need to be compressed to put the new strut bearings on?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

no. it will go straight on no problem. 
mine made a noise till i raised it, i think it was the axle rubbing the frame. I need to make sure though before i notch the frame for no reason haha


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

so is there any reason for me to even rent a compressor?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (99WolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99WolfsburgJetta* »_so is there any reason for me to even rent a compressor?

coils usually come pre assembled. and if you replace your strut tops and bearings with new ones there is no reason for you to take your old suspension apart. you only need to take off the top 22mm nut and the 2 18mm bolts and slide the old strut out. the old strut top and bearing will be stuck to the top of the strut. leave them there. just make sure you take the bracket for the brake line off the old strut and transfer it to the new coil.
always replace strut tops and bearings when replacing your suspension


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 10:16 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

people if you havent noticed this is a JOM thread not a Supersport thread... 
also the fact that everyone that has ordered these and has them on and is driving them has given good reviews/positive remarks, there hasnt been one person on here to go "THESE ARE **** I WISH I WOULDVE NEVER ORDRED THEM I FEEL LIKE A CHEAP DUMBASS" because that hasnt happened...
the only reason you might need a spring compressor would be to get the old struts/springs out i know i had a little trouble with the rears but i did the install without them and no you dont need one for the coils...
haha i'm still in love with the ride these coils put out, keeps getting better as the miles increase on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

awesome mine are gonna be here thursday or friday so me and my old man are getting them put in friday. CANT WAIT


----------



## wzer 01 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (99WolfsburgJetta)*

I can't wait to buy mine. I attempted to order 2 days ago but veedubmachine is out of stock for the MK4 Jom kit. Can't beat the price though. Where did you get your Jom Coilovers "99WolsburgJetta"? Thanks.


_Modified by wzer 01 at 7:37 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (wzer 01)*

i paid a little more and got them from performance-cafe.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (jagerbombvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jagerbombvr6* »_DONT BUY CHEAP COILS!!! they will ride like crapo and bounce like crazy. 
haha youre about the tenth person to say that on this thread! guess what... IT ISNT WORKING! its funny how everyone who has bought joms likes them and is happy, and everyone who blew thier money on expensive coils says this!!

















_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:44 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

yeah at first i thought these were not worth buying, but after reading everything about how much everyone likes them i figured i could trust that many people and just bought them


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_haha youre about the tenth person to say that on this thread! guess what... IT ISNT WORKING! its funny how everyone who has bought joms likes them and is happy, and everyone who blew thier money on expensive coils says this!!
















_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:44 AM 4-7-2009_

i liken this to how i used to go about buying (or suggesting) motorcycle upgrades. . . constantly i'd see people (a great majority of them, squids) want a full race exhaust system, $1200 suspension, track tires, etc etc, all for a bike that spends its entire life on the road. most of that time just going from parking lot to parking lot and showing off. 
a slip on exhaust is all i ever needed, because i like the sound. why would i spend $1000+ for a full system when i got the same sound from a slip on with a can that looks exactly the same? so i don't get the extra 3hp. big deal. 
same with these coils. i'm not going to race. not going to even go any faster than i would without them. if they do what they're supposed to do and look great in the process? then F paying over a G for race ready stuff. besides, it can't possibly bounce more than stock suspension with four blown struts.


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wzer 01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzer 01* »_I can't wait to buy mine. I attempted to order 2 days ago but veedubmachine is out of stock for the MK4 Jom kit. Can't beat the price though. Where did you get your Jom Coilovers "99WolsburgJetta"? Thanks.

_Modified by wzer 01 at 7:37 AM 4-7-2009_

Same here. I paid for them on the 23rd and still haven't seen hide nor hair of my coils. I emailed and requested a tracking number this morning and this is the response I received:

_Quote »_Hi,

We apologize with the delay in our reply, there has been problems with our stock delivery from Germany.
Unfortunately, there is a delay in our delivery so we could not get your item to you on time. We have been promised end of next week, so I think it is best to refund you all your monies.

We are very sorry for this inconvenience. We will send you a refund as soon as possible.

Regards,
Veedubmachine Limited

Still haven't received said refund either. It irritates me ever so slightly because 1. my money has been tied up for over 3 weeks now, and 2. until I pressed the issue, I got no input from veedubmachine limited. I'm considering ordering from performance cafe as soon as I get my refund. I can't be without a car for too much longer








This is disappointing though, I would have liked to give veedubmachine limited a better review, but at the present, I cannot


_Modified by lespaulman16 at 10:09 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (lespaulman16)*

I wonder if performance cafe bought up all the inventory and is now selling them w/ a huge profit margin...


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_I wonder if performance cafe bought up all the inventory and is now selling them w/ a huge profit margin...

I don't know, it's a possibility


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (lespaulman16)*

they very well could be. if they are at least we can still get them for very cheap even with the profit margin


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (99WolfsburgJetta)*

dang that sucks man, well atleast we havent heard many bad remarks about them... but **** does go wrong you know, when the supplier ****s up they **** up the seller and then in turn it comes around to the consumer and they get pissed... hope if works out for ya man.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

thanks to this thread alone they must have got a surge of orders from the US and were simply bought out of stock. i wouldn't be mad at'em. i'd be mad at myself for "researching" and taking my time ordering. looks like i ordered mine just in time.


----------



## InstrucT_0r (Dec 21, 2001)

all the way down in the front, 1 inch to go in the back. center axle barely 3 inches from ground and oil pan not much higher, Probably have to raise with roads here. They ride good for the $. already put 700 miles on them.


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

looks nice, but i can't seem to find a good deal on some mk4 ones, wehre you get yours?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*

are they sold out for all models? ...or just for mk4s??


----------



## wzer 01 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

From what I have noticed with Veedubmachine, it's the Mk4 models. I am willing to wait myself due to the total cost diff between them and other sites.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*

haha nice dropped beetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah wtf i should be asking for like commission on the orders veedubmachine is receiving


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

I just took the last set for my corrado.
On the checkout page it said the shipping couldn't be caculated yet, anyone have any idea how much ill be looking at shipping to CT? And how long i'm guna be waiting?


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone order any for the mk4 recently, cant seem to find any under 500.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Audioss18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audioss18* »_I just took the last set for my corrado.
On the checkout page it said the shipping couldn't be caculated yet, anyone have any idea how much ill be looking at shipping to CT? And how long i'm guna be waiting?

got mine for $327 shipped to CT. and it was here in two days. 
i ordered from the ebay site because i felt like i had more buyer protection between that and paypal. not to mention i emailed the website a couple of days before ordering from ebay and they didn't get back to me until 3 days AFTER i'd received the coils. "Sorry for the delay in our reply, the shipping cost to the US is £68.21.
This can be paid separately (send via [email protected]) after you
have purchased the item from our website."
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_
got mine for $327 shipped to CT. and it was here in two days. 
i ordered from the ebay site because i felt like i had more buyer protection between that and paypal. not to mention i emailed the website a couple of days before ordering from ebay and they didn't get back to me until 3 days AFTER i'd received the coils. "Sorry for the delay in our reply, the shipping cost to the US is £68.21.
This can be paid separately (send via [email protected]) after you
have purchased the item from our website."
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look here


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (lespaulman16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lespaulman16* »_
Look here



HOLY A** RAPED ON SHIPPING BATMAN! i paid 35 Pounds to Illinois! gofast wants 239!!! f that. plus my coils were 20 pounds cheaper!


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (lespaulman16)*

ANybody purchase these for their B3 Passat and actually buy the coilovers for the MKIII Jetta or GTi? I know they will work with the use of the original MKIII lower bolt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_

HOLY A** RAPED ON SHIPPING BATMAN! i paid 35 Pounds to Illinois! gofast wants 239!!! f that. plus my coils were 20 pounds cheaper!

Yea I just noticed that too.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed* »_ANybody purchase these for their B3 Passat and actually buy the coilovers for the MKIII Jetta or GTi? I know they will work with the use of the original MKIII lower bolt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i did for my B4. same difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ackinum6910 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

I ordered the mk3 jetta/golf coilovers from veedubmachine for my b4, I can't wait! The order was placed on Monday and I just received the tracking number today. I talked to a guy over the phone about the delay and he said they have been completely slammed with orders. So if you have doubts or questions, just give them a call


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ackinum6910* »_ ...I talked to a guy over the phone about the delay and he said they have been completely slammed with orders... 

due in no small part to this thread i'm sure.


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

I bought his last MKIII coilovers off of eBay. I'm on the east coast so hopefully they come quick. I will post my thouhgts and opinions when they get installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed* »_I bought his last MKIII coilovers off of eBay. I'm on the east coast so hopefully they come quick. I will post my thouhgts and opinions when they get installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mine are getting installed tomorrow morning. (knock wood) i'll be putting about 500-600 (likely more) miles on this weekend, ****ty city roads, highway, nice cape cod roads, a nice mix...so i'll have a good idea of how they perform... i'll post too. 
mine are a MkIII set going on a B4 (passat). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

i think i got mine at the right time


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*

finally found some time to take picures
here are my jom's with about 28 threads in the front, and 40 in the back


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

has anyone here w/ the joms had any clunking noises coming from the front of the car after install? 2 days after my install i started hearing this clunking noise when i drive forwrd not for sure what it is but she drove fine for two days


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8TwAg)*

Did you cut your sway bar out? If not then your axle might be hitting that....I had to cut mine out..now im hitting the frame, so I gotta notch that.


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TwAg* »_has anyone here w/ the joms had any clunking noises coming from the front of the car after install? 2 days after my install i started hearing this clunking noise when i drive forwrd not for sure what it is but she drove fine for two days


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

thats wierd cuz i dont hit my sway bar but i rub my axle.....and im sittin 19 left in the front 15-20 rear


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i think i pulled my passenger side axle out a lil bit. does any one know how to push it back in


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how would you have pulled it out?


_Modified by rabriolet at 1:28 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

is t possible for it to pull out a lil bit? i had a hell of a time getting the stock strut out and maybe i moved the axle to much.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i dont think you can pull it out just by yanking on it...i rotated my axles all over the place when i did mine on the golf and didnt have an issue. why do you think you pulled it out?


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

it looks like there is a gap between the end of the axle and the tranny and its a lil wet like oil on the tranny right under the axle


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TwAg)*

finally put them in. or should i say, help my friends put it in. 
went from this:








to this:








(still might wind it down a couple. we'll see. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so far i've put 90 miles on them in the past 3 hours. highway, nice roads, and roads that belong in iraq. rubbed twice slightly. all in all very very tight. make this big boat feel like a ... well...smaller boat. i'm VERY happy so far. 
putting another 200-300 miles on this weekend, i'll let you know next wednesday. 
oh, it's the MKIII kit on my B4.


----------



## ackinum6910 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

Did you cut the bump stops at all?


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ackinum6910* »_Did you cut the bump stops at all?

no. didn't go extreme low. as you can see.


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

got mine today and put them on tonight. thinkin im gonna bring the back up a little bit cuz im tucking about an inch of tire so i wanna balance it out with the front. ride is stiff and bouncy, buut what else would you expect with coilovers? so far im satisfied with how they turned out.
btw i will post some pics when i have some free time


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (99WolfsburgJetta)*

well over spring break me and a buddy are flying out to colorado then to seattle and are picking up his Corrado (if he likes it, because he will) and then ROAD TRIP BACK TO THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!! doing the seattle-colorado-back to wisconsin road trip baby.
and he's puttin JOM's on his rado most likely.


----------



## 0vGTIw3 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

installed my vmaxx last night on my 89 cabriolet. these were brand new from stratmosphere. LOVE them more than the ones that were on my MK4 JTI. i have 30 threads all around left to go need some new tires for my new wheels and it will be dropped lower. Crappy cell phone pic from this morning:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*

not a cabby fan here but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the drop and JOM's


----------



## 0vGTIw3 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

got it for "free" I had some C4 sawblades that i was trying to get rid of and someone had the cabby and wanted the wheels, straight trade, never been happier


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*

rob, its bad enough i had to look at that car for 11 hours yesterday. now you have to post a pic of it here?


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0vGTIw3* »_









Nice Cabby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (chirocco)*

here are the pics thati promised 
























lemme know what you guys think


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (0vGTIw3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0vGTIw3* »_installed my vmaxx last night on my 89 cabriolet. these were brand new from stratmosphere. LOVE them more than the ones that were on my MK4 JTI. i have 30 threads all around left to go need some new tires for my new wheels and it will be dropped lower. Crappy cell phone pic from this morning:









are those 2000-20003 A8 WInter wheels? sell them if so?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wanna guess they are corrado steelies..... but i could be wrong


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

those are 14" steelies with a stock center cap and no trim ring.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
are those 2000-20003 A8 WInter wheels? sell them if so?

lol, look a little small to be audi wheels.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

jetta looks steezy... springs settling in yet? 2 more days till im in seattle


----------



## 99WolfsburgJetta (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

ride is a little rough but the stance is great imo


----------



## 0vGTIw3 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

those are 14x6 4x100 stock steelies. deff. not A8 wheels. id be willing to sell em though.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

HAHA, yeah I must be seeing things...


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Howdy Cowboys, I read that entire thread again. (I had read it once like a month ago) Several times people say their car is "bouncy" Help me out here because I would figure the car should ride harsh, or rough, or even bone rattling. Does bouncy mean "bouncy" like my 2003 Jetta GL with stock suspension and 71K miles? My car bounces. My second Q is how are these bad boys at their most "touring" type setting? Long story short, it is suspension and brake time for me, and I don't want to spend 2 grand if 1 grand will do the same thing- yeah, I am gonna do both sway bars while I am in there plus drilled rotors all around. I want it lowered maybe 1-2", and tighter by about 50% or so, and adjustable just in case of future changes or for the next guy. For the whole suspension costing from 350-550 U.S.D.- that ain't not bad. Am I looking at something I should be looking at?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Installing mine on my MKIV wolfsburg friday. will post pics on the weekend i hope!


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

I just ordered those JOM coilovers off ebay last night. I obviously don't have them yet, but once I get them on I'll let you now if I'm satisfied or not. My stock suspension is shot as of now, so anything would be an improvement.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (gsprobe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsprobe* »_Howdy Cowboys, I read that entire thread again. (I had read it once like a month ago) Several times people say their car is "bouncy" Help me out here because I would figure the car should ride harsh, or rough, or even bone rattling. Does bouncy mean "bouncy" like my 2003 Jetta GL with stock suspension and 71K miles? My car bounces. My second Q is how are these bad boys at their most "touring" type setting? Long story short, it is suspension and brake time for me, and I don't want to spend 2 grand if 1 grand will do the same thing- yeah, I am gonna do both sway bars while I am in there plus drilled rotors all around. I want it lowered maybe 1-2", and tighter by about 50% or so, and adjustable just in case of future changes or for the next guy. For the whole suspension costing from 350-550 U.S.D.- that ain't not bad. Am I looking at something I should be looking at? 

pm sent.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

For the people who bought from GoingFast_Shop on ebay. MK4 JOM Coilovers for ($313.45)209GBP!! That part is awesome, but how about the shipping?! I assume to have them shipped to the U.S. you guys choose Worldwide shipping for $358.43(239GBP)!!!!??? $672 EFF THAT! Correct me if I'm wrong?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Golf-...l1262

performance cafe has them for ~$550 shipped. But even then ECS has FK kits for $550? Give me some input.










_Modified by ChaseSavesTheDay at 7:06 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

put nearly 700 miles on the JOM's the the past 5 days. tired now. when i wake up in the morning i'll give my review.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_put nearly 700 miles on the JOM's the the past 5 days. tired now. when i wake up in the morning i'll give my review. 

Teaser posts are as ghey as a wiffle ball helmet....


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_For the people who bought from GoingFast_Shop on ebay. MK4 JOM Coilovers for ($313.45)209GBP!! That part is awesome, but how about the shipping?! I assume to have them shipped to the U.S. you guys choose Worldwide shipping for $358.43(239GBP)!!!!??? $672 EFF THAT! Correct me if I'm wrong?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Golf-...l1262
performance cafe has them for ~$550 shipped. But even then ECS has FK kits for $550? Give me some input.










Veedubmachine..... http://stores.ebay.co.uk/veedubmachine


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

jUST OPENED MY BOX TO CHECK THEM OUT AND I AM SHORT A NUT!

i am not happy now. if i knew they were going to short me a nut i would have just bought konis....HAHAHA
sucks i only have one nut though....now i have to go buy one for 25 cents,
installing friday morn. pics up afterward.


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

mine should be getting here any day


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbed)*

veedubmachine is missing out on a serious amount of MK4 orders!
Just got my taxes, and was gonna order a set, but, they aren't due back in stock until 25-Apr-09...


----------



## wzer 01 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (4door-turbo-golf)*

yEA really. I have been watching the site like a Hawk and first they were supposed to be in on the 14th then today it says 25th







Really wanting to get these coilovers ASAP for the Price Veedubmachine has them for.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (wzer 01)*

I may have to look into getting a set of these


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (wzer 01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzer 01* »_yEA really. I have been watching the site like a Hawk and first they were supposed to be in on the 14th then today it says 25th







Really wanting to get these coilovers ASAP for the Price Veedubmachine has them for. 

HEY OHIO DUB!








Anyways, how much + shipping are the ones from Veedubmachine?
Performance-cafe.com has them in stock for $551 shipped..
I'm in limbo here, not sure where i should purchase them from


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

i would say veedubmachine if they have any in soon, my ebay uk purchase from them was real smooth, paid 330 usd shipped to CT


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

wow that is a good deal. i emailed veedubmachine, and he said look for them later this month. so i guess i'll wait a few weeks.


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

My coilovers are stuck in customs in New York right now...damn they're so close I cant wait.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_jUST OPENED MY BOX TO CHECK THEM OUT AND I AM SHORT A NUT!

i am not happy now. if i knew they were going to short me a nut i would have just bought konis....HAHAHA
sucks i only have one nut though....now i have to go buy one for 25 cents,
installing friday morn. pics up afterward.

I was short TWO nuts, but i just used the ones off the old suspension


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

also watching like a hawk. i kept refreshing the page all day on the 14th. Just got my 18x8 BBS RCs today, they are going on tomorrow and I'll just look dumb for 2 weeks i guess.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (umop 3p!sdn)*

i dropped the front down another 10 threads yesterday. the threads were not seized after riding on them all winter. so far, they are holding up rather nicely.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_i dropped the front down another 10 threads yesterday. the threads were not seized after riding on them all winter. so far, they are holding up rather nicely.

this is always a good thing to hear. so far for the price these seems like a good deal. other than a few people being shorted some hardware.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

AMI has ST's which are KW varient 1's in cheaper housings for $650, i'd spend the extra few hundred to get a really nice set of coils


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

I'm jumping on these next time veedubmachine has them..I regret not doing it last month


----------



## VAPORdub (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_AMI has ST's which are KW varient 1's in cheaper housings for $650, i'd spend the extra few hundred to get a really nice set of coils
















Made that choice this morning.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (VAPORdub)*

I don't feel like spending that much (call me cheap







) but I have koni yellows w/ a sport drop now. So I always have the option of going back.
I'm willing to drop a few hundred to try these out but not 650.


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (99WolfsburgJetta)*

For those who ordered their set from the UK, how long did customs hold them once they got into the states?


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audioss18)*

mine were held one full day then released to be sent to me.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Audioss18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audioss18* »_For those who ordered their set from the UK, how long did customs hold them once they got into the states?

mine were shipped from the UK on a monday and arrived at my door (western CT) before noon that wednesday.


----------



## purelyvdubz (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

Definitely getting a set once there is more!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Done. 
Pretty low, tucking the fronts slightly, but I need to let them settle to make final adjustments. 
First impression is a little floaty...? i was on the Wolfsburg "sport suspension" that was fairly tight and rebounded quick, these seem to be slightly more bounce to them but i JUST put them on so take that for what it is worth right now.
Pics when I can. 
For those that have a MKIV...make sure you get a strut nut tool AND bring a BIG sledgehammer! PLus bring some friends to do a lot of the hard parts for you like i did, which is awesome! 
Smart friends FTMFW!



_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 6:51 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

*MORE PICTURES*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

Mine just came in this morning, i'll try and get them on this week and get some pics.


----------



## needtobeast (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: (Audioss18)*

im pretty confused as to what kind of coils to get as well, im thinking maybe blisten pss9 coil kit, its about 1600 but i think its worth it.. what abut you guys??


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (needtobeast)*

if you have money to spend, go for it.
But considering the ride on the joms for 400 shipped, you cant go wrong


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*

i've been told that the pss9's dont go very low but obviously if your looking for a 1-2" drop and a variable ride stiffness and have the cash go for it... or save yourself some cash and just get konis?
i'm back from my washington-colorado-wisconsin x-country road trip and HOLY **** IT WAS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!
first time buying a car on site and then driving it 2500 miles hahaha, pics and ****/thread will be up soonish (it's my buddys car not mine).
oh and i still love my JOM's i've put 4,000 miles on them btw...


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfyy98* »_if you have money to spend, go for it.
But considering the ride on the joms for 400 shipped, you cant go wrong

I raised mine ten in the front and ten in the back and it's like a totally new car. EXCELLENT!!!!!!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ryansux)*

I have some work to do and i need bigger wheels, but here are some pics of the current drop off my phone. I am only half way doen in these pics....
























still need to tinker with them a bit to be able to review them properly.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
For those that have a MKIV... *make sure you get a strut nut tool * AND bring a BIG sledgehammer! Plus bring some friends to do a lot of the hard parts for you like i did, which is awesome! 


Can you talk a little more about this "tool"...?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_
Can you talk a little more about this "tool"...?

It is a 7 mm allen head and a Spark plug socket combined...sort of. add some vice grips to hold the socket and it will help tighten the top nuts. that and there is spreader tool that i did not get that i wished i had. they sell them At metalnerd.com that is where the sledge came in,,,


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

or you can use a chisel


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_or you can use a chisel 

an impact works pretty well too


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont understand the spark plug socket were does that come in. All the nuts on my jetta were 21mm.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (euro59)*

It worked on the top strut nut in the engine bay.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryansux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryansux* »_
an impact works pretty well too


i'm confused. could we get a picture of which bolt we're talking about? which do you need the "special" tool, or could i just use an impact?!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

depends how fast your impact is going and if you want to keep your strut bearings in one piece. i prefer to gently torque my bolts to spec if i can. impact woud "work" though.


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Impact works great for disassembly. Hand tools for putting it back together to avoid cracked bearing housings and loosened lower strut nuts.


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess my nuts on my 1997 were changed because I have never heard of a spark plug socket that was 21mm or 7/8 ths. Don' know where somebody got this theory. I worked on 2 jetta one golf and do not see how the sparkplug socket someone explain


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I bought these:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2590
then i used a spark plug socket from my old RX7 13/16 = 20.6375 mm (maybe even my 16mm...i have no idea right now i am at work!)and a pair of vice grips since the socket had hex grips on the end as most do and an allen key to make the shaft stationary and then i turned....i hope that clarifys for all who were interested. for more ways to cheat the system and build your own go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1624489







that was exhausting.


_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 6:04 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

if its not on your suspension why are you making a fuss about it?
for those with it they usually know how to deal with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ordered a nice test pipe for the SLC and it should be here THURSDAY!!!!!


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know who your talking to D3hd3nd about the suspension situation. If it was my ? well then you can kiss my A** because I am just trying to get it straight for people who have never done it before so when they read this and start going through the process they won't be in the garage taking apart everything and get stuck without the right tool or know how to use it. I have been here a 100 times on my old VWs were someone has gave a quick explanation and when you go to do it, it nothing like they say.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

someone take or find a piktor of this stupid thing. whatever it is.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_someone take or find a piktor of this stupid thing. whatever it is.

Here are a few kinds from 
Strut nut tool:








or
Specialty Slotted Strut Nut Sockets:








AND 
Strut spreader bit:








Hope those help.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

wow a little hostility there eh euro59. maybe take a chill pill and cool it considering nothing i said was mean or hostile in the first place. damn its a forum i understand that it's here for help ITS THE REASON I MADE THIS THREAD (if you didnt know). all i was saying was if its not on your **** then dont worry about it yeah? 
for those that want to know either 1 use/buy the tools in the post above ^^^^ orrrrrrrrrrr take a pic of what you want to know how to take off/repair and post it up with a question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

I made a fuss about it because there is always people out there saying how to do something and it may not be always right so I was just looking out for the people trying to do this project and show every aspect that not all the things you hear on this thread are correct for your car and what your trying to do because the spark plug thing did not wrk for me and I was stuck and had to go to the store and find the correct tool. So when you grow up and work on more cars you with figure this out. Not saying you don't understand the concept but what I am saying is I am just letting all the different situation that can happen in putting on this suspension.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (euro59)*

woah now, work on more cars? i've been doing body work since i was 12 and started messing with suspension and whathave you when i was 14, i have a good grasp on many cars.
and its nice of you to write a review on here that's nothing to do with the suspension at all and just keep going on a dead subject because i didnt say anything against you yet again.
like i said a post ago if you have a problem take a pic and ask your question you're basically guarunteed to get an answer.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome, thanks a lot for the pictures of the tools. I almost feel like i wasted a bit of your time as i oh so simply went to the MKIV FAQ/DIY and found this ( http://www.nclh.org/car/coilover_howto/ )!
Anyone else install on MKIV, if so pictures, opinions?



_Modified by ChaseSavesTheDay at 5:15 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I took a look at your Corrado for a body wrk guy looks real nice at least your trying with all that experience. Well I started working on my first 1961 ragtop bug when I was 14. Worked on many 4 cylinders because V8 s are a waste of time and money. I left 2 reviews on your JOM suspension which actually turn out real nice on my 97 jetta. When I reading this thread many people were talking about the tools to do the suspension change . Which the 2 jettas I did this suspension those methods did not wrk. So I was trying to clarify what tools to use. These are suspension ?'s in a suspension thread . have of thread is just people complaining about how long it takes to get to there house. More reviews would be nice


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (euro59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro59* »_Well I took a look at your Corrado for a body wrk guy looks real nice at least your trying with all that experience. Well I started working on my first 1961 ragtop bug when I was 14. Worked on many 4 cylinders because V8 s are a waste of time and money. I left 2 reviews on your JOM suspension which actually turn out real nice on my 97 jetta. When I reading this thread many people were talking about the tools to do the suspension change . Which the 2 jettas I did this suspension those methods did not wrk. So I was trying to clarify what tools to use. These are suspension ?'s in a suspension thread . have of thread is just people complaining about how long it takes to get to there house. More reviews would be nice

to clear this up you do not need the strut spreader tool for a mk3. only for mk4 and maybe mk5, i forget. 
the nut on the top of the strut is a 22mm and the 2 bolts for the bottom are 18mm. if you have an impact gun just zip off those 2 bolts and 1 nut and the strut will come out. i own the slotted strut nut tool but have never had to use it. if anyone wants to use it some time just paypal me 20 bucks for a deposit. i will ship it to you and when i get it back i will refund your money less the cost for shipping. i also have the strut spreader tool as well and would rent that out for a 50 dollar deposit for you mk4 guys. same deal applies. you return it to me and i give you your deposit back minus the cost of shipping.


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 6:04 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangerous_dave* »_
to clear this up you do not need the strut spreader tool for a mk3. only for mk4 and maybe mk5, i forget. 
the nut on the top of the strut is a 22mm and the 2 bolts for the bottom are 18mm. if you have an impact gun just zip off those 2 bolts and 1 nut and the strut will come out. i own the slotted strut nut tool but have never had to use it. if anyone wants to use it some time just paypal me 20 bucks for a deposit. i will ship it to you and when i get it back i will refund your money less the cost for shipping. i also have the strut spreader tool as well and would rent that out for a 50 dollar deposit for you mk4 guys. same deal applies. you return it to me and i give you your deposit back minus the cost of shipping.

_Modified by dangerous_dave at 6:04 PM 4-22-2009_

If you have an MK4 take this guy up on this!









































































































to you. i wish i new you had these when i did my suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

delayed again! now due back in stock may 02 at veedubmachine (also lesbray on ebay.co.uk). I'm embarrassed driving around on 18s and the stock springs. i didn't think it would take all summer to get these springs. I suppose i could pay $500+ for them.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (umop 3p!sdn)*

be patient. you're acting like an 18 year old.







i had to wait almost a month for mine from goingfast.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

I waited a while for mine...then once I ordered them they got shipped to North Africa, so I had to wait 5 more weeks....it was still worth the wait...on a ****tty note I sold my wheels so im on steeelies till im done with my new wheels


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Post some teaser pics of the new wheels perhaps


----------



## :dublife: (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

looks good and loww


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Ill just say its a non VW factory wheel. There are a few floating around, but not many. I will be changing everything about the wheel. As a factory wheel there is nothing really special about them, but once they are done they are going to be nuts if all goes as planned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Ummm....i just scraped at a speed lube...hahaha


----------



## purelyvdubz (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Looks like goingfast has some for Mk1s, MK2 and MK3 but his shipping calculator is jacked up. When I hit calculate for the US is shows £239.90 just for shipping alone and a buy it now of £199.90. I don't think thats right. I want to order some but not for £439.80 since thats $646.64.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Golf-...#shId


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (purelyvdubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purelyvdubz* »_Looks like goingfast has some for Mk1s, MK2 and MK3 but his shipping calculator is jacked up. When I hit calculate for the US is shows £239.90 just for shipping alone and a buy it now of £199.90. I don't think thats right. I want to order some but not for £439.80 since thats $646.64.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Golf-...#shId

That is the correct shipping price. I emailed them asking why the shipping was so high to the us and they answered back with " its a big box. "


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Yeha, goingfast is a typical Ebay company that F's you in the a** over shipping so it "seems" like thier listing price is cheap. screw them, just wait for Veedubmachine to get some in. i paid 35 bucks for shipping from England and it only took about 5-7 days...


----------



## purelyvdubz (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

I am ordering a set from Veedubmachine on Monday. They have some in but I have to wait till I sell my integra shell on Sunday for some extra flow to get them and they are like half the price of goinfast.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (purelyvdubz)*

yep yep yep.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (purelyvdubz)*

Sounds like veedubmachine is losing out on a lot of business....glad I got mine months ago....
After I get all my paint and body done, I am thinking about seeing how well these are for an airride setup.


----------



## a_nomad_named_zero (Nov 28, 2008)

i just got mine in today for 330 shipped from brittan and got it in less than a week ftw now anybody do i use both spring and still get dumped


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (a_nomad_named_zero)*

I took my helpes out..im fairly low with a good amount of threads left...

_Quote, originally posted by *a_nomad_named_zero* »_i just got mine in today for 330 shipped from brittan and got it in less than a week ftw now anybody do i use both spring and still get dumped


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (a_nomad_named_zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_nomad_named_zero* »_i just got mine in today for 330 shipped from brittan and got it in less than a week ftw now anybody do i use both spring and still get dumped 

...where did you order from?


----------



## a_nomad_named_zero (Nov 28, 2008)

veedubmachines


----------



## ackinum6910 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Did anyone use a tool to adjust their coilovers? Mine do not turn very easily and it's a pain to adjust...


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*

I used the spanner wrench that came with the coils and it worked just fine....did yours not come wit the spanner wrench?


_Quote, originally posted by *ackinum6910* »_Did anyone use a tool to adjust their coilovers? Mine do not turn very easily and it's a pain to adjust...


----------



## sk8freak8989 (Nov 4, 2008)

would these work on a vr6 because on veedubmachines it said on up to a 2.0.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (a_nomad_named_zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_nomad_named_zero* »_i just got mine in today for 330 shipped from brittan and got it in less than a week ftw now anybody do i use both spring and still get dumped 


On a MK3 I would leave both springs in.


----------



## ackinum6910 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Haha, wow I feel like an idiot, found the spanner tool with the warranty paper underneath my bed. This should make adjusting it much easier


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*

haha yeah spanner tool is a major + when adjusting hahaha...
yeah these work on a vr6 considering i have them on a vr6 (maybe page through the thread a little)
and it says you can get them for a vr6 as well.. the spring rates will just be a little off if you get 2slow coils, i'm not saying go that route just email him asking for a vr6 set.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ackinum6910* »_Did anyone use a tool to adjust their coilovers? Mine do not turn very easily and it's a pain to adjust...









did you lubricate them?


----------



## ackinum6910 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

I didn't lubricate them either, sorry for my ignorance it was my first time installing coilovers. Very impressed with the ride, for being $300 its an incredible value. I'll post pictures when I get home.


----------



## rabbit_foxtrot (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*

These came in today from Veedubmachine. Very quick fast shipping !!! I ordered these last Thursday 4/23 and they came in today 4/28. Will update after install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabbit_foxtrot)*

rabbit did you buy 2 sets?!?!?!
and good to hear that you like the ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ackinum6910)*

Lubricate? do you mean antiseize the collars?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Lubricate? do you mean antiseize the collars?

yes, anti seize, marine grease, pb blaster works good in a bind too.
every year you should take a soft metal brush to clean the threads and re lubricate the threads, not just the collars.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

2pointslow smaller pics man something like 550x550


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Sorry they are ****ty cell phone pics...ill see what I can do


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Lets try this again...hope these are better
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ackinum6910 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


























I'll try to get some more this weekend


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I finally got my JOM coilovers installed, they came out really nice. I also got the camber to near perfection. I'll post pics later (I'm at school right now)


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
oh and i'm picking up a gti tonight hehehehe


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

still can't find these anywhere on ebay


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

that passat looks good


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*

kinda ****ty pics, but they do the job. only half way down in the rear and about 3-4" of threads left in the front to go down. oh and those are 16's, and yes i know im missing alot of **** on the exterior. give me til the end of the weekend and itll all be back on







. when it is ill get some legit pics up.



















_Modified by Fale at 6:04 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Fale, you need a front lip on that thing and dopeness would ensue. looks pretty good man.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just pulled the trigger on a set.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Fale, you need a front lip on that thing and dopeness would ensue. looks pretty good man.

x2
well i bought a 2.9 gti last night with koni's on it so no one can say i'm bias when i say i still love my JOM's


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_still can't find these anywhere on ebay

seriously come on it's all over this thread... LOOK AT THE FIRST POST I MADE!!!!!!!!!!!! it's right there on the screen saying where and it's all over the past 28 pages


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

Ordered finally! as of 1:45 PM there are still 22 in stock for MK4


----------



## mktracy (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*

Hey Fale, did you take out the helper springs.
Mark


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey this is just for anyone that is looking to getting JOM coilovers from the direct source. http://www.Veedubmachine.co.uk is the website to see if they have your application. Also i have had the opportunity to talk with them and they are legit. My springs will be coming in on the following Tuesday for only $389.00 shipped plus whatever the exchange rate is. If you guys want to call direct instead of email here is the number, +44 1209 843627. I know some of you wont be able to call long distance but if you are able to thats the number. Just lookin out!!


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ask for Les!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Lets try this again...hope these are better
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


my axle is on its way to doing that to the frame and im not even all the way down in the front. im gunna have the frame notched for $150 tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that CAN NOT be good on your tierods


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

Just bought mine for $340 shipped!!! Can't wait to get them and slam it!


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mine came to $360 shipped. 
it looks like he raised the price a little bit from last time (i think). fine with me, since it's still a lot more reasonable than perf cafe, and obviously there's plenty of demand.


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

Just got mine for $370...dumb exchange rates. Cant wait!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*

hey dont complain get to hammer the car and have the ability to adjust it for the price of a cheap cup kit


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, i must have called on the wrong day lol. Exchange rate got me. Yeah, im def not complaining because its still better than any othere price out there for some quality coils.


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*









My Corrado without Coilovers!!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knight Raddo* »_ My Corrado without Coilovers!!









it'll look amazing once i has coils though


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

ordered mine today for MK4. $356.07 shipped. I'll post pictures when they arrive!!


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

better pics as promised:


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Good stuff Fale. good stuff.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*

Can't wait to see it on coils.

_Quote, originally posted by *Knight Raddo* »_








My Corrado without Coilovers!!


----------



## domath0391 (Oct 15, 2008)

I ordered mine 2 days ago from veedubmachine.co.uk, cost me 460 Canadian box with end link for a mk4
impatient to see what it will look like!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (domath0391)*

amazing stance Fale i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *domath0391* »_ impatient to see what it will look like!

who isnt


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ok so now im thinking I should be getting some new Strut Mounts all around and some endlinks to go with my JOMs. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

can someone take a pic of the upper strut mount installed? i have an 03 and it seems to not be screwing down all of the way? i am pretty sure it should be going down more as it seems loose, but even a shop tried to screw the top nut down more and it won't do anything. 
can you take a side shot of the cap and closeup of the number of threads down your top nut is screwed down?


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tragik)*

I got mine on exactly a week ago, and I love them, however, my next step is a skid plate so I don't demolish my oil pan.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotuned88)*

eurotuned, how are they on PA roads?


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

Picked up mine for 350. Veedubmachine is great, they contacted me when they were in stock. Can't wait to slam my Sh**!!!!!


----------



## rabbit_foxtrot (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_rabbit did you buy 2 sets?!?!?!
and good to hear that you like the ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep 2 sets. My brother wanted a set for his Scirocco also, so I combined the shipping. Haven't had time to install them yet. Weather around here sucks here lately.


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (rabbit_foxtrot)*

im running the JOM coils on my car can't complain i think they ride better than my buddys vmaxx...
heres a couple pics. all the way down all way around...
























im gonna use them for my bag over coils too..
all way down in front causes my axle to rub on frame rail in turns and large bumps other than that..no complaints. 


_Modified by SilverPhantom at 12:06 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabbit_foxtrot)*

Yes i suggest (and so will everyone else) on getting new strut mounts all around as the stock ones will be compressed to 1/2 the size they should be and new ones will make it ride smoother. Plus you have the suspension off so why wouldnt you do it (inexpensive and worth it)
haha nice i bet you saved a ton on shipping by combining them... hope you get them installed and post up some pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the yellow GTI =







i like it alot not much of a yellow kinda car guy but looks goood.
i also suggest a skidplate especially if you live near speedbumps or potholes or anywhere that it snows because the roads are trash... i already had to weld up my oil pan twice and replace the pump once







but i have a spare skidplate that i have to install and i've made my own skidplate just need to get time to borrow a buddy's break.


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
As for the yellow GTI =







i like it alot not much of a yellow kinda car guy but looks goood.


thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

Ive never done coils before how do i install the rear perches?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

are thems brock 2s?


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

not brocks they;re RH AD cups. 18x8.5 and 18x9.5s
rear perches are ez 1 bolt in bottom with a plate thats ez took maybe 5 min to do rears and didn't need to take rear wheels off



_Modified by SilverPhantom at 8:50 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (SilverPhantom)*

What did you do about the passenger front? I hear it has a reputation of being a pain.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

had mine for over 2000 miles now and they're awesome. had to readjust once at 200 miles and again at about 500 miles but they're solid now. 
$327 shipped FTW!


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fire32NJetta* »_What did you do about the passenger front? I hear it has a reputation of being a pain.

what you mean a pain? i have had no issues


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fire32NJetta* »_What did you do about the passenger front? I hear it has a reputation of being a pain.

no worse than the other side...


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

To get the stock stuff out i thought you had to either lower the frame, pull the wheel hub, or compress the spring on the car.


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*

wow no way did i do any of that!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*

i spread the lower assembly hit it wtih a mallet and when that came free i unscrewed the top bolt with an impact wrench. came right out?


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_i spread the lower assembly hit it wtih a mallet and when that came free i unscrewed the top bolt with an impact wrench. came right out?









x2


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (SilverPhantom)*

lol...I know what you are talking about fire32njetta. The passenger side is a PITA if you're not prepared.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_lol...I know what you are talking about fire32njetta. The passenger side is a PITA if you're not prepared.

first mistake..
how about you guys get prepared and read through some info before attempting!! here got this for you http://www.nclh.org/car/coilover_howto/


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

What you talking about chase? mines done been done for months? i just said i didn't do anything that he said hes heard?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_had mine for over 2000 miles now and they're awesome. had to readjust once at 200 miles and again at about 500 miles but they're solid now. 
$327 shipped FTW!


chyea! that's what im talking about


----------



## DDRIVEN (Apr 26, 2008)

ordered mine last week for 371 shipped to Cali... they're goin on the rabbit


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (DDRIVEN)*

sometimes on a mk4 one side is harder to take out than the other. sometimes it helps if you pop off the strut top before you take the strut out to give some more room. sometimes it helps to remove the swaybar links from the control arm. usually you can get them out without doing any of that though.


----------



## jer$eydub (Feb 1, 2009)

im trying to get my dad to bite on these, hes more of a traditional, buy name brand stuff, can anyone with these post a small review, id really appreciate it.


----------



## joe_vdubin (Aug 11, 2007)

Does vdubmachine not take debit/credit cards thru paypal cause it will not let me purchase them from his store directly. I don't want to spend double to get them shipped from goingfast. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (joe_vdubin)*

idk man, that sucks... what i might try doing is either complete the purchase with just your credit/ debit card, or using paypal- put the money on paypal acct first, then buy them after the money is in your paypal acct already. prob not much help, as i didnt have this problem...


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (joe_vdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe_vdubin* »_Does vdubmachine not take debit/credit cards thru paypal cause it will not let me purchase them from his store directly. I don't want to spend double to get them shipped from goingfast. Anyone else have this problem?
try the ebay store.


----------



## joe_vdubin (Aug 11, 2007)

Yea pay pal says i have to verify my bank account which takes 2 days and waiting for those 2 days i know will be hell!


----------



## joe_vdubin (Aug 11, 2007)

Bank thought it was fraud, so they declined it. Coilovers are on the way! This thread was awesome help in deciding. Thanks to all.


_Modified by joe_vdubin at 2:26 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (joe_vdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jer$eydub* »_im trying to get my dad to bite on these, hes more of a traditional, buy name brand stuff, can anyone with these post a small review, id really appreciate it.

look through the pages there are atleast 10 reviews of these coilovers and if you have the Cash for higher name brand go in that direction these are for people with budgets that wanna smash oil pans and shatter oil pumps









_Quote, originally posted by *joe_vdubin* »_Does vdubmachine not take debit/credit cards thru paypal cause it will not let me purchase them from his store directly. I don't want to spend double to get them shipped from goingfast. Anyone else have this problem?

my buddy had the same problem but he ordered them from the ebay store without having to verify his paypal account and i did the same with an unverified paypal account no problem... 

_Quote, originally posted by *joe_vdubin* »_For the UK ebay they ask for county and post code but i don't live in Europe. How do i get around that?

i dont think anyone else has had a problem with this (i know i didnt) maybe your doing something wrong?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Smashing oil pans and shattering oil pumps hahaha..
Earlier I had a piece of metal fly out from under a car and hit my car..it was either hit a guard rail, another car or the piece of metal...it destoryed my OEM gli valance, and cracked my euro bumper...
Gotta pay if you want to be low...


D3hd3nd said:


> look through the pages there are atleast 10 reviews of these coilovers and if you have the Cash for higher name brand go in that direction these are for people with budgets that wanna smash oil pans and shatter oil pumps


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Gotta pay if you want to be low...


true dat.... oh and i went about 1/4-1/2 inch lower in the front and about 1/2 inch lower in back and i basically took almost all my negative camber out!!!! woohooo but might have to raise it up or find someplace to align it because it's sloppy but it could also be worn bushings....


----------



## Needavr6please (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

What is going oonnnn?
SO i tried to read through all of the thread but i quit after page 8 








Has any one from Canada ordered these from Veedubmachine yet? if so were there any import duties taxes and GST etc....


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Needavr6please)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Needavr6please* »_What is going oonnnn?
SO i tried to read through all of the thread but i quit after page 8 








Has any one from Canada ordered these from Veedubmachine yet? if so were there any import duties taxes and GST etc....

yes i know that atleast 3+ people have ordered them and paid something like $350-380...


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrahamRam* »_Okay, for those wondering about ordering from veedubmachine:
Get them from their Ebay store. The website price is cheaper, but you have to email them for an invoice and the shipping is more expensive. Works out the same.
Shipping took about 5-7 business day. I paid $431 shipped on their Ebay store, then paid $61.xx in taxes upon delivery. About $492 and change to my door.
I've sold these MK4 coils, and ordered a set of MK3 coils from their ebay store. Worked out about $30 cheaper than the MK4's.
Anymore questions, ask here, not PM's please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

came from this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4326523
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

installed. cut my bumpstops and they ride as i expected. perfectly acceptable. not the best, but would buy again


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

just got mine. $356, 6 days. no problems. i ordered straight from their website. for some reason the price was more on ebay?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

did you cut your front and back b stops?


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Got mine today. Ordered May 2nd. I'd say that's pretty good. Hopefully i'll have some shots soon. I"m not going too low at all though. I really only got them to get rid of my rake.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

just for the record i never cut my bstops and i love the ride... but i'm thinking about shortening them down not sure............................ 

butttttt me thinks i'm getting a set of 15" speedlines and a set of 15" GTI wheels


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Yeah I just got mine yesterday and i installed them today and i didn't cut my stops and the car rides amazing. Better than my stock suspension. LOL!! But here it is guys, the pic of the corrado with the coils on
















My Corrado without Coilovers!!









































*WITH THE COILS!!!!!! YEAH*


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Knight Raddo)*

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *drowls* i like it very very much!!!!!! what size wheels/spacers you running?


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

No spacers, i am running 16x9 all the way around with a et15 offset and fenders rolled with no rubbage


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

Man, i need an exhaust. I bought that rusty exhaust with the car lol. Need something that sounds deep and not ricey with a an oval tip!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*

damn that's a nice stance.

you should run what i run, absolutely straight piped except with the very last muffler still on







it's a deep sound and i think it's far from ricey
layout would be this...
downpipe to test pipe (nice because it has o2 bung it in, deleted cat there) to straight pipe (deleted stock piping whatever it was) to S shaped straight pipe (deleted suitcase) finally going to the last/only muffler and out the exhaust tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*

that rado looks good for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

What muffler are you running to get that deep tone??


----------



## Euro_Golf91 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: **

Hey guys, I ordered the coils straight from veedub's site for my 2001 GTI. I ordered them on friday the 8th, and they came Thursday the 14, I paid 450 CDN with endlinks shipped to Canada using the paypal IPN option(tried using the regular paypal but it said I had to set up my bank account) and everything looks awesome. There going on this weekend, will post pics, run some tests. and post a review. Quick question, what does the bump stop look like on these coils? im not sure if im missing them or if they weren't included


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*

ur new tot eh board..dont talk about stuff not related to the thread..ull get flamed by the little bastards on this site who bithc about EVERYTHING..but for what its worth im still stock turbo and ive got a 3inch DP to a 2.5inch eurosport exhaust and i LOVE IT..the tip is easy..go magnaflow if u wana save$


----------



## Needavr6please (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

(insert trigger pulling action icon here)
$430 CAD Shipping Monday Morning! i just missed the courier company he said, dammit. 
Nice guy and he explained if there are warranty issues they cover shipping! he also noted that he has only one rear shock issue from all of the hundreds of units sold....
cant wait! i shall try to remember to take pics


----------



## Knight Raddo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*

Thanks for the heads up, I wasnt going to drag it on but it was only a quick question..LOL


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Knight Raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knight Raddo* »_What muffler are you running to get that deep tone??

stock muffler


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Get a MagnaFlow. cheap and you can make a lot of variations off of it.


----------



## purelyvdubz (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Anyone run the JOM 50/30 suspension kit and not the coilover? I am curious how that one rides. I may go with that since this is my daily and I am not concerned about adjusting my ride height and just want a nice little drop.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (purelyvdubz)*

Holy crap these things ship fast, I ordered Tuesday afternoon and they showed up today.








I can't even get most US companies to get me **** that quick.


----------



## jaded_G60 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (wantacad)*

yeah for across the pond shipping they haul ass!!
and no i dont think anyone on here has said anything about a cupkit


----------



## purelyvdubz (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (jaded_G60)*

After doing research, it seems that the coilover is the better deal in the end.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (purelyvdubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purelyvdubz* »_After doing research, it seems that the coilover is the better deal in the end.

it's preference


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

For that price, why not get the coils? the adjustablitly is worth it.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_just for the record i never cut my bstops and i love the ride... 


"Cut them bumpstops and save yourself some "
confused...you tell others to cut Bstops, but you didn"t?


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah, i don't want to go THAT low, but i still chose coils cause i hate hate HATE the raike on my sports springs. It's not that bad, but i notice it. and i don't like it.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
"Cut them bumpstops and save yourself some "
confused...you tell others to cut Bstops, but you didn"t?


this is merely because 1. the bumpstops i received were from veedubmachine and i ended up with the smaller ones (as alot of people did) than goingfasts (who can go die). 2. i was curious to see what the ride would be like and i'm way to lazy to take off my coils and dissassemble them to take a little of the bounce out of my ride... plus i'm 17 and have a very high tolerance for a little bounce








the cut them bumpstops and save yourself some $ is for those who try to flame height-adjustable coils because i've riden in just as comfortable JOM's as Koni's and the JOM's were lower
not a hypocrite, i cut bumpstops on my Vmaxx's which i hated so much!!!!!!!! but it did make my ride ALOT better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

Are these the right ones????????? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOLF-MK4...%3A50
I drive a mk4 Jetta they are the right fit?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta Noob* »_Are these the right ones????????? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOLF-MK4...%3A50
I drive a mk4 Jetta they are the right fit?

Yep, them are them.


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome, what else will i need to get these put on my car? Some people say nothing, some say i need new bearings, some say i need new mounts, which is it my trustworthy friends?


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*

all new strut mounts and your good (fronts usually come with the bearings)


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

bump to read at home


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (SilverPhantom)*

yo man just wondering if u did a front sway delete??
im gonna order new strut mounts but was seein if the mjm autohaus(front suspension) rebuild kit is worth it or not? also looked at the parts4vw kit as well...i have a 99.5 12v vr6 w/ 130k. thanks in advance


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (VR6JoeMan)*

nope i still have my front sway bar in with no problems... 
i'm not the man to ask as far as the rebuild kit goes, but if you have the time and tools and money to do it why not.


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

nah man im talkin about SilverPhantom's yellow gti


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*

grrr don't buy them they're mine! Luckily there are 10 more sets haha. Wonder if he combines shipping...will ask and post response here.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Hm dunno how to quote properly in this forum lol...
Anyways, so the JOM's come with new bearings? I just need to order the strut mounts from MJM?
And props to d3hd3nd, excellent thread and it has convinced to drop the dough on the coils. Can't wait to get them installed into my MKIV 2.slow !!!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ornithology* »_Hm dunno how to quote properly in this forum lol...
Anyways, so the JOM's come with new bearings? 

First you have to use the blue "reply" button at top of statemtn you wish to quote instead of "quick reply".
Second, no bearings/bushings come with them. you need to by these as well as mounts.


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

i do't need bearings for the back?


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

does anyone know the warranty on these? i emailed him, lesbray on ebay and he said 1yr warranty, others say 2 yr...which is it? also has anyone been able to use the ebay cashback option when buying these?


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Hectordagreat11)*

veedubmachine is 2 year warranty


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

lesbray is veedub machine.


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta Noob* »_i do't need bearings for the back?

rear strut mounts dont have bearings period because the struts have no need for them because there is no turning.... unless you have all wheel turning... my assumption is you once owned a old honda prelude perhaps







haha bustin your balls...
no front strut mounts should come with bearings and rear strut mounts are just reat strut mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (ornithology)*

haha i ordered the 11th set left and so far i'm pleased with the feedback from the seller. and yes the total came out to be like $355 W/ SHIPPING. does anyone have the name of the spreader bit for the mk4 platform???


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

how you get it to 355 w/ shipping, id be payin 386 shipped, havent ordered yet tho


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Hectordagreat11)*

my bad on the calculations. i just double checked and it was $370.66 on the penny. excited for these babies to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (VR6JoeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JoeMan* »_haha i ordered the 11th set left and so far i'm pleased with the feedback from the seller. and yes the total came out to be like $355 W/ SHIPPING. does anyone have the name of the spreader bit for the mk4 platform???

Yeah, Metalnerd.com calls it "Part MN3424 - Strut Spreader Bit" it is $15 or you can "rent" it from a guy on this thread, look back a few (read as it might be 10) pages. he was willing to rent it for free minus shiping costs...


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

or you can bend a flathead screw driver into a right angle and you have an effective tool


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

have had my JOM'S for over a month now andstill lovin them when i get my new wheels its goin lower


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

^ ur ride looks good man. 
thanks for the bit info. i was gonna rent from that dude but im out in cali so shipping would be tripping my account. mine as well add it to my tools just incase i need it a second time. thanks again


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sickazzgolf97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickazzgolf97* »_










YOu might want to call the cops cause it looks like someone stole your drivers seat....tell me you do not drive it that reclined...hahaha
Everyone: notice the PB Blaster in the second pic. this will be your friend, soak your nutz for a few days before removal. this will be my final word of advice.


----------



## sickazzgolf97 (Mar 20, 2009)

first off blah blah blah passedyou my seat is down like that because i just got done cleaning the crease of the seat and the pb is out there because why i had my wheels off i pb blasted some old rusted nuts and bolts under the car that are being replaced soon


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (sickazzgolf97)*

well i just ordered mine lets see how it goes,i have blistein/hr race on my gti,i want to go lower but defenetly on a budget right now,will post pics of them after install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rain724)*

GTI up there's lookin nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif people that have posted pics and had the JOMs on for a while and havent posted a review of them should get on that


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (rain724)*









she's pretty much all the way down now. I didnt cut the bumpstops or take out the helper springs though, and fsb is still in.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

a friend is letting me borrow some aristos untill my new wheels are done, but here are some pics of how i sit on them


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

Just bought a set! Can't wait!
Have you guys been replacing your spring perches during the install?


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

^ both those look real clean. thanks for the fsb awser es.
yo 2PointSlowww do u have pics of the front??


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JoeMan)*

Just finished up install on my MKI, didn't go real low because tires would rub the collars up front but I have to say I'm pleased with them so far. They certainly are better than what I took off the car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4405165


----------



## Scoobied77 (May 9, 2009)

Just bought a set of these to go on my 3.5 cabrio. Will post some pics later this week when fitted.


----------



## domath0391 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hier soir
















Aujourd'hui!


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
friend, soak your nutz for a few days. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (domath0391)*

im liking that last pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Nice man, love the swap


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

ok is this what I need to order?, joms golf mk3 & cabriolet  
it doesn't say anything about vr6 mk3 golf, just 1.4 to 2.0 mk3


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (omllenado)*

so did everyone take this out or cut it or just leave it in???


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

the bumpstop. i left mine alone since they were already small...but i don't think i even hit mine and im all the way down.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (SilverPhantom)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thamks!

ok on my mk2, ive got 14 threads left in the front, where do i set the rears so that itll be level???


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

i went with 14 threads in front and 28 in back, rides good just a tad more bouncy than my bilstiens with sport springs, so about like race springs ...but considering how low it is id say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

looks good but know you need some wide wheels!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Nice golf man! You guys buy your strut mounts and stuff from MJM?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*

that mk2 lookn steezy

_Quote, originally posted by *ornithology* »_Nice golf man! You guys buy your strut mounts and stuff from MJM?

i just bought mine from veedubmachine as well so it all came in one box at the same time so i could put it all together ASAP.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

So these ones? Did he have rear's when you purchased? He only has fronts at the moment from what I see. The mounts+bearings are all I'll need right?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW2-STRUT...%3A30


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Also curious, I have an MK4 Jetta with 225/45/17's, will I need spacers to avoid rubbing the coils? I know youngdubbin' used 5mm spacers and he kept his front sway too, but would I be able to not use the spacers and still not rub? THx


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ornithology* »_Nice golf man! You guys buy your strut mounts and stuff from MJM?

YEs, best US Price.


----------



## plainusername (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys i plan on picking up a set of JOM coilovers this weekend. I was wondering what prices you guys found them for. I found them on performance-cafe.com for $499.99 (+ shipping which it doesnt state until checkout so im not sure how much it is going to be total).
http://www.performance-cafe.co...=2251
Is this a good deal, or should i order them thru the above links on ebay from the guy in the UK? I use ebay all the time but never bought anything from the UK so im a bit weiry on it. 
Also if i pick up a set of the JOM coilovers for my MK4 jetta 1.8t will i need anything else to get them on? I saw some people stating bearings and or mounts etc... thanks in advance.


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

for those of u that did the intall, did u leave or remove the aluminum spacer? im talkin about about the one this guy talks about here
http://www.nclh.org/car/coilover_howto/
 


_Modified by Hectordagreat11 at 1:12 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## JettaOneEightT (May 17, 2008)

i ordered these on ebay on the 22nd and veedubmachine seems to be ignoring me or just not responding to any of my emails. does anyone know how to get a hold of him?
I really want these and it seems ridiculous that I cannot get in contact with him. Just seems like everyone that ordered from him had a breeze of a time and it's being hard for me...


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (JettaOneEightT)*

i waiting for my coilovers to arrive and in the mean time i am trying to learn how to successfully install them. 
Ive read this DIY http://www.nclh.org/car/coilover_howto/ 
and have a question...to those that have done this, did u leave or remove the aluminum spacer he talks about? 
also, how do I know how much to tighten the nut on top of the struts without overtightning? 
thanks guys


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaOneEightT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaOneEightT* »_i ordered these on ebay on the 22nd and veedubmachine seems to be ignoring me or just not responding to any of my emails. does anyone know how to get a hold of him?
I really want these and it seems ridiculous that I cannot get in contact with him. Just seems like everyone that ordered from him had a breeze of a time and it's being hard for me...

He does take a few days to reply to emails I've noticed. Just chill out.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Their are a number of manufacturers out there who produce kinda the same stuff as v-max
Supersport
V-maxx
TEC
TA-technix
I'm running on TA-technix, they cost me around 250 euro's. 
I've had them on for more than a year now, and they still do their job, even though i also drive in the winter when there is a lot of salt on the roads over here. They are still in good shape.
Front is sitting about 7cm of the ground, and i still have plenty of thread left to go way lower.








I don't do track days, so why spend 1k on adjustable suspension i've you are never going to notice any difference on the road.


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (JettaOneEightT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaOneEightT* »_i ordered these on ebay on the 22nd and veedubmachine seems to be ignoring me or just not responding to any of my emails. does anyone know how to get a hold of him?
I really want these and it seems ridiculous that I cannot get in contact with him. Just seems like everyone that ordered from him had a breeze of a time and it's being hard for me...

really?that doesnt sound like him at all i ordered mine on 23th
and got them in this morning,plus i had email him regarding tracking number and wrote me right away with it,well good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rain724 at 4:22 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (rain724)*

I LOVE my JOM's!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (plainusername)*

Read the thread? It was just recently answered in the past two pages.


_Modified by ornithology at 7:49 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## JettaOneEightT (May 17, 2008)

rain, did you contact him via your ebay account or what?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (JettaOneEightT)*

so hows the longevity of these??? has anyone had them on for like say more than a year? how do they ride after there has been substantial wear put on them??


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I heard of a local mk4 guy 6k miles blown front struts.


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

just got mine in the mail yesterday! way fast shipping and i'm on the west coast.
for some reason i didnt get any bumpstops...?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (VR6JoeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JoeMan* »_just got mine in the mail yesterday! way fast shipping and i'm on the west coast.
for some reason i didnt get any bumpstops...?

where did you get yours?.


----------



## EURO A3 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (omllenado)*

is anybody running these on a mk1 rabbit?


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

ordered mine on monday(memorial day) and they arrived friday afternoon! =D install pics to come


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Hectordagreat11)*

can anyone who's dealt with fsb issues help me out with this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=15


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Really wish the GBP exchange rate would follow the USD rate...us Canadians are getting a better deal buying from the states than Internationally...


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone running these on a MK4, I have long beaches. Anyone have rubbing problems, are spacers needed??????


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_Anyone running these on a MK4, I have long beaches. Anyone have rubbing problems, are spacers needed??????

...I just replied to the new thread you made man.


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*

great do you have the coils on your car.........no, I want a person who has experience and drive everyday with them on their car with similar rims and tires as mine. thanks


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_great do you have the coils on your car.........no, I want a person who has experience and drive everyday with them on their car with similar rims and tires as mine. thanks

Clearly you havn't done your dues by searching and reading this thread then....rather just being lazy and asking your question even though people have already provided elaborate answers for them


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*

searching is my forte, I may not have a lot of posts. But I literally was on vortex for an entire semester at school searching. Thanks bud. I dont think you paid your dues searching for Jetta's. 2.0hhhhhh no. thanks I found what I was looking for through a friend. You do need spacers with 225 tires. I got 10mms, another 200 hundo down the drain.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_searching is my forte, I may not have a lot of posts. But I literally was on vortex for an entire semester at school searching. Thanks bud. I dont think you paid your dues searching for Jetta's. 2.0hhhhhh no. thanks I found what I was looking for through a friend. You do need spacers with 225 tires. I got 10mms, another 200 hundo down the drain. 

Another intelligent response on the tex referring to one's car. I'm glad you're 19 and you can afford to dump money in an investment that has no return. When your hoses start blowing and you realize the maintenance is more than you can afford you'll be tugging on your parent's pockets for more cash. Good job mr. baller that rides on his parents shoulders.
(can't wait for your oh-so generic response that you pay for everything, yup, and that's why you won't own a home...)


_Modified by ornithology at 3:31 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_water pump and timing belt was 1500, and I had a leak in my anti freeze hose another 150. Paid for all of it.....Sorry I have a job and don't own a home not many 19 year olds do either. (my generic response) Yeah, my parents support my eduaction but not my fixation with VW's. Preach to someone who cares. Btw, I do pay for much of my car + maintenance. Another Intelligent response. Now I get to wait to see what else you can say to degrade me for having a nice car. Lets get back to the JOM's and how its so cheap, for the few 19 year olds out there that don't own houses, to slam your DUB.

Your intelligence is not your forte, but that is-


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

i paid for a timing belt. I have a job. sry bud. preach to someone who cares. I really dont want to hear how because I am a kid I am a spoiled. Run it by the kids that parent's buy them brand new cars. Lets get back to these Coils and how they are so cheap to slam your car. veedumachine.co.uk is the way to go when they are in stock.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_i paid for a timing belt. I have a job. sry bud. preach to someone who cares. I really dont want to hear how because I am a kid I am a spoiled. Run it by the kids that parent's buy them brand new cars. Lets get back to these Coils and how they are so cheap to slam your car. veedumachine.co.uk is the way to go when they are in stock. 

It's in stock: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...55254


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

kia's are not welcomed on this forum....why bud, why?????? Are you mad at someone? are you mad because there are kids like me with nicer cars than you? motivation does a lot in this world. Can't argue all day I have to go to work......p


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_kia's are not welcomed on this forum....why bud, why?????? Are you mad at someone? are you mad because there are kids like me with nicer cars than you? motivation does a lot in this world. Can't argue all day I have to go to work......p

lol just making a point-searching isn't your forte, don't need to be so sensitive
While you're back to work we can get back to JOMs....


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_kia's are not welcomed on this forum....why bud, why??????

check the name of the site bud. VWVORTEX. if you wanna talk about poorly put together japanese cars, go else where kindly.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

oh and ordered my JOMs for my mk3. pics and review asap.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (KyleRI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleRI* »_
check the name of the site bud. VWVORTEX. if you wanna talk about poorly put together japanese cars, go else where kindly.









I guess the Kia Forte commercials only appear in Canada....because that's their catchline
"(something)" is not my forte, but that is *points at his forte*....annnyways..


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*

holy balls, i dont post on here for a weekend and people are "flaming" one another and trash talking...
this sht happens enough on vortex please keep it out of my thread kindly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as for the kid who bought spacers if your school has a CNC machine you should've just made some, that's what i'm gonna do, hopefully,


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

anyone heard of venom motorsports? i was looking to get a set of jom coilovers for my mk1 and they have a decent price but no email address to write to (probably a bad sign). also, i could call them but i'm not dialing an international number to ask a dumb shipping question.


----------



## VR6JoeMan (Aug 14, 2006)

omllenado- got mine off veedubmachine's ebay site and its was wayy easy.
Hectordagreat11- yes removed the aluminum spacer. its the only way the rear pearch fits. i ended up taking my rears out tho.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

I just picked up some racelands...paid yesterday, now they are shipped with a tracking...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I thought Venom Motorsports was a Milwaukee car club? http://www.venommotorsports.com


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

Naw, Venom is a UK company...been around awhile. You need to take the "s" off motorsport.
http://www.venommotorsport.com/index.php


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

^^ im likin it man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Stellar man, simply stellar.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_Naw, Venom is a UK company...been around awhile. You need to take the "s" off motorsport.
http://www.venommotorsport.com/index.php


thanks man. so i'm guessing they're good stuff then. i just hate seeing these online places that have no contact information i can use. makes me feel like they're shady.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (******)*

I never used them, tho...just heard of them...I got my JOMS from Veedubmachine off Ebay.co.uk...whom I recommend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

i'll check him out. thanks. it's either him or preformance cafe.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Performance is mucho dinero over what VEEDubmachine is aking with the exchange rate....just think about it...and watch the shipping prices too!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

well preformace cafe was 550 shipped and most internation places i've found are like 300 for shipping. i sent that guy an email asking about the coils and shipping so i hope to hear back from him soon. my jank be all kinds of busted.


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (******)*

does anybody have dimension plans for a skidplate for a 1.8T Golf? Just wondering, i thought i saw something about some homemade ones earlier in this thread.. Thanks in advance


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_I never used them, tho...just heard of them...I got my JOMS from Veedubmachine off Ebay.co.uk...whom I recommend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They don't ship to North America, Venom that is.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*

ok well nevermind then.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_i'll check him out. thanks. it's either him or preformance cafe.

Performance cafe has $200+ shipping :/
I just opted for racelands...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ornithology)*

wooohooo never thought my thread would make it 33 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
only thing is WE NEED MORE REVIES POST THOSE BAD BOYS UP!!!!!!!!
thanks in advance


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

you are a little possesive....don't u think.... Mine,mine,mine


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

for the spacers on BFI, I need extended lug bolts, for 5 and 10mm spacers, 40mm thread length enough or to much? and the ball seat bolts am I correct. BTW running LB's 225 tires. And is 5 and 10mm sufficient enough for no rubbing when the car is dropped low?


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_









what are these wheels?!


----------



## cocoasprinkles (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Ruba-DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_for the spacers on BFI, I need extended lug bolts, for 5 and 10mm spacers, 40mm thread length enough or to much? and the ball seat bolts am I correct. BTW running LB's 225 tires. And is 5 and 10mm sufficient enough for no rubbing when the car is dropped low? 

OEM mk4 lug bolts are 28mm. So you need 33mm and 38mm bolts. 40mm may work for the rear, although I would just get the correct size, or the closest available. And yes, ball seat.
If you are super low you may rub in the front a bit. Shouldn't be a big deal tho. I have LB's on a 225 with 8 and 15mm spacers. I rub pretty bad if I spin em way down, but only through corners and in parking lots. 
I run at a more "sensible" height so I maintain some performance.


_Modified by leftside at 12:58 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## arod123 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (leftside)*

Ok so i just went to veedubmachine to get my JOM coilovers for the mk4 and THERE NOT THERE ANYMORE! Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (arod123)*

i went to veedubmachine and i send him an email and never got a responce. that why i went through preformance cafe.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (******)*

i havent posted in here in a little while so i figured i would do a little update. mine have been on for about 5 months or so now. i still love how they ride. i will deff buy them again if i ever need to. my friend has mkv rabbit on b&g and he said mine ride just as good as his except on Larger bumps.
here are some pictures, sorry if any of these are reposts. if you want proof they go low here you go. the rears still have no perches, and the fronts ahve no helpers with about 10-20 threads left if i remember correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































































_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 10:24 AM 6-10-2009_


_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 10:26 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## #54 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I just installed Vmaxx coilovers on my Caddy last week. They go as low as any one would want to (my oil pan is about 2 1/2 inches off the deck and have 15 more threads to go! The ride is good, a bit bouncy, but great compared to cut springs. 
I bought them from Stratmosphere and they showed up in about 5 days from N.Y. to NorCal for $397 (fronts only... Caddy Kit... one of the few that stock one!) shipped. Great customer service.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (#54)*

chyea i love that gti.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (arod123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arod123* »_Ok so i just went to veedubmachine to get my JOM coilovers for the mk4 and THERE NOT THERE ANYMORE! Does anyone know why this is?
Sold out, wait a week or so..
Same thing has been happening with the MKI's


----------



## arod123 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Sold out, wait a week or so..
Same thing has been happening with the MKI's

Good! It scared me a bit, i would have prolly killed myself for not buying them earlier. Your a hero you just saved a life


----------



## arod123 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (arod123)*

For those of you who bought the JOM mk4 coilovers from veedubmachine, what did they say was the maximum lowered height? Was it 65mm or 85mm?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (arod123)*

i have seen places say 65mm 85mm and 100mm. that number is what they "recommend" as a safe number you can lower the car without putting you or your car in danger.


_Quote, originally posted by *arod123* »_For those of you who bought the JOM mk4 coilovers from veedubmachine, what did they say was the maximum lowered height? Was it 65mm or 85mm?


----------



## Fire32NJetta (Feb 18, 2004)

Holy **** your oil pan is like danger low


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Fire32NJetta)*

Its not that bad, just have to be careful..altho I already broke a brand new euro bumper and destoryed an OEM GLI valance....gotta pay to play. Here is how it sits right now








Just shaved my hatch....stoked how it came out










_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 11:29 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Its not that bad, just have to be careful..altho I already broke a brand new euro bumper and destoryed an OEM GLI valance....gotta pay to play. Here is how it sits right now








Just shaved my hatch....stoked how it came out









_Modified by 2PointSlowww at 11:29 AM 6-11-2009_

You sir need to come to IL and do some work for me..







hatch is looking good.


----------



## turbogti6686 (Apr 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

about how much is shipping gonna be from veedubmachine for the jom coils?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbogti6686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti6686* »_about how much is shipping gonna be from veedubmachine for the jom coils?

I paid 35ish? it is dirt cheap compared to gofast..they were doing something like 200 or some malarkey?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

i am very happy with how it came out. i have never done any body work before, so while i was doing it my friend was making sure i didnt screw anything up.

_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
You sir need to come to IL and do some work for me..







hatch is looking good.


----------



## turbogti6686 (Apr 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
I paid 35ish? it is dirt cheap compared to gofast..they were doing something like 200 or some malarkey?


Damn only $35? Ill have to order them once they are back in stock. How do you guys like them?


----------



## arod123 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbogti6686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbogti6686* »_
Damn only $35? Ill have to order them once they are back in stock. How do you guys like them?

Not to be a dick or anything but try reading the last 33 pages of this thread and you will know how people like them


----------



## turbogti6686 (Apr 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *arod123* »_
Not to be a dick or anything but try reading the last 33 pages of this thread and you will know how people like them

















I actually read through about 20 of them. I just wanted another opinion thats all.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

shaving something metal isnt hard... just make a cardboard template and then trace to metal, cut metal, make sure it lines up and weld that bitch in and grind it flat, filler, sand flat, prime, sand flat... then finally PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Yeah it just takes time..especially when you have a lot to do and want to do it right so it lasts.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I am an elertical guy, metal and welding is not my bag...hardwiring a turbo timer or security system no prob...welding i have not tried.


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*









I slammed my car today. Im running no spaers as of right now and I am not rubbing at all. 225 tires with longbeaches. I am going to go a couple threads lower in the front. Anyone not rubbing either? I dont get it everyone said to get spacers....I dont have money to waste. Other more important stuff to spend money on. + i just paid for new front rotors and pads.....


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Getting Fat fives tomorrow, so i will let you know about rubbing or not...8" wide Biatch.


_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 6:37 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Ruba-DUB)*

go lower and you will rub.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ruba-DUB* »_








I slammed my car today. Im running no spaers as of right now and I am not rubbing at all. 225 tires with longbeaches. I am going to go a couple threads lower in the front. Anyone not rubbing either? I dont get it everyone said to get spacers....I dont have money to waste. Other more important stuff to spend money on. + i just paid for new front rotors and pads.....


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

not to mention adding spacers will really pull off the stance/look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

Just got 'em on..... I'm very impressed with the way they ride! Feels like I'm driving a new car... 
Gonna get some proper wheels before I go more lows though.... Still have plenty of threads left on front and rear...
For Canadian dubbers, duty/taxes/handling fee was $67.51 CAD... not baad!


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

did Veedubmachine stop carrying these?


----------



## Servos (May 25, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4429208

already posted about it here


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Servos)*

dooo dahhh doooo dooo dooo dahhhhhh... JOM's FTW


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

They r still available at ebay right ?


----------



## Servos (May 25, 2007)

i havent seen them and since its the same shop i think u wont for another week or two


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Servos)*

MORE PICSSSSSSS [email protected]#$%^&*(


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

So im having some trouble finding my shock adjuster tool, andyone know where i can get another?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Contact Veedubmachine, JOM themselves, or you can buy one from here:
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/...62030


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

seems as if people are losing interrrest in this thread.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

They moved to the racelands...hah


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

only cuz they are cheaper


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2PointSlowww)*

don't know anything about racelands. But my JOMs ride like a dream. So happy with them. Ill be posting some pic's just waiting on some more overnight parts.


----------



## stewie griffin (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

all i want to know is what has a better handling and ride. but still looks good. Jom, vmaxx. or fk?
cause i heard vmaxx are good. no review on jom until i got to this thread lol and fk are decent.


----------



## isobozo (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find a set of these for my MKIV vr6? Other than ebay? I've seen people talking about cheaper prices than ebay.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (stewie griffin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stewie griffin* »_all i want to know is what has a better handling and ride. but still looks good. Jom, vmaxx. or fk?
cause i heard vmaxx are good. no review on jom until i got to this thread lol and fk are decent.









Vmaxx's you have to cut the sh!t outta your bumpstops to go low and not hit your head on the seat and they didn't impress me
FK's all i've heard is that they blow out really quickly
JOM's i've bought 2 sets and am impresseed with both of them my rado is hammered on them without cut bumpstops and rides nice and, no complaints at all.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Before wheels BBS RXIIs:








Half way there:








Horrible pic (lost my other horrible driveay pic):








should have better pics soon i hope...
here are some dirty though...








not spaced yet...











_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 2:27 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (arod123)*

Mine are on.... Finally. Won't be driving the car for a couple more weeks though.. I'll update.









BTW don't mind my dirty car/dings... Paint is August 1st!










_Modified by builtforsin at 7:55 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

very nice very nice every1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

is this the right set for my mk4 jetta?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JOM-COIL...%3A30
or 
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142
This should be what i need. Also, what else do i need for a full install? I believe i need front strut mounts, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*

Whoa! 49 units in stock..... load up fellas!
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142


----------



## Servos (May 25, 2007)

Shhhhhhhh... they've been in stock for a week now, but i want a set and have to wait for 2 more weeks. easy on spreading the work.. lol


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Servos)*

Might be selling mine with <3000 on them. still deciding. 
Hit me up if you are interested. I have to put my stockers back on I think.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Might be selling mine with <3000 on them. still deciding. 
Hit me up if you are interested. I have to put my stockers back on I think.









what!!!!!!! how come?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Just not for me. Too stiff for roads in the area. on a regular road these work fine. ride is pretty good. it is that misc big bump that F's wtih me. probably going B&G or KW.
i will def be going coils again, just might go a different route.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

i hear ya man... i do have to say that the more miles you put on them and if you raise em up even 1/2 inch they ride hella better!
well good luck anyways... how much would you be looking for the coils? hit me with an IM i might have to buy them for my MK2 GTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_Just not for me. Too stiff for roads in the area. on a regular road these work fine. ride is pretty good. it is that misc big bump that F's wtih me. probably going B&G or KW.
i will def be going coils again, just might go a different route. 

for the mk4 or the mk3? I might want em for my jetta if they are the mk4. i could possibly trade you my lowering springs.shocks + cash?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
for the mk4 or the mk3? I might want em for my jetta if they are the mk4. i could possibly trade you my lowering springs.shocks + cash?

Took it to IM


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

Anyone ever have a problem withe the plastic spacer between the 2 springs, it seems to rub against the threads and makes a really annoying noise.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Audioss18)*

Take the helpers out and you don't need that.
Here are some current pics after bieng on the JOM for 6-7 months


----------



## Jetta Noob (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like it took right a bout 4 days, great service, guy even sent me a tracking number at my request. I have them sitting at my house waiting to go on my mk4 jetta, i just cant seem to nail down what else i need for a full install. I know i need front mounts, anything else? And also, do these bumpstops need to be cut?








_Modified by Jetta Noob at 5:58 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Take the helpers out and you don't need that.
Here are some current pics after bieng on the JOM for 6-7 months


Really, not needed?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Audioss18)*

they are only there to seperate the helper and the spring, if you have no helpers in then you dont need them. mine have never been on my car


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

pointslow when did you throw those rims on... i like very much


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta Noob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta Noob* »_Looks like it took right a bout 4 days, great service, guy even sent me a tracking number at my request. I have them sitting at my house waiting to go on my mk4 jetta, i just cant seem to nail down what else i need for a full install. I know i need front mounts, anything else? And also, do these bumpstops need to be cut?
_Modified by Jetta Noob at 5:58 PM 7-22-2009_

yeah cut them in half atleast...
do me a favor, push down on the strut and see if it bottoms out before its fully compressed. Im wanting to know if it will go completely down inside the housing or how much will be sticking up when its fully compressed.


----------



## JettaOneEightT (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Here's my car on JOM's. Had them on for almost a month and I LOVE them. Sorry for the garbage pics.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (JettaOneEightT)*

Before:
















After:
















needs spacers..


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

gotta say i like the first mk4 better obviously tucking harder.
i think i'm getting adapters for some wheels i've been planning on putting on the C hopefully/possibly this week so ill have pics once i get that done if it all works out! but 17 ticket might keep me from getting that done but i mean psht do i really needa pay that?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

i put them on a week or 2 ago. i jus bought them to have Another set of wheels. plus i thihnk they will look realy good once i get it painted which shoulld be soon. everything is shaved now except the front bumper. i cant wait

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_pointslow when did you throw those rims on... i like very much


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_i put them on a week or 2 ago. i jus bought them to have Another set of wheels. plus i thihnk they will look realy good once i get it painted which shoulld be soon. everything is shaved now except the front bumper. i cant wait


nice nice... what colour you going with might i ask


----------



## kirade (Jul 26, 2009)

Just fitted mine today, no adjusters on rear, and about 10 threads left on fronts


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I am painting it an off white from the 07-08 miatas....then doing a hotrod flatz brown roof and engine bay. wraping my seats in f150 King ranch "saddle" leather. Dying everything else in the interior a chocolate brown...wheels will be bbs style 5s, 50/50 brown with polished faces and lips with gold bolts that I am currently working on. Eventually shaved bay and ITBs. 

_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_nice nice... what colour you going with might i ask


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_I am painting it an off white from the 07-08 miatas....then doing a hotrod flatz brown roof and engine bay. wraping my seats in f150 King ranch "saddle" leather. Dying everything else in the interior a chocolate brown...wheels will be bbs style 5s, 50/50 brown with polished faces and lips with gold bolts that I am currently working on. Eventually shaved bay and ITBs. 


hmm sounds like a project and i like the sound of it!
only thing i dont like is the king ranch saddle leather idea, all the kind ranches i've worked and drove i just didnt like the feel or touch of it, but hey it could look really really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







for you for being out of the box


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

There arnt enough mk4s that are stepping it up so I am tryin to a little....but keep it simple because it is my daily....
As far as the leather is concerned, I just found out there is a local upholsty guy who can make his own "worn" leather so I might go that route.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

yeah i hear ya there... most ppl i know seem to stick to bolt-ons which isnt very inventive...
hmmmm he must have some time to be making "worn" leather haha if it looks good go with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jer$eydub (Feb 1, 2009)

just ordered my raceland coils for my mk4, how hard is the install? what tools will i need?


----------



## JettaOneEightT (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (jer$eydub)*

lol wut


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

2pointslow if your going to sell the coils definetally let me know okay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I don't think I will be selling them anytime soon. But I will keep that in mind


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

dammm this thread is still going on?
got about 3000miles on my JOM's so far and all is good. 
Mk3 coils on a B4 VR


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KelOne333* »_dammm this thread is still going on?
got about 3000miles on my JOM's so far and all is good. 
Mk3 coils on a B4 VR

sheet yae hahahah!!!!!!!
and alright 2point.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

any1 else get these coils lately? or have pictures of ur drop?


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*









have had them on for two months now.... love 'em!
I've really had to keep my eyes out for road irregularities! I think I need a skid plate, and, I need to go a little MOAR lows now that I got the RCs!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (4door-turbo-golf)*

You don't need a skid plate, jus drive careful...im much lower than you and I have no problem at all

_Quote, originally posted by *4door-turbo-golf* »_
have had them on for two months now.... love 'em!
I've really had to keep my eyes out for road irregularities! I think I need a skid plate, and, I need to go a little MOAR lows now that I got the RCs!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

yae skidplate just puts ur car closer to the ground, although its nice for slowing dragging over speed bumps and what not to keep from wear and tear but on a big bump its going to have such an impact against the oil pan that it'll shatter the oil pump anywho... IMO and experiences that is.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

Yea I hear ya...if you want to have a low car, be prepared to buy a few oil pans if you arnt careful. I already bottom out on everything, and im about to go lower...I can't wait..


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anyone autocrossed with these yet? Would they be ok and hold up? I know they won't be good performance wise but would they break?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I will find out in a couple weeks...haha


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Hoovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoovw* »_I know they won't be good performance wise but would they break?

why's that... if your comparing to higher end coilovers there might be a little difference but when you autocross you stiffen everything wouldn't you think it'd be comparable?
if your comparing to cup kit i wouldn't be able to say because i've never cornered/raced on a cupkit... my JOM's hold up really nice threw cornering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING LOWER!!!!!!!!!! definetally need pics and update on what your doing to do.


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

They are not adjustable? I don' know... I'm not asking for a comparison in performance. I am just asking your thoughts on quality if hard cornering may be a factor.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Hoovw)*

The fronts have plenty of room to go lower...the rear is going to take a lot of cutting and welding, but it can be done....just decidng wheather I want to do all of it or not..
I want to tuck the white walls...I got the rear lower so its almost tuckin the white wall....I might leave it where it is untill I bag it tho


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

these coils have a 2 year warranty (from veedubmachine that is) so if they blow no worries... 
i've never had a problem cornering my car....
mmmmmmm bagged mk4's


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

About to order the JOM's. just wondering what other parts will i need for installing the coils? bushings, bearings?


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Derek07)*

adjustable c-spanner tool, r32 lca bushings (mine were tore up!), new front strut mounts, rolled fenders, maybe front sway endlinks but wait till after you know for sure you rub. um i dunno 

i powdercoated my springs black. wish i had a pic of the before shot. 
i have them wound up pretty high and six dead coils in the rear. 
helper springs in the front are also sitting on each other. 
they are super stiff, you feel every part of the road. 
very very happy with my purchase. 



_Modified by VR6 Seige at 5:41 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

you need a cspanner tool?


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Derek07)*

the bushings, nuts, and bearings all seem right. but i dont think you must roll the fenders unless ur slammed ridiculously


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Derek07)*

You are going to want to roll your fenders for sure....if you want to be low you are going to need to cut your sway bar and notch your frame...
Man up and go ballls ass low....its so much more fun....this is how icurrently sit...not sure if I already posted these here or not


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

2point you gonna lower it or not?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Once I put my other wheels on it will be lower.....those being stock size tires I can't go much lower.....I might get off my ass and finih my other wheels. This is how theya re right now...still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

true true. but i also live in philly. roads arnt the best here


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Derek07)*

Yeah, we flew into philly for waterfest. I was so glad I didnt have my car.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

that'll be hella nice


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Hoovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoovw* »_Has anyone autocrossed with these yet? Would they be ok and hold up? I know they won't be good performance wise but would they break?

ran an autocross today. Went great. Very little
bodyroll, a little bumpy, but much better than many
I saw running.


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks man. Handled better than stock?


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Hoovw)*

Oh hell yeah they did. I almost saw an B stock Audi a4 touch it's side
mirror on the ground
it was rolling so much, I was pretty flat in the corners. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Hoovw* »_Thanks man. Handled better than stock?


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

So are these bouncy at all?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Hoovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoovw* »_So are these bouncy at all?

depends; how low you go, if your cut bump stops, and eventually they break in really nicely... after i put on a good 500 miles they got alot nicer once i broke the 1,000 mile mark in my opinion rode just about as good as my Koni's did on my mk3 gti and mk2 gti...


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Lets see some more pictures and/or some updates


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Lets see some more pictures and/or some updates

current status:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

mmmmmmm


----------



## 95econobox (Nov 3, 2008)

So am i missing something? where the hell do you find Coil overs for 65 bones???
All these links take me to 90 at the cheapest or 160 dollar coilovers.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (95econobox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95econobox* »_So am i missing something? where the hell do you find Coil overs for 65 bones???
All these links take me to 90 at the cheapest or 160 dollar coilovers.

wtf u talking about? these are about 350ish shipped...


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

HEY GUYS:: I got a KONI yellow suspension BRAND NEW IN THE BOX for sale..unfortunatly i totaled my GTI last month and i need $ for books and a down payment on my new car.. Im willing to let the kit go for 550.00 it retails for over 1000 online and Koni is sellin it for 778.00 i just need to make some $ back ill even give you the mount and bushing kit it comes with..please call me 845 536 1958


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*









P-Chop fun @ Budweiser plant....


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

still have about 1-2 inches to go front and back 


_Modified by Hectordagreat11 at 11:05 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

well i'm going to have my buddy post pics on here soon but just for those out there that want to go LOWWW we put on his new tires Federal FD-1's 165-45-15's on some GTI wheels painted black onto the corrado and the exhaust was laying on the ground that was with 9 threads in the back and 20-25 up front







, raised up the rear to 19 threads i believe so ill get his a$$ to post some pics.


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


----------



## Wake-N-Bake (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

i have an 04 jetta and its sitting some fat fives too, what tire size aare your tires? and are you on spacers? just wondering cause im thinkin of gettin the JOM coils myself


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Wake-N-Bake)*

hey are there any stiffer springs available for these?? mine are kinda soft...


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Wake-N-Bake)*

8mm and 20mm should fit nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...though you will rub


----------



## E-4 type (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I was wondering that too...i hope so


----------



## eecjetta (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

so, i just bought some JOM's from veedubmachine and the were 372. im a very impatient woman, so i hope this things get here pronto!


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (eecjetta)*

yeah they shipped in about a week keep your pants on
when you get them can you measure the inside diameter of the springs?

anybody else know if they'd be 60mm or 2.5"? 
i'm assuming 60mm


----------



## eecjetta (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

i have yet to get them, but they'll be here tomorrow








but yes i can measure


_Modified by eecjetta at 1:47 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Mine ride just fine. I have no helpers in the front or perches in the rear. And I cut a dead coil off the rear....doesn't ride any worse that any other coils I have ever ridden in that are low


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_hey are there any stiffer springs available for these?? mine are kinda soft...


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


----------



## dubb this (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm gonna order mine sometime soon, 
i'm really glad i found out about these cuz i was gonna get a suspension
kit for about $700 excluding shipping


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

any updates from people who had them on for 10k+ miles? still run good? no problems?


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

Had mine since the begining of summer. They are going strong...i have a little rattle because of my resonator was deleted. but i love em knock on wood. heres how it sits. 
at waterfest








in the driveway










_Modified by Ruba-DUB at 3:14 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (dubb this)*

Work fine for stance and light bumps. 
Mine are comming off next week and will be sold.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (wordddaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wordddaded* »_any updates from people who had them on for 10k+ miles? still run good? no problems?

yep yep yep!!!! i'm still rockn them and intend on keepn them on... although i might be sellin the raddo for a while to get my finances (WTF IM 17 AND HAVE FINANCES) in order because i buy her more stuff than i ever imagined i would








but these will more than likely bee on my dubz until i'm rollin in cashola http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrP (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

had them on since april. adjusted my suspension twice, my right side wouldnt drop right for a minute. now i got most of it sorted out.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DrP at 12:47 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## eecjetta (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (dubb this)*

















been on for a week.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

SOld mine last night, good luck everybody, JOMs were fun while they lasted, now they are sold off to someone else to play around with. I just needed more adjustability.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_SOld mine last night, good luck everybody, JOMs were fun while they lasted, now they are sold off to someone else to play around with. I just needed more adjustability. 

What suspension is replacing the JOM coils?
I have been on JOMs for about 6 months, and while they are comfortable, I may also be moving to something with more adjustability. Thinking B&G. Not sure yet. 
Either way the JOMs have been good. They ride great.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (leftside)*

B&G, Ksports due to the lower shock tube being threaded to redusce the shock length instead of just compressing the spring, both have this feature, or i might go all out and pick up some Stasis like a friend of mine. those are amazing but $$$.


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

hey i know its been said like 10000 times in this thread but i cant seem to find exactly what else i need when i buy the coils

i got a 2003 jetta 2.0


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

ok mybad i read back n found people said new strut mounts and bearings

i went on vdubmachine and saw the strut mounts, says 2 mounts n 2 bearings
do i still need 2 more mounts for the rear or is this all?

nvm found out i need the 2 shock mounts for rear
and now i cant afford everything with shipping being close to 100 dollars










_Modified by wordddaded at 9:11 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_well i'm going to have my buddy post pics on here soon but just for those out there that want to go LOWWW we put on his new tires Federal FD-1's 165-45-15's on some GTI wheels painted black onto the corrado and the exhaust was laying on the ground that was with 9 threads in the back and 20-25 up front







, raised up the rear to 19 threads i believe so ill get his a$$ to post some pics.

sorry i guess im a little late with these but here they are








































no notched frame, no cut bump stops, and no rubbin anywere can do the tightest u turns ever, its all in the tire if u wanna go low get some little baby tires, car rode just fine not luxury or nothin but wat do u expect
sold the car and now im ridin on Bilstein PSS's wich are like sex for ride quality but are maxed out and not nearly low enough for me


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (max_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max_dub* »_
sorry i guess im a little late with these but here they are








































no notched frame, no cut bump stops, and no rubbin anywere can do the tightest u turns ever, its all in the tire if u wanna go low get some little baby tires, car rode just fine not luxury or nothin but wat do u expect
sold the car and now im ridin on Bilstein PSS's wich are like sex for ride quality but are maxed out and not nearly low enough for me 

I will GLADLY swap coils with you. You can have your JOMs back. I want my bilstiens! I don't need to go nearly as low as you. i'll pay shipping both ways! Plus a cheesburger!


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Hell, IM, me if you are selling your Blisstens.


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

haha no man im not sellin them i love them so much they ride fantastic!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

if anyone buys a set, before you put them on do me a favor. Take the springs off and push down on the shock. I want to know if it bottoms out when full compressed or if it goes all the way inside.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Bottoms out with about 1" sticking out for the rears, not sure on the fronts.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

im just curious because i probably have 1-2" of thread left but when I spin them all the way down it seems as though it only drops the car 1/4-1/2". I checked to make sure im not sittin on the axle/tie rods and im all clear....just wondering why its such a small amount of change for that much of a change in drop on the coils


_Modified by rabriolet at 9:53 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

what car do you have them on?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

96 golf 2.0


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

odd i had a set on a 95 gti and that car was on its nuts with an inch to go yet...


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Bumpstops? helper springs out? new mounts installed of your old mushy ones on the front tops? are you sure you are all the way into the lower knuckle with the shock assembly? 
all could be causing not low to occur....


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

bumpstops are probably about 1/4-1/2" tall
helpers are in....why would that make it not sit lower? I mean if you are moving the entire setup down 1-2inches why would the helpers stop it from going down 1-2"s?
old strut bearings....again i dont see how that would stop it from going lower..
and im not sure what you mean by am i sure im all the way into the lower knuckly with the shock assembly. its a mk3 it bolts on so it can only go where it bolts


_Modified by rabriolet at 1:06 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

oops, thought it was for the 04 1.8t jetta Harlequin Golf. my fault.
the suspension may still hold it's tension against the top mount even while the lower perch is lowered 2" it may not decompress the spring a full 2", it is all about how compressed the spring is in that setup. 
Pulling the helpers will help you go lower.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

have had mine, mk4, since june. rides great. stiff/bumpy but what do you expect? i love them for the price.
just lifted it for winter mode. btw i hate cranking on the rears to raise them. any tips?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_oops, thought it was for the 04 1.8t jetta Harlequin Golf. my fault.
the suspension may still hold it's tension against the top mount even while the lower perch is lowered 2" it may not decompress the spring a full 2", it is all about how compressed the spring is in that setup. 
Pulling the helpers will help you go lower. 

haha those are two seperate cars
04 1.8T Jetta
96 Harlequin Golf
anyways, i dont feel like gettin another alignment done just to remove the helpers so i guess im stuck where i am


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
haha those are two seperate cars
04 1.8T Jetta
96 Harlequin Golf


OOPS! my fault again...I guess my brain is not working these days....


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_
OOPS! my fault again...I guess my brain is not working these days....









haha it happens


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

I have to say that the corrado rides much better on the JOM coils not what I've picked it up off it's azz. It was basically riding on the bumpstops I guess because it was soooo fricken bouncy before. I raised the perches about 1.5" all around and it is a normal ride now. Not quite as good as my previous bilsteins, but not as bad as I thought. If I can just get rid of the damn creaking when going slow over bumps I'll be set.


----------



## Harju (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (Erratic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erratic* »_I have to say that the corrado rides much better on the JOM coils not what I've picked it up off it's azz. It was basically riding on the bumpstops I guess because it was soooo fricken bouncy before. I raised the perches about 1.5" all around and it is a normal ride now. Not quite as good as my previous bilsteins, but not as bad as I thought. If I can just get rid of the damn creaking when going slow over bumps I'll be set.

yeah... we never cut the bumpstops which we should've and that would've made the ride about what youre experiencing now... 
did you try and tighten the lower strut mount?
EDIT: i accidentally was still signed in as my buddy (harju) but this is actually D3hd3nd.


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_i hate cranking on the rears to raise them. any tips?


----------



## dubb this (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*

anyone have any major camber issues with these on a mk4 (gti) when lowering over 1 1/2?
i want to order these and go about 2 inches but my buddy went 2 inches in his mk4 gli and had bad camber issues with the front wheels.
his suspension set up is neuspeed springs and bilstein shocks.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (dubb this)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubb this* »_anyone have any major camber issues with these on a mk4 (gti) when lowering over 1 1/2?
i want to order these and go about 2 inches but my buddy went 2 inches in his mk4 gli and had bad camber issues with the front wheels.
his suspension set up is neuspeed springs and bilstein shocks.

You shouldn't have camber issues on a MK4, pretty much regardless of how low you go. The suspension setup is designed to maintain the same camber through the full travel. 
Camber issues on a MK4 usually indicate other problems exist.


----------



## dubb this (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (leftside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftside* »_
You shouldn't have camber issues on a MK4, pretty much regardless of how low you go. The suspension setup is designed to maintain the same camber through the full travel. 
Camber issues on a MK4 usually indicate other problems exist. 

hm, thanks for the info. 
i thought it was weird that he was the first person i heard had camber issues on a mk4.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (dubb this)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubb this* »_
hm, thanks for the info. 
i thought it was weird that he was the first person i heard had camber issues on a mk4.


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

has anyone tried Eibach coil overs on mk4s??


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (van dub)*

Only seen them on a Audi Avant. nice and low and great ride.


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (dubb this)*

on a fwd mkIV the only thing you may not have problems with is caster while lowering the front. camber and toe up front absolutely change when you lower the ride hight. if you are low enough you max out the toe adjustment and call it a day. ball joint adjustment for toe is the only thing done on the car when you go get an alignment - it's the only thing that can be adjusted w/o camber kits. camber may not be bad enough to worry about. toe is what usually eats up tires.
for the rears: on a fixed beam the camber and toe is for the most part fixed (you can tweak it slightly with the body mount brackets, more so with shims). when you lower the rear the camber and toe do not change. caster changes i.e. when you see slammed cars rubbing on the quarter panel aft of the rear door.


----------



## ixbilalxi (Oct 21, 2008)

I just got my joms shipped from veedubmachine in great britain. ordered monday, got em today in the morning. All the way to california.
Will get them installed this weekend.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ixbilalxi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ixbilalxi* »_I just got my joms shipped from veedubmachine in great britain. ordered monday, got em today in the morning. All the way to california.
Will get them installed this weekend.

they seem to do hella good when they're in stock and not backed up.


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (dubb this)*

Madddd rubbing of the sway bar on the axles now that the springs have settled....
Coils have been on the car for over 6 months, no complaints, other than the fact that they only supply you with one spanner tool which doesn't allow you to lock them properly after adjustment!
Winter mode pics are coming soon, just waiting until I see the first snowflake to throw on the X-Ices...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (4door-turbo-golf)*

damn rubbing with wheel gap








and ive never had any problems/nor have any of my buddys that run JOM's had a problem with locking them after adjustment...


----------



## D_ _ (Mar 4, 2008)

i`m running JOM coilovers on my mk1 golf and just in few month all 4 dust boots have torn apart. i have tried to fit some from mk3 golf, OE number 357 413 175 A, but they are too large to fit inside the JOM spring
here is the dust boot i have tried








so, can anyone suggest what dust boots to use? i don`t want to run them without some sort of protection as our roads are a bit dirty


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (D_ _)*

same thing happened to the dust boots on my corrado


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

bah, my coils are so far down that the boot is smashed ontop of the coilover body, the only time that thing sees dirt is when i jack the car up hahaha


----------



## mitchsmkIIIgti (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

i have a set of JOM coils on my gti and they go as low as u need and they ride great. there great coil overs expecially for that price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mitchsmkIIIgti (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (mitchsmkIIIgti)*

by the way i got mine from http://www.performance-cafe.com $499. im guessing they still have them.


----------



## Ruba-DUB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (mitchsmkIIIgti)*

veedubmachine is where to get them, if they are in stock. Bought mine like a year ago for 250 US bones. love em


----------



## Iukey (Dec 9, 2009)

Contemplating getting some JOM's for my Golf MK4...I got a huge arch gap to kill, I hope these can do it...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Iukey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iukey* »_Contemplating getting some JOM's for my Golf MK4...I got a huge arch gap to kill, I hope these can do it...

go back a few pages and look for a silver golf with white walls and you'll see that they do just that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

First of all, excuse possible grammar etc mistakes, since i'm from Europe








I've read all 38 pages...







that was exhausting, lol 
It seems like i've had the JOM coilovers for the longest time here. I've bought and installed mine on Jan.2007 on my G60 Corrado. A buddy of mine is the dealer for JOM parts in my country so when i told him i was thinking of buying coils he advised me to try those, since the price was fairly good (and if anything went wrong he would cover the expenses







) To be honest i wanted something more "reputable" (i was gonna buy Koni's), but since i'm not using my car on track or something, and i just wanted coils for lowering i decided to buy those. Btw, he advised me to stay away from FK coils, since he has seen a lot of horror stories here








I actually paid more than you guys here, but consider that:
1) i've bought these 3 years ago, when they actually were indroduced to the market
2)we have to pay VAT (tax) and 
3)plus shipping for parts to where i live sucks








The fact is that they go really low (lower than most coilovers). I actually had to raise them a bit 'cause the tyres were rubbing on the fenders (but i'm rolling them soon and getting smaller tyres so i'll lower them some more soon). I have not cut the bumpstops...There are not adjusted all the way down, i still have about 1 and a half finger gap between tyre and fender. 
As far as ride goes, well the truth is that they tend to be a bit bouncy but take in consideration that our roads are not reallt good here (in most cases) and i probably need new tyres too. The handling is great through cornerning compared to FK lowering springs i had before. 
They lasted well for the 3 years i've had them, no corrosion or anything (but it doesn't actually rains a lot in the Mediteranean area, lol) and i don't daily my 'Rado (only weekends). I have done absolutely no maintance to them for the past 3 yrs other than changing top mounts when i installed them. After 3 years i suspect that maybe on of the rear coilover has gone bad (doesn't leak however) but i won't know 4 sure until i remove them and see...
All the pics you guys posted of the JOM coils shows blue spring ones, well mine are red with blue details







so i guess at the beginning of their production they must have been red and later they changed the colour but idk







I'm 99% positive that they are NOT made in Germany (China or Taiwan i guess) and probably the V-Maxx, Raceland, Supersport are all made by the same factory somewhere in Asia. However, JOM must have been the 1st company that introduced those 'cause all the others brands mentioned above are newer than the JOM which is a well known tuning company in Germany (my buddy also visited their factory, they invited him to the Essen motor show, etc.) 
Overall opinion would be that they are good for the price, for someone who's only interested in lowering his vehicle i would recommend them, they can go very low and the ride is def firm but bouncy. The truth is that "you get what u pay for". If i would bought coilovers again, i would save more $$$ and buy a well-known brand (KW's would be my choice). 
And pics:


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

i recieved my set... i was waiting on the strut tops nad bushing o34 came thru with those.. and i got euro image strut caps(shorty)
be doing the install this weekend..
next week get my ame rims... than proably order a votex kit.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

Can anyone help me out, I know a few have had problems. Well my buddy blew his front JOM strut on his mk4. Unfortunately he threw away the warranty paper. Does anyone know who/how/where I should contact someone to get it replaced. As far as I know JOM is German, I didn't think we would get to far if we called them. Any input has been appreciated. The seller I bought them from has given me the cold shoulder as far as getting another warranty paper or what I should do.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Can anyone help me out, I know a few have had problems. Well my buddy blew his front JOM strut on his mk4. Unfortunately he threw away the warranty paper. Does anyone know who/how/where I should contact someone to get it replaced. As far as I know JOM is German, I didn't think we would get to far if we called them. Any input has been appreciated. The seller I bought them from has given me the cold shoulder as far as getting another warranty paper or what I should do. 









hmmm i cant remember who in the states sells them that u could talk to... strasphere?


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Did he buy them through Veedubmachine? If so, just contact them. They should have record of when they were purchased. The warranty should be valid with proof of purchase date.


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

got mine installed... they have not settled... and i still have room to go lower on the front and rear..
mk4 jetta people.


----------



## franomania (Aug 8, 2005)

not going to lie i skipped from about page 16 to the last BUT this more applies to people who live in canada and bought JOM's from veedubmachine...how long did it take to recieve them? and what was the total cost including shipping/duty fees?


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

Just bought my second set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif $440 shipped with strut mounts and bearings. Can't wait to drop the mk3 on her ass


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (max_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max_dub* »_Just bought my second set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif $440 shipped with strut mounts and bearings. Can't wait to drop the mk3 on her ass









Mail lady arrived this morning at 10 a.m. with my coilovers. 3 day shipping...not bad for overseas







Now just gotta wait for all the snow to go away


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s14.5gnewide* »_got mine installed... they have not settled... and i still have room to go lower on the front and rear..
mk4 jetta people.









































wtf did you do to those wheels?


----------



## 4door-turbo-golf (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (franomania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franomania* »_not going to lie i skipped from about page 16 to the last BUT this more applies to people who live in canada and bought JOM's from veedubmachine...how long did it take to recieve them? and what was the total cost including shipping/duty fees?

duty/taxes/handling fee was $67.51 CAD, so, add that to whatever the coils & shipping costs are (as per veedubmachine's website...)
I forget how long it took to get them.... maybe a week or so...


----------



## franomania (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

i let a girl i know borrow my car to run a few errands... needles to say she curbed the rear somehow...
i have 2 other sets of rims..
ame circa spec r 19's
and a 10 spoke 19's with a lip.
the rims that are on are my winter rollers.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s14.5gnewide* »_i let a girl i know borrow my car


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

no, i was talking about the crappy flat black paint job. but since they're winter wheels, i guess it's ok. just don't let it happen again.


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

alright after reading 38 ***** pages







...I am convinced! Iam ordering mine right now...although im buying mine to lower the front and raise up the back...The PO cut the back FK lowering springs and it worked with the RAs i had on it but now i got new wheels its sittin on the back tires...ill post some after pics after i install them....
























here is the old stance with the BBS ra's 








Excuse the dirty ass car...I dont drive it during the winter so its just been sitting gettin dirty while i finish everything up! Ive done a ton of stuff to it this winter...$2000 worth of head work (Port & Polish, big valves, bigger cams, ect.), euro headlights, clear euro turns, kamei eyebrow, badgeless grill, euro bumpers, custom made tail lights, new wheels, now coilovers...next is paint....hopefully ($$$$) its gonna be a totally different car this spring/summer!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (vw_16v_scirocco)*

sounds like a build... where's the thread man


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

didnt make one....should have....i guess i still could!


----------



## Jonny_ (Mar 24, 2008)

How long have your coilovers Jom??? How many miles have with them until they feel they were no longer good??
I am referring to the Blue Springs Jom.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jonny_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_16v_scirocco* »_didnt make one....should have....i guess i still could!

very true

_Quote, originally posted by *Jonny_* »_How long have your coilovers Jom??? How many miles have with them until they feel they were no longer good??
I am referring to the Blue Springs Jom.

i've had mine for over a year now. around 15k miles, still ride just fine.


----------



## OverCaffeinated (Mar 9, 2009)

I pretty much have decided on getting these.
But I read through as many pages as I could, and I'm curious if anyone runs these with completely dumping the car? I only want to lower the car an inch or less. 
I can only assume they will handle better this way and I won't have to do other mods like dropping the sway bars, cutting bump stop, etc.?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (OverCaffeinated)*

overcaff if your looking for handling drop the car until the A-arms are parrallel with the ground (after the springs have settled of course).


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

man ordered mine a weed ago and they have been in customs for 4 going on 5 days now!!! they were shipped very fast till they got to customs...STUPID CUSTOMS!


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (vw_16v_scirocco)*

ok so you guys keep say veedubmachines got them shipped for 250 to us but with the exchange rate it 330 so how are you getting them for 250 shipped








also i read that the price isnt going to stay this low for long anyone know how much longer


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (rubber-side-down)*

$330 isnt bad...i paid $380 for mine shipped!


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (vw_16v_scirocco)*

where did u get them


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ii paid $500








i bought mine before i found this (ive had mine since march of last year though)


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Just ordered some from Veedub for $350 for my winter/daily beater. It needs to be lower than the cup kit I have now


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

no, i was talking about the crappy flat black paint job. but since they're winter wheels, i guess it's ok. just don't let it happen again.

those are the color my rims came in i did not paint them or anything. raderwerks... i just got my new rims for this season yesterday lol...
and im thinking of getting the raderwerks powdercoated a copper or bronz color.. maybe a purple with a blue flake.. idk something diffrent.. but i agree the color the rims came in went to crap very quick they are painted or etched black...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

just ordered my second set from the "machine", $347 shipped!!!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_just ordered my second set from the "machine", $347 shipped!!!









nice nice.... 
if the car i just got recently didnt already have PSS's on it i would go JOM... they DEFEINETALLY do not go low enough thou, compared to JOM's which can make driving impossible


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

everyone even remotely in the fence about these should pull the trigger. i just got mine installed. not crazy low but much lower than my sport springs and ride way better. they can deffinitely go WAY lower too. pics soon maybe. winter mode is embarrasing.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tragik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tragik* »_ pics soon maybe. winter mode is embarrasing. 

haha my winter mode is tucking
and yes the pictures


----------



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (D3hd3nd)*

Yes to pics


----------



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Can we get some updated links, most of them are dead or broken. Thanks


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonDubset* »_Can we get some updated links, most of them are dead or broken. Thanks

http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=142

took me two seconds on google. it probably should be in the 1st post though.

I took some shots last night, waiting for my girl to upload them


_Modified by tragik at 9:22 AM 3-7-2010_


----------



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (tragik)*

I got an mk3, are the jettas listed as golfs?


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jettas are listed as Ventos i think
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=371


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tragik)*

i love my joms i recommend them to anyone for the price. they go so low
i am thinking about a camber kit so i can go lower without rubbing the tires. 
if you have the front struts laying around could you take these measurements for me?
-length/diameter of threaded portion & non threaded portion on top of strut
-diameter of strut shaft
if not do you know how i could take them without removing the wheel? 
reference here-
http://www.ground-control-stor...A=195


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tragik)*

all mk2, mk3, B3, B4, and corrado are all the same so it doesnt matter what set you order as long as its one of those if you have one of those vehicles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

I just installed JOM Coils on my MK4. I really like them. The ride is very good and not bouncy. Its pretty stiff. I go into corners like a go cart. I dropped the car 2.5 inches. I have another 2 inches in the front to go and an inch in the back. They go just as low as VMAXX I think.


----------



## OverCaffeinated (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (EuroWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroWolfsburg* »_ They go just as low as VMAXX I think. 


lower and better ride quality and reliability... i've owned both
JOM > Vmaxx


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

*FV-QR*









Not the best shot of the height, but there you go.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

15 threads front 22 rear


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

After much deliberation, I installed the JOM's about 4 months ago. They look, feel, and drive fantastic. I was very concerned about using a "cheap economy" set of coils but these have far exceeded all of my expectations. In fact, I have 2 different friends both driving MKIV's on KONI's and neither can believe how great my car feels now. I have driven both their cars and there's no noticable differences that any of us can tell. Great buy, and 2 thumbs up!! I will post pics in a bit.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

I cannot believe the love, attention, and waste of vortex server space this thread represents. Wow. If you want to SHOW your car on the cheap, cut the springs. If you want to drive your car past 5/10ths .... well, there are better solutions.
edit:
stupid-stupid-stupid ... I added to this thread
























_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 8:16 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

You added...exactly.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_I cannot believe the love, attention, and waste of vortex server space this thread represents. Wow. If you want to SHOW your car on the cheap, cut the springs. If you want to drive your car past 5/10ths .... well, there are better solutions.
edit:
stupid-stupid-stupid ... I added to this thread























_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 8:16 PM 3-8-2010_

its nice of all the jackasses that have never even DRIVEN a car with them to comment on them. i bet you if you got in my car and rode in it without knowing they were JOM's you wouldnt be able to tell how much they cost or what they were. wtf is wrong with people talking out of their asses when they have no clue what they are talking about. ive had mine for a year now with no issues and I daily drive the car. my intention wasnt to build a autocross/track car or anything, i mean its a freakin 4dr family car for crying out loud, and a 2liter ontop of that. 


_Modified by rabriolet at 5:44 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
its nice of all the jackasses that have never even DRIVEN a car with them to comment on them. i bet you if you got in my car and rode in it without knowing they were JOM's you wouldnt be able to tell how much they cost or what they were.

True - I wouldn't know the "brand", but I've experienced enough vehicles with quality suspensions to know the difference. I could feel a suboptimal suspension on the nearest on/off ramp - trust me









_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_.. wtf is wrong with people talking out of their asses when they have no clue what they are talking about. 

Believe it or not, actually - I do









_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_ ive had mine for a year now with no issues and I daily drive the car. 

A WHOLE year? Wow! Post back in 5 and let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_ my intention wasnt to build a autocross/track car or anything, i mean its a freakin 4dr family car for crying out loud, and a 2liter ontop of that. 

Cool (truly







) - you know what you want.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

you guys are soooooooo cool with your thousands of dollars in suspension. all i wanted it for was to drop the car, which ill be going air this year so who cares......oh wait, better not say that either because im sure you have a tooooooon of opinions on how air ride is ****ty to








whats it matter to you what we do with our cars anyway? you want a fast track/daily car with a ton of money into your motor/suspension, we dont. get over it
BOOO HOOO they are spending $350 on coilovers WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_you guys are soooooooo cool with your thousands of dollars in suspension. all i wanted it for was to drop the car, which ill be going air this year so who cares......oh wait, better not say that either because im sure you have a tooooooon of opinions on how air ride is ****ty to








whats it matter to you what we do with our cars anyway? you want a fast track/daily car with a ton of money into your motor/suspension, we dont. get over it
BOOO HOOO they are spending $350 on coilovers WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH









Oooh Oooh - will the fun never end? When I bought my suspension parts - they were less than $1,000 - c'mon, you can do better than that!
If you want to drop your ride - cool ... you are NOT among those in this thread that think their handling has increased substantially by slamming their car with these parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

we went 38 pages w/o this happening... 
please keep the B/S out of this thread please.... it's ment to help those looking for budget coilovers, if you have opinion of these on your car then please post your more than welcome to... 
but there's no need for this to happen like it does in all threads.


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_









The serious threads get ruined all the time by jack-offs that think they know what they're talking about "lowering = better handling" 


Pot, meet Kettle......................


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_









The serious threads get ruined all the time by jack-offs that think they know what they're talking about "lowering = better handling" and that kind of B/S, why should this one be any different!









P.S. your suspension is cheap and poor quality with a crappy ride and handles like a shopping cart!









sorry but your not exactally helping by continuing to fill it with trash talk...
and do you own a set of these coilovers?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_F**k no, I don't buy cheap poor quality parts........so if you're going to say "you haven't used them so you don't know" B/S 
I'll ask you this, do you use no name oil in your engine or use regular gas or buy the cheapest brake pads you can find or the cheapest tires.........I'm guessing you'll probably say yes!









actually you are WRONG......but let me guess.....even though manufacturer suggests 89 you run 92/93 because ITS SO AWESOME AND HIGHER GRADE MUST BE BETTER!!
you know that's wrong right? 
I run 93 in my car because it will ping and run like crap if i dont. I also run whatever tire is best suited for what I am trying to do, but we wont get into that. Have you ever done research that compares cheaper brands to top name brands? some of them come out rated just as good as the top names. you just buy things for the name plastered all over it. good for you/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

stop the pointless banter please


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*

does anybody know the inner spring diameter of the front coils?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
I'm wrong huh!







I use 91/93 for the same reason all VR6 owners should because unlike your erronious "manufacturer suggests 89" look at the filler label, it says so. And I use 100 at the track.......but that's just cause I like to spend the extra money to look cool!















Like the suspension you love, you suck!

















you're a retard


----------



## superfurry (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Bought Thursday, 3/4 from the UK arrived today, 3/9. Super good service direct from the veedubmachine website. I read through all 39 pages and figured it'd see what these were all about. Took my Weitec GT's off and got these on in a couple hours. Fronts have 7ish threads left, rears have 20. Helper springs still in and didn't cut the bumpstops. I'm about as low as I can get without removing the bumpstops completely. The bumpstops are gonna need to be wafer thin to get any travel methinks. I'm running 165/50 15's on stock BBS RA. 25mm wheel spacers in the rear and 13mm in the front. I know they're not Koni, Bilstein, KW etc. I'm too cheap to put $1k coils on my $800 car...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i can read. you just have nothing better to do than post your useless banter in here


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

what does that have to do with being able to read??


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (superfurry)*

nice job superfurry i like how it looks.
as for the 2 bickering knock it off jesus....
as for the guy that runs 100 at the track, i hope your advancing your timing as well otherwise your actually making your car run worse.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (superfurry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superfurry* »_Bought Thursday, 3/4 from the UK arrived today, 3/9. ... 

bought mine sunday 2/28 and got mine yesterday 3/9 and were both on the west coast so i wonder why mine got held up longer???

...and guys, these are volkswagens, they are meant to be used and abused and neglected and have cheap parts etc. so please stop treating your vw like its a porsche, its not like it will last any longer!!!


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

So I figure this is a good opportunity to write a quick review of these coilovers, and hopefully sideline the ignorant BS going on in this thread and put things back on topic.
So...after almost a year of running these coilovers on my MKIV, I pulled them off last week to install a set of KW V1's.
The JOM coils ride really nice. I ran them all last year with just a hair of tire tuck front and rear. At that low of a stance, honestly the performance isn't that great. To be fair, the car won't perform very well at that height with any coilover. The valving is pretty soft, which is partly why they are so comfortable, but that comes at a price. The dampers don't do a very good job controlling the spring when the car is pushed hard. This isn't as big of an issue if the car is at a more reasonable height, and really isn't noticed in most normal driving situations.
I ran them through the winter at about a 1 finger gap front and rear. At this height, the coilovers perform MUCH better. Allowing more suspension travel with a relatively soft damper will always produce better results. I never cut the bump stops up front, however I know the car would have handled better at a lower height if I did. At summer height, I regularly bottomed out the suspension and felt the car bounce off the bump stop going through corners. At a 1 finger gap, I don't think I hit the bump stops once....although in WA the roads are wet pretty much all winter, so take that for what it's worth. 
Overall I was very pleased with the JOM's. At the time, I mostly wanted a low stance that was comfortable for daily driving. The JOM's did exactly what I wanted. After some time on them, I came to realize I really wanted something that performed a little better. Again, this comes at a price. My stance isn't as low on the KW's and they are noticeably stiffer....as any performance oriented setup should be. It is a good compromise for me, although I do miss the stance I had on the JOM's. 
Would I buy JOM coilovers again? It really depends on what I wanted to do with the car. If I was building a car purely for style and working with a budget, then yes. They go super low, ride nice, and are adjustable.
If I was looking for a good compromise of performance and style, I would probably look at a different coilover....although anything that fits this description will be 3x the price. 
My car as it currently sits on KW coilovers:


----------



## Dasato1.8t (Dec 10, 2008)

i just want to ask simple question i tried to order from veedubmachine on some mkiv jom coilovers, but i tried to use it with paypal and pay with a credit card, for those of you who bought jom from the veedubmachine, how did you pay for them, bank card, check card, credit card, i have the money but i cant get them grr help!


----------



## OverCaffeinated (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (leftside)*

Good write up. Its' good to hear a comparison from someone who has had different setups on the same car and understands what the JOMs can and can't do.


leftside said:


> So I figure this is a good opportunity to write a quick review of these coilovers, and hopefully sideline the ignorant BS going on in this thread and put things back on topic.
> So...after almost a year of running these coilovers on my MKIV, I pulled them off last week to install a set of KW V1's.
> The JOM coils ride really nice. I ran them all last year with just a hair of tire tuck front and rear. At that low of a stance, honestly the performance isn't that great. To be fair, the car won't perform very well at that height with any coilover. The valving is pretty soft, which is partly why they are so comfortable, but that comes at a price. The dampers don't do a very good job controlling the spring when the car is pushed hard. This isn't as big of an issue if the car is at a more reasonable height, and really isn't noticed in most normal driving situations.
> I ran them through the winter at about a 1 finger gap front and rear. At this height, the coilovers perform MUCH better. Allowing more suspension travel with a relatively soft damper will always produce better results. I never cut the bump stops up front, however I know the car would have handled better at a lower height if I did. At summer height, I regularly bottomed out the suspension and felt the car bounce off the bump stop going through corners. At a 1 finger gap, I don't think I hit the bump stops once....although in WA the roads are wet pretty much all winter, so take that for what it's worth.
> ...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (OverCaffeinated)*

for anyone who wants a stiffer ride than the joms you can order racelands for $368 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...30969


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (OverCaffeinated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OverCaffeinated* »_Good write up. Its' good to hear a comparison from someone who has had different setups on the same car and understands what the JOMs can and can't do.


im the original poster and i've had Vmaxx's, JOM's, Koni's, Weitecs, Bilstein PSS's, bilstein cupkit and some other cupkit...
Vmaxx's are horrible all around other than going low
JOM's are good a aggressive stance and go hella low and ride nice for daily while low
Koni's didnt go low enough, the dampening adj tabs sucked and i ended up snapping one off and they wouldnt warranty it nor would they warranty/contact me about the fronts being blown
Bilstein's ride amazing low while keeping alot of performance but dont go low enough
Weitecs are a little bouncy for the price but handle a little better than vmaxx jom's
Cupkits handle better but obviously arent adjustable...
Gehr so your telling me you either;
A. switch chips out before you go to the track and after at the track or
B. run 100 octane at all times?


----------



## OverCaffeinated (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

D3hd3nd I know you're the original poster. I've been following for quite some time.
I was more or less diverting from the BS in the thread had.
The more comparisons like your and others the better.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_

This is a really big point for you!?!?!!? Why don't you worry about sh!tty suspension that people are buying that have crappy spring rates and less about the octane grade in my race car!?!








We can discuss it in the 12V VR6 forum if you'd like!









and why are you worried about our suspension, go play with your "Race car"


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

your girl does it for me








if you are trying to be a smartass about spelling you're failing


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

bla bla bla im sure.
you keep doing this stupid "you're" crap and I have not ONCE misused the spelling of the word


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*

knock the bull**** off.
if you wanna be 10 year old in a word fight on the playground then do it through IM's or emails, grow the **** up honestly


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (a little about Vmaxx in here too). (D3hd3nd)*

Soooooooo...back on topic. Just put my set of J.O.M.s on my mk3 gti tonight and im at 15 threads in front and 25 in the back. definetely bouncy but they settled alot on my corrado so just got put the miles on now. I'll post some pics when i get my bumpers back on


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (max_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max_dub* »_Soooooooo...back on topic. Just put my set of J.O.M.s on my mk3 gti tonight and im at 15 threads in front and 25 in the back. definetely bouncy but they settled alot on my corrado so just got put the miles on now. I'll post some pics when i get my bumpers back on

with or without trimmed bumpstops? mine "bounces" one time and its done. id rather it do that than be so stiff it rocks everything loose in the car when you hit a bump


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (rabriolet)*

no trimmed bumpstops. Just put them in. They bounce once and then done just like you said. And they have about 10 miles on them right now so of course there a little bouncy but like i said on my corrado they settled and then were awesome for daily driving. I don't auto x or anything like that so don't feel the need for $1k+ coils


----------



## Shmoflo (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (max_dub)*

Ok So my pay check clears tomorrow and and going to be placing my order. Just one quick question before: Is there anything else that I need/you suggest I purchase at the same time?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (Shmoflo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shmoflo* »_Ok So my pay check clears tomorrow and and going to be placing my order. Just one quick question before: Is there anything else that I need/you suggest I purchase at the same time?

new strut mounts/bearings and hardware and a case of


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

I put the Joms on my Harlequin on Sunday and they ride pretty good. I have no complaints as of now. They need to settle a bit and then I'll know how they really ride. Not sure what I have as far as threads left but the front fender to the ground is 21.75". There is a good 1" and a half left of threads left in the front and about 2 and a half in the back.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VWKW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKW* »_I put the Joms on my Harlequin on Sunday and they ride pretty good. I have no complaints as of now. They need to settle a bit and then I'll know how they really ride. Not sure what I have as far as threads left but the front fender to the ground is 21.75". There is a good 1" and a half left of threads left in the front and about 2 and a half in the back.

pics of said harlequin please


----------



## BostonDubset (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (rabriolet)*

What kinda ride should I expect down 3" in front, and 1.5" in rear on JOMs?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (BostonDubset)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKW* »_I put the Joms on my Harlequin on Sunday and they ride pretty good. I have no complaints as of now. They need to settle a bit and then I'll know how they really ride. Not sure what I have as far as threads left but the front fender to the ground is 21.75". There is a good 1" and a half left of threads left in the front and about 2 and a half in the back.

hey your in milwaukee... i need to see your harlequin!!!!! i wanna see one in person, wanna see a mk2 with a audi "powerplant"?

_Quote, originally posted by *BostonDubset* »_What kinda ride should I expect down 3" in front, and 1.5" in rear on JOMs?

your gonna wanna drop the rear more like 2" 2get a leveled look... it should be a decent ride as your A arms should be pretty parallel at the height.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (D3hd3nd)*

speaking of harlequin, ive had joms on mine for about a year now...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (2deepn2dubs)*

I literally just bought it this last Saturday morning in New York. A buddy and I hoped in my other Golf at noon on Friday drove all night. We got to NY at about 3am and slept till 6am to go look at it at 7 am. We both decided it was in really good shape so I bought it. We were back on the road heading home to WI at about 8am Saturday. We got back home at 10pm that night so the only thing I have had time to do to it is lower it. I have a VR that I put a VSR and ported and polished big valve head on along with some 288 cams that will be going into this car as well. So if anyone needs any GLX parts let me know I have a full shell minus the motor and trans


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i hate you......thats the 2nd base color i need haha. i missed a blue for sale, now a green


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

The green is the only one I wanted and I lucked out and found one pretty quickly. It needs a little work but over all it's pretty clean. I'm going to swap in the VR this year and wait till winter to actually start the real work on it. I have a list of things I want and or need for it. Oh and it's #43 on the registery. The guy I bought it from has had it since early 98 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever heard of or used JOM coilovers (VWKW)*

nice!!!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (VWKW)*

sounds awsome man... when you planning on doing the swap...
both harlequins look awsome!!!
my vw projects are put aside right now, doing a buddys neon motor and another buddys 240 right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif little change up but should be easy enough


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Not sure when we are swapping it yet. We need to find some time to do it. I bought the Harlequin kinda on short notice so we are all pressed for time right now


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (VWKW)*

yeah i hear ya... should probably get a thread going once u start thou, there havent been any harlequin builds around


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Not really much of a build. The motor is already done. I was building it for my GLX but I found the Quin and now I'm switching focus to that. The body and interior are in really good shape so again not going to be to much to post about that either. Oh and I hate build threads...lol They're just all about "look at me and my car" I'm not really into the bragging thing. I do it because I love the car and for myself ya know?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

lemme know if you ditch the interior haha, or if you wanna go a little oem+, I redid my seats earlier this year but thinking about doing a set of glx/trek seats instead.


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

The only thing I was thinking of doing was to stretch the Harlequin seat fabric over some big bolstered GLX seats. I want to keep it as OEM as possible on the inside that is...lol I have to buy some adapters for my wheels now seeing I'm going to be keeping it 4 lug.


----------



## OverCaffeinated (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*

1400 posts and you keep popin in to talk trash. The title says JOM and Vmaxx. Just steer clear of the topic altogether rather than keep giving useless negative input.
You obviously have nothing better to do because it seems to be a pass time of yours
Example: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4804289
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4792880


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (OverCaffeinated)*

You forgot about this one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4702701

apparently this guy is king of suspension and were all a bunch of idiots who don't know anything.
gehr go trash talk with your "racecar" buddies n stay out of our thread which is for people on a budget or looking for decent coils for daily driving.
Everyone else lets keep the write ups and pics coming! I have 2 sets of J.O.M. coils and have 0 problems with either of them.


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (VWKW)*

is that the harlequin i drove by today on bender?








and i've had a set of vmaxx on my old 88 gli. didnt have a problem with them, and actually liked them alot, i dont know if i want a set of those again or if i want to try some JOMs ive only heard good things about them


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0808)*

hey brandon haha we drove past each other in slinger last week, finally...
go with JOM's over vmaxx all day, i've had both JOM > Vmaxx


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0808* »_is that the harlequin i drove by today on bender?








and i've had a set of vmaxx on my old 88 gli. didnt have a problem with them, and actually liked them alot, i dont know if i want a set of those again or if i want to try some JOMs ive only heard good things about them

That's be the one. I was on my way to the 40 to swap my rims out for some Rado wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWKW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWKW* »_The only thing I was thinking of doing was to stretch the Harlequin seat fabric over some big bolstered GLX seats. I want to keep it as OEM as possible on the inside that is...lol I have to buy some adapters for my wheels now seeing I'm going to be keeping it 4 lug. 

thats the idea i had, but used the gl seats instead. ive been thinking about redoing a set on glx seats but no harle owners spend money on their cars so ill be stuck with these for awhile i can see


----------



## VWKW (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

I would take yours off your hands if you were closer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 522186 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: (VWKW)*

I'm not sure if this has been posted already or not because i stopped reading when all the BS came.
I read the OP's in depth comparison on his JOM's and it sounded very nice. One thing though you didn't mention whether they were the blueline or redline JOM's.
Is there any major difference besides ride height and price?
It looks like the red ones will drop about 30mm more than the blue ones.
Red:
http://www.venommotorsport.com...nsion
Blue:
http://www.venommotorsport.com...nsion


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (385 Z)*

no be honest i dont remember what color they are... not sure if it makes a difference though...
i had a link that showed exactally what i bought originally, along with many others, and it had pictures...


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

has anyone ever rode on FK AK's? for the price they dont look bad at all?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0808* »_has anyone ever rode on FK AK's? for the price they dont look bad at all?

i've only been on streetlines and they suck, along with the fact that they blow out real fast.


----------



## AlexiZenieris (Sep 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

So, I'm gonna probably be picking these up from Veedubmachine today. I know it's been asked, but how long should shipping take?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AlexiZenieris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiZenieris* »_So, I'm gonna probably be picking these up from Veedubmachine today. I know it's been asked, but how long should shipping take?

a weekish


----------



## AlexiZenieris (Sep 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I keep posting in the numerous threads for JOM's, but it wouldn't hurt to ask the same question in 2 threads. I've got 8.5 wheels and have 225/40/18s on them. Think I'm gonna be rubbing the coils?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AlexiZenieris)*

kinda a rhetorical question there... all depends on how low you plan on going and if you roll the edges


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AlexiZenieris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiZenieris* »_I keep posting in the numerous threads for JOM's, but it wouldn't hurt to ask the same question in 2 threads. I've got 8.5 wheels and have 225/40/18s on them. Think I'm gonna be rubbing the coils? 

I had 9s in the rear of my car and had plenty of clearance even being at an et20.
I had 8's in the front et30 and no problem there either. your offset plays a big part in if you will rub or not.

On a side note......Im going to have mine up for sale soon if someone is looking to buy a set cheap. They are still in great shape and never seized or anything. I drive the car like 5-10miles a day and then the randomn long drive to as how or something here and there. I would say in the last year that I've owned them they probably have 3-5k miles on them



_Modified by rabriolet at 6:30 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## OverCaffeinated (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rabriolet)*

In reference to your side note, shot me a pm when you have them ready for sale.








Quote, originally posted by rabriolet »
On a side note......Im going to have mine up for sale soon if someone is looking to buy a set cheap. They are still in great shape and never seized or anything. I drive the car like 5-10miles a day and then the randomn long drive to as how or something here and there. I would say in the last year that I've owned them they probably have 3-5k miles on them



_Modified by OverCaffeinated at 9:26 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## YungFrshCrckr (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this what everyone is buying from veedubmachine?
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=371
I ask because it doesn't say anything about rear bumpstops. Is all hardware needed, included?


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (YungFrshCrckr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YungFrshCrckr* »_Is this what everyone is buying from veedubmachine?
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=371
I ask because it doesn't say anything about rear bumpstops. Is all hardware needed, included?

how much does it cost? i never knew we could buy something online that was sold in a different currency


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

ordered mine the other day, still waiting for the money to go through then they get shipped out







**** paypal


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0808* »_
how much does it cost? i never knew we could buy something online that was sold in a different currency

its like $350 shipped

_Quote, originally posted by *YungFrshCrckr* »_Is this what everyone is buying from veedubmachine?
http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk...d=371
I ask because it doesn't say anything about rear bumpstops. Is all hardware needed, included?

you prolly gonna need new strut mounts n bearings, and rear shock mounts


_Modified by wordddaded at 11:17 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (wordddaded)*

UK£ 156.68 = 238.122264 U.S. dollar i got that from google? is shipping 100$? for some reason i thought it converted to around 500$. 
i might have to pick up a set of these my next paycheck then


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

shipping for me was like 60$ and im in NJ


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (wordddaded)*

so your total was less than 350 shipped? how do you like the coils?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0808* »_so your total was less than 350 shipped? how do you like the coils?

yes and they're the best budget coilovers that you can get IMO


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

Streetlines or these?


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

just got mine








gonna put them in today or tomorrow, ill post some before n after pics


----------



## franomania (Aug 8, 2005)

can u reuse the strut mounts/bearings on the front and rear? what would happen if you dont?


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Any coilover selling for less than 800 is junk. Not worth buying.
Mk5s cost 20k+ new. Spending any less than 800 on suspension is proportionally stupid considering how important of a system suspension is. Don’t take off quality VAG parts just to replace them with inferior crap. Save your money and buy parts worth buying.


----------



## FNR32 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (T.D.B.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.D.B.* »_Any coilover selling for less than 800 is junk. Not worth buying.
Mk5s cost 20k+ new. Spending any less than 800 on suspension is proportionally stupid considering how important of a system suspension is. Don’t take off quality VAG parts just to replace them with inferior crap. Save your money and buy parts worth buying. 

What bothers me about comments like yours is that you've posted nothing to quantify why the inexpensive coils are "junk and not worth buying" other than the fact that they don't cost at least $800. It is amazingly stupid to make a statement phrased like "If something doesn't at least cost$XXX it's crap!" My Evo cost me 35K new.. Was it "stupid" of me to buy the 4 dollar OEM oil filter over the 15 dollar K&N filter because the K&N? The K&N cost more so it must be better, right?


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

*Before the install*

I hope this works for my before picture... testing. Okay, failed. Here is a link to the before and after pics... Can somebody give me the simplest refresher on how to add images within the post body on the 'tex? 
http://www5.snapfish.com/slide...ion_B/


_Modified by gsprobe at 4:01 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

^^^ sorry the pics suck, I had to take them on my phone. I forgot how much wheel gap I had before lowering the thing. I just wanted a little better handling and a little better look.. Mission Accomplished. I love these coils. If you look real closely, you'll note that I also changed out for vented rotors, fesh brake pads all around and upsized in the back rotors to match the fronts, and added the H+R rear swaybar (look harder... ha ha ha).


----------



## franomania (Aug 8, 2005)

anyone have a pic of how low you can go without having to get drop anti-roll bar links/rubbing the axle?


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (franomania)*

pics wont help ya. Some cars rub the swaybars before others. It's really a hit or miss type of thing once you start lowering. 
On average though, people usually start to have issues when they get below 24" fender height.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_
and i bet your queer mk5 looks like sh*t!!

MKVs look like **** to begin with















haha jk. But I prefer MKIVs


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

holly ****...

i was about to get them for $502.00 shipped...
just order mine today fom veeedub for $305
lucky to find and read this 42 pages thread ...
can't wait


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

wtf i cant go to the website


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (Raz2099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raz2099* »_wtf i cant go to the website


Try Again:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://www.veedubmachine.co.uk/


----------



## A3GTIVR6 (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (EL CAPO)*

ordered some for the wagon... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

cool it works now, thanks








hell its only $240 for the whole set, and if their better than the racelands thats an awsome deal


_Modified by Raz2099 at 2:40 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

anyone have any clue what the warranty situation is with these?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (ChaseSavesTheDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseSavesTheDay* »_anyone have any clue what the warranty situation is with these?

6 months from company in usa
2 years from europe


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*








ordering this kit Friday is their any other parts or anything I need to set me the right way


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (xrecklesdriverx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xrecklesdriverx* »_







ordering this kit Friday is their any other parts or anything I need to set me the right way 

people suggest new strut bearings. might as well get new rubber bushings also. 
i know for the mk3's its like $45-50 shipped from gap for the heavy duty bearings/bushings


----------



## jacobedward (Sep 28, 2009)

How is the ride? stiff, good? or stiff, Bad?


----------



## A3GTIVR6 (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (jacobedward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jacobedward* »_How is the ride? stiff, good? or stiff, Bad?

maybe read through this 42 page thread....?


----------



## devereaux (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (A3GTIVR6)*

I ordered my JOM's for MK4 on a Sunday morning and received them shipped from them to my job by Friday morning in NY for $360. I already have the Koni coilovers on my car but had a bad incident and bent the front struts. They are $1600 new and I got them on sale for $899 at the time. To be honest, these JOMs for $260 is something I wish I did instead of buying them Koni's. I would buy the JOMs again anyday! The ride REALLY ISNT BAD AT ALL. I drive 100 miles round trip daily and go over horrible NYC terrain and do so successfully without complaints and im sittin' LOWER than them Koni's. So to all out there. Buy these right away you wont be dissapointed. *get new strutmount_bearings * while youre at it.


_Modified by devereaux at 12:10 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## A3GTIVR6 (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (devereaux)*

edit...they came in today...got the fronts done with new control arms too....gonna do the rears sunday...


_Modified by A3GTIVR6 at 11:21 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*

JOM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dhphreak at 12:12 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## dhphreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_















You're just not that bright, are you?!









_Modified by gehr at 11:02 PM 3-10-2010_


"gehr" - what a narcissistic douche bag. You're not impressing anyone and frankly are coming off as quite pathetic destructively trolling vortex threads like a jaded self proclaimed suspension expert. 

Honestly, I've owned JOM's. So, I'll offer some useful constructive criticism. I easily could've spent a lot more on track spec. suspension but chose not too. 
Sorry to say, no one who is really serious about impressive top notch track performance would by a VW. Period. There are infinitely better platforms out there and if you buy a vw you are always making a budget purchase relatively speaking. So, enough with the holier-than-thou attitudes about budget suspension. 
I chose JOM after riding in numerous mk4's with a range of suspensions. The best being KW Clubsport. My advice is make the cost benefit call your self. If you're tracking you wouldn't have read this thread anyway. If you're on the street looking for stance and better cornering with your aging not horribly expensive daily driver then maybe JOM's for you. 
G/L



_Modified by dhphreak at 12:42 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: (dhphreak)*

BOOM! SON you just got told


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_
6 months from company in usa
2 years from europe

I ordered them from veedubmachine. There is nothing wrong with them after a year, i was just curious in the case something were to happen. I emailed them asking about some info and of course nothing was sent in reply. Anyone else have to warranty these yet?


----------



## super_chief (Aug 16, 2008)

I got a set of these from that veedubmachine off ebay from a tip of another member here. less than $350 shipped and they mounted up no problem. been on them for a year daily driving with no complaints for the price. they were an upgrade to the stock blown suspension and lowered the car a bit.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

I know that blackforest industries sells JOM on their website.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

For the MK4 owners: Did anyone put that 1/2 in. spacer on from fronts on stock setup onto these coils? I've heard that some do and don't... I didn't and i don't feel any issues other then my end-link rubbing on the axle, but that can be solved with a new sway.


----------



## 1.8TwAg (Jan 20, 2008)

has ne1 had any problems w/axles after goin really low w/ these. i had to replace both axlesand now the car is making noises again. aounds like the axles again. raised the car up a lilbit and the noise and vibration is almost gone. could my axles be binding up or was it the fact that i got axles from advanceauto? pls help


----------



## ShoulderMan (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive had these for about a year now on my mk2 golf, When I changed out my bushings and such to Poly, I noticed that the aluminum cap that holds the top spring down just under the nut, has been chewed up. (by the nut)

Does anyone know if you can get parts for these shocks?, and if not, Can I just put a washer inbetween the nut and cap to prevent futher damage?


Thanks

-Ron


----------



## Tommy Verrochi (Jul 20, 2009)

About how low do these get you, a fingers gap? How is the stiffness compared to FK Streetlines?

Anyone have pics?


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

for those of you having problems with your axles, the sway bar is rubbing against them and tearing them to ****. You have to either cut out, take out, or replace your sway bar so this wont happen. Cuting them out is the easiest and cheepest way beings as a new one will cost about $250. If you installed JOM allready this means its almost as much as your coils in the first place. By the way installing them is a pain in the ass. It took me 4 hours (also replacing an o2 sensor) and i had a lift and knew what i was doing (for the most part). In short, if your just throwing the cheapest coils that you can find on your car, just cut the damn thing out. Its more trouble than its worth. Also if you are still in the market for some cheap ass coils dont buy JOM. They take forever to get here from Europe and they are the same as any other cheap ass coils you can get. I suggest Raceland. They are about $350 off their website and I know loads of people who use them and love them. Of cource if you ever plan on seriously tracking a car dont you dare spend less than 600 on your damn suspension. Hope this has helped :laugh:


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

schells86 said:


> *dont be a choch.* get vmaxx. jk, get konis


 
hahahaha


----------



## Intense_27 (Aug 11, 2010)

Goheels555 said:


> for those of you having problems with your axles, the sway bar is rubbing against them and tearing them to ****. You have to either cut out, take out, or replace your sway bar so this wont happen. Cuting them out is the easiest and cheepest way beings as a new one will cost about $250. If you installed JOM allready this means its almost as much as your coils in the first place. By the way installing them is a pain in the ass. It took me 4 hours (also replacing an o2 sensor) and i had a lift and knew what i was doing (for the most part). In short, if your just throwing the cheapest coils that you can find on your car, just cut the damn thing out. Its more trouble than its worth. Also if you are still in the market for some cheap ass coils dont buy JOM. They take forever to get here from Europe and they are the same as any other cheap ass coils you can get. I suggest Raceland. They are about $350 off their website and I know loads of people who use them and love them. Of cource if you ever plan on seriously tracking a car dont you dare spend less than 600 on your damn suspension. Hope this has helped :laugh:


Also, if you are not tracking your car, a lower stiff suspension setup will be stiff enough that you would never even notice the sway bar missing...on that note, if you are tracking the car, a stock sway bar would be useless on a lowered car and should be changed regardless, and agreed...spend more than $600 on suspension if it's being used as a go-fast (around corners) part!


----------



## ChaseSavesTheDay (Jul 30, 2006)

i've been running them on mk4 jetta for over a year now and have had no issues.

except:
i did have to replace an axle, but decided to get one with lifetime warranty, oh well.
i raise them for winter, so this spring went to lower them and they were a PITA, make sure to keep them lubed if you plan to raise/lower ofter.

i replaced all bushings etc. but the front suspension has always made creaky noises, especially going over speed bumps, anyone else having this issue? i find it hard that within 1 year all the bushings are blown already.


----------



## 2.sloow (Aug 24, 2010)

Had mine on for about 5 months, ride is real stiff but very comfertable on nice roads, not hoppy or nothin. I think they are awesome and definitely worth it

Of course heres some pics

How I was at first





















And how it sits now
I need tolower ther front more


----------



## JETOcTANE130 (May 4, 2003)

I just got mine installed on a B5.5 and I gotta say these suckers get crazy low especially up front, I have about 45 threads left and the tires are already tucking nicely. Ride is just as good as my H&R cup kit.


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

D3hd3nd said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Shmoflo* »_Ok So my pay check clears tomorrow and and going to be placing my order. Just one quick question before: Is there anything else that I need/you suggest I purchase at the same time?
> 
> new *strut mounts/bearings* and hardware and a case of


Any place on line to get a good set?


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

Spike Ti said:


> Any place on line to get a good set?


BFI


----------



## emkayfour (Dec 3, 2008)

quick question for all of you who have installed your JOMS. I just picked up a set, went to install them and noticed that on the rear pair there is no second ring to lock the roller in place like there is on the fronts. Am I missing a piece or is this just the way they work?


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

emkayfour said:


> quick question for all of you who have installed your JOMS. I just picked up a set, went to install them and noticed that on the rear pair there is no second ring to lock the roller in place like there is on the fronts. Am I missing a piece or is this just the way they work?


i hate to sound like an @$$...... but you get what you pay for. $400 on coils doesnt cut it for me. for that i wouldve bought a honda #justsayin


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Found this on another site. He was a moderator and the post I am copying was made over a year after installing them. So it is tried and true info that is legit.

_I ran them for a season. I have since sold them off and now run a Koni setup with different springs.

They were not horrible at a normal height, but still too harsh for street driving according to my woman. Then I dumped them and they were not good. on a noraml road they were fine, but on a seperated concrete or a road with minor bumps they were VERY unforgiving. a couple times i thought my front Damper was going to go flying out of the top of my shock tower.... 

lesson learned, were solid for a year, but i would not buy them again if you want anything but LOW. (BTW, they did go low as F*** though)

Hope that helps._


----------



## apexi_bb6 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm planning on ordering jom coilovers next week. Ill post a review after install in about 2 weeks unless I change my mind by then. BFI has listings for allot of years and models for the jom coilovers. They are a ittle more expensive than some of the prices listed above but I'm getting control arms, bushings, tie rods, brake cables etc... at the same time so I'll just lump the shipping all together.

I won't be dumping the car right away cause I'm still rocking a ghetto ass side exit exhaust but I can give adjustability and ride quality opinions.


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

have a few questions can someone clarify some question for me? 

ok, first off, the JOM coilovers claim to be "German made". Is there anyway to prove this?? Also, about 20 or so pages back on this thread someone said "expect to pay 60-70$ for customs fee when the package has arrived at your door". you got to be kidding me right? is this true? whom of you guys that have purchased these (JOM from UK ebay), have ran into that particular situation?? 
Finally, do the JOMs Come with two locking nuts on each strut/shock? because if its just one locking nut, thats enouogh for me to not want a set. I wouldn't want the locking nuts to come loose and drop the $hit out of the suspension and bottom out. 

Thanks for any input or clarification:thumbup:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

1. on the german made question i have no idea and can't answer that question 
2. customs fees are only for those in canada 
3. by locking nuts i'm assuming you mean the spinning collars? and if so then yes when i had both my sets they had 2 of them... 


and i have to say i never thought this thread was going to last this long, i'm still here if anyone has questions on them (because your to lazy to read the whole thing :laugh


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

D3hd3nd said:


> 1. on the german made question i have no idea and can't answer that question
> 2. customs fees are only for those in canada
> 3. by locking nuts i'm assuming you mean the spinning collars? and if so then yes when i had both my sets they had 2 of them...
> 
> ...


 D3hd3nd, do you still have your set?? what are your thoughts on these?? im seriously thinking about these coilovers. do the rears also come with two spinning collars?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

no i don't have a set anymore they went with the cars when i sold/traded them. but it basically comes down to what you can handle and what your budget is. for me both sets i had rode "fine" for being dumped, i cut my bump stops and didn't run helpers. and yes the rears have (or had it might be different but i doubt it) 2 collars as well. overall for what i paid i was very impressed with them compared to any other of the cheap coilovers


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay I've ordered my first set of JOM coils last weekend. Les at Veedubmachines has got them winging there way over as I write. Their service was good as were his technical tips. The prices are very reasonable too compared to Black Forest Industries.

I'll post up a review in the next few weeks. I live in an area full of bumps with heavy road subsidence (Charleston SC). I plan on dropping from stock only to 1.5" at first and i'll be rolling with stock 15" Avus wheels with 25mm spacers in the rear and 10mm in the front until I can find me set of Aristos (hint hint). 

We'll see what happens.opcorn:


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

just my opinion but if your only dropping the car that slightly and you live in an area with bad roads you should've gone with a cupkit


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

D3hd3nd said:


> just my opinion but if your only dropping the car that slightly and you live in an area with bad roads you should've gone with a cupkit


 I know what you mean. But I wanted the option to go low if the desire takes me. Plus its my first dropped Mkiv 1.5" might not be enough to enhance the lines if the car. Shame its going to be on Avus's though.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

well post pics and review if you'd like when you get em.


----------



## apexi_bb6 (Aug 9, 2009)

Purchased a JOM coilover suspension kit from BFI, and installed it yesterday on my MK3 gti 2.0, the initial quality was good espically for the price. The down sides of the product are non adjustability of the strut dampeners, and the non-release of the spring rates. The springs are linear, more like a racing style that a progressive street style, but after driving the car my guess would be around 300-400 lb/in front and rear. The ride quality is very similar to my 98 prelude's koni yellow/ground controll coilover setup with 350f/ 300r lb/in eibach race springs (also linear) when my shocks are turned to the softest setting. Both cars weigh within 15% of eachother.

At 155k miles I also replaced the strut top bushings/bearings front and rear with BFI's oem equivalent products. I ran out of time to install the LCA's i purchased with prothane bushings, or the rear lower bushing inserts, I will update on those when I get some more free time to install them at work.

Despite the slush and snow on the ground the ride was crisp but not harsh on most pavement conditions here in Indiana. A few non-plowed roads became quite harsh to drive down, but the suspension was still able to maintain composure much better than my 4 blown stock shocks and sagging springs. Once i get some dry pavement drive time i'll update that as well.

For a beater vehicle that needs a suspension re-fresh or a daily driver that you want to have height adjustability I would so far highly reccomend JOM suspensions kit. If you havent installed similar products before, then i would reccomend doing allot of reasearch or hiring out, i am a technician and i found a lack of included instructions abit confusing when going from stock spring/strut assemblies to installing all fresh components and coilovers. If you do install yourself, the install time with 2 people was about 3hrs with a lift in a fully stocked shop. In a garage with no power tools I would estimate about 5-6hrs. Be sure to take apart one side at a time to use the other as a refrence because there are no diagrams for installing the suspension included!

I have purchased some maintenence and repair products from BlackForestIndustries.com before with very quick turn around times. This order was alittle different, but despite the inclimate weather in first the east coast, then the midwest, they were able to get the products to me in about 10 days on normal shipping. I would also highly reccomend BFI for their products and services.

No pics at this time... may be able to update from my phone later.


----------



## thepmanparker (Oct 17, 2003)

thinking about grabbing a set for my mark2, Do I need to order anything else or will it just bolt in. (ie: strut bearings, etc.)


----------



## apexi_bb6 (Aug 9, 2009)

I suppose you could re-use your old bushings and bearings, but for about $100 more i purchased all new upper mount bushings and bearings from BFI and ease of install was amazing. Just remember to take one side appart at a time for comparison. My lower control arm bushings are shot and i picked up lower control arms with bushings already installed from BFI as well, that takes a little more work to install but is not very hard if you have an impact gun.

Oh, and as far as being german, all the instructions and warranty info was in very small german print, with even smaller english print below it. It is also designed to meet german highway safety standards with no mention to american standards. YES it is made in germany.

After some drive time on dry pavement, I may have mis-estimated the springrates of the kit, my new estimate would probably be 400-500 in/lbs front and rear, and the shock value is still close to my koni yellow's at their lowest (softest) setting. Would'nt reccomend this kit to the weekend autocrosser or hardcore track racer but for a daily driver the ride quality is some what harsh but bearable and the bang for the buck was spot on for me. The initial quality is exceptional compared to the kits i see for civics/ integras at this price point, and domestic stuff is pathetic. The GF shouldnt mind much riding allong on short trips, but you might want to take her car for the long rides. My half hour commute to work doesn't wear on me at all, espically compared to my prelude when i'm running my low-pro's and full stiff shocks.


----------



## apexi_bb6 (Aug 9, 2009)

correction, the bushings cost about $70


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats a great write up. Could you tell me what height you dropped to and if you used the bumpstops and helper springs?


----------



## apexi_bb6 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm at about 1/2" wheel gap after everything settled, when it was first installed it had about 1 1/2"gap. Yes I am using the pre installed helper springs, but there wasn't a bumpstop with the coilovers. I'm not sure if factory ones would fit or not mine were too rotted away to tell.

I have about 3" of adjustability at the shock body for lowering and I'm guessing at about 2-3" of adj for raising from the current position. Haven't had it on the alignment rack yet I want to play around with the hight some more and get my lca's installed. Then I'll play around on the alignment rack and see what I can come up with


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, I installed my JOM's this weekend. I went from standard suspension (2000 Mkiv Golf 1.8T, 70,000 miles) to JOM's bought from Veedubmachine in England. Delivery was fast as was their message reponse time. 
Installation was relatively easy (Scubasteve props!) and the coils went in with ease. There really should have been printed instruction in English though. That JOM can't supply this worries me a little. 
I dropped down to about a 1/2 inch all the way around but I may come up on the back after I install my Lb's. The ride is a little stiff but too be honest my OEM shocks had no pressure left in the fronts at all. Cornering was great, no more tipping over and lots more ability to steer int the corner.I will reserve judgement for a week I think as I have a little knocking from probably the front sway bar end links that I did not replace. I'll install them and send in another review. 

Bad photos I know! :beer:

Before








After


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

I installed a set on my C and was very impressed. I DID NOT dump the car, it was a very modest drop but I kept the bumpstops and helper springs. I never noticed bouncing off the bumpstops and the ride on the highway was the smoothest I've ever experienced. I don't have any knowledge of what these coils feel like with the car "slammed" but I can def vouch for the quality with a modest drop. About to order a second set :thumbup:


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah i'm coming up on two weeks now. They have actually softened very slightly and are a dream at the moment. I'm definately happy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## philf (Mar 7, 2011)

Im planning on getting these JOMs soon just wanted to know how are they holding up for the longer term owners. Also, if Im at 100k will I have to get the new struts too or will the stock ones hold up for this summer?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

philf said:


> Im planning on getting these JOMs soon just wanted to know how are they holding up for the longer term owners. Also, if Im at 100k will I have to get the new struts too or will the stock ones hold up for this summer?


^^ what do you mean??? 

JOM are a coilover kit, meaning the come with struts/shocks and springs...


----------



## philf (Mar 7, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ what do you mean???
> 
> JOM are a coilover kit, meaning the come with struts/shocks and springs...


Oh my bad. I meant will they hold up in the WINTER? As in can I put them back on or get new ones for winter mode.


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

Question: JOM coilover owners...did anyone invest in camber mount kits with their coilovers? I've been told without camber adjustability you can expect horribly fast tear wear.

http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=2

On my Mk4 i have the rears in no prob and i'm dying to put in the front coils...but i want to hear some opinions first! (pls + ty)


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

im lookin for more current JOM owners to chime in with reviews!! Im thinkin about getting these coilovers in the summer sometime, and i just want to hear more opinions. 

Im pretty convinced at this point to go with JOM thru Black Forest Industries...but i just want to get a little more feedback 

thanks!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

apexi_bb6 said:


> Oh, and as far as being german, all the instructions and warranty info was in very small german print, with even smaller english print below it. It is also designed to meet german highway safety standards with no mention to american standards. *YES it is made in germany*....


^^Are you sure on that? 
They may be designed in Germany, but that doens't mean they are actually manufactured in Germany too  
Budget coilovers = all the same with just different colours/labels/boxes, all manufactured somewhere in Asia


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

Just got mine in and wow....what an awesome difference.

I'll be taking some pics soon once they settle


----------



## VAGenthusiast (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I'm also thinking of getting the JOM coilovers very soon and was wondering about the warranty. 
If anything happens to the coilovers, do you have to pay shipment to Germany in order to get them fixed and shipped back to you again? Or does the company offer paying the shipment? 
This seems to be the only problem before I pull the trigger on some coilovers soon. 

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## VAGenthusiast (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know when they'll be in stock again? Or any other place to order them from?
Anyone had any experience with BKS Tuning? How are they?


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

Settled finally so now....


























yayy jom...its time to do the drop!


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

Finally took the plunge and ordered a set from vdubmachine, $331 shipped if i recall correctly. Ordered them last week and received them today, everything looks pretty solid except there were no rear bumpstops included.. Not a big deal though they're pretty cheap, just waiting on the strut mounts, bearings, rear shock mounts and sway bar to come in tomorrow and hopefully i'll have them in next week, with some pics/better review to follow :beer:


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

VgtiR said:


> Finally took the plunge and ordered a set from vdubmachine, $331 shipped if i recall correctly. Ordered them last week and received them today, everything looks pretty solid except there were no rear bumpstops included.. Not a big deal though they're pretty cheap, just waiting on the strut mounts, bearings, rear shock mounts and sway bar to come in tomorrow and hopefully i'll have them in next week, with some pics/better review to follow :beer:



What kind of sway bar did you go with? I'm wondering because if want to close that wheel gap i have happening i'm thinking i'm going to need to solve that issue -.-


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

Years said:


> What kind of sway bar did you go with? I'm wondering because if want to close that wheel gap i have happening i'm thinking i'm going to need to solve that issue -.-


I actually got a JOM swaybar as well, it was only $100 compared to $200+ from H&R etc... i wasn't looking for one at the time, i was going to order another set of FK adjustable swaybar endlinks for my stock sway because one of the rubber bushings in my current set fell out. once i saw i could just get a better swaybar for the same price as the links i decided to go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

VAGenthusiast said:


> Does anyone know when they'll be in stock again? Or any other place to order them from?
> Anyone had any experience with BKS Tuning? How are they?


ive never heard of bks tuning. If they are out of JOMs then get racelands. They are the same quality if not a bit better and around the same price...happy lowering:laugh:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't believe people are still spending 50% more on JOM's, instead of getting Raceland/rokkors. :screwy:


Take the strut inserts out, and compare them. They are the EXACT same.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JohnStamos said:


> Can't believe people are still spending 50% more on JOM's, instead of getting Raceland/rokkors. :screwy:
> 
> 
> Take the strut inserts out, and compare them. They are the EXACT same.


^^Exactly :thumbup: ...all "budget" coilovers are the exact same, just different colours/paints, stickers


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

> Can't believe people are still spending 50% more on JOM's, instead of getting Raceland/rokkors


i have to disagree, if they were all exactally the same then wouldn't they all ride the same? atleast from my experience (i've personally had Vmaxx's, JOM's, Rokkor's on my cars and i've ridden in a car with Raceland's) they all have had difference ride quality's and imo JOM's rode by far the best. 

and at the time i made this thread we were getting them from the UK for $350 with all strut mounts shipped


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

D3hd3nd said:


> i have to disagree, if they were all exactally the same then wouldn't they all ride the same? atleast from my experience (i've personally had Vmaxx's, JOM's, Rokkor's on my cars and i've ridden in a car with Raceland's) they all have had difference ride quality's and imo JOM's rode by far the best.


^^Had Vmaxx's, JOMs, Rokkors *on the same car * though??? 
That is how a fair comparison would be


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

> ^^Had Vmaxx's, JOMs, Rokkors on the same car though???
> That is how a fair comparison would be


take it as one person to another over the internet but yes :laugh:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

D3hd3nd said:


> take it as one person to another over the internet but yes :laugh:


lol, cheap ass coilovers kept breaking so you continued to replace them over and over with different sets of cheap ass coilovers? Or just replacing them for the hell of it?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

anybody take their car to highspeeds on the freeway through banked turns with the joms? and is there a difference between JOM coilover sets? i see them on different sites with $100+ differences?


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

> lol, cheap ass coilovers kept breaking so you continued to replace them over and over with different sets of cheap ass coilovers? Or just replacing them for the hell of it?


No, none of them ever broke/seized/blew out on me. It was an experiment that a couple of people pitched in on to see which we thought were the better budget coilovers. Your consistent regards to them as cheap ass coilovers probably means you've never cheaped out anywhere or cut corners EVER on a build or car of your own eh :laugh:



> anybody take their car to highspeeds on the freeway through banked turns with the joms? and is there a difference between JOM coilover sets? i see them on different sites with $100+ differences?


If they look the same they're generally the same.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

I have torn apart 3 different sets. raceland, JOM, and Tuning USA.

All three had the SAME strut inserts. EXACT same.





There is a Chinese company that makes them. You call them up, place your order and give them a logo. There are like 10 "different" companies that do this. This is done ALL the time, with a TON of products. Most rep wheels are done this way. It's not new knowledge.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

D3hd3nd said:


> No, none of them ever broke/seized/blew out on me. It was an experiment that a couple of people pitched in on to see which we thought were the better budget coilovers. Your consistent regards to them as cheap ass coilovers probably means you've never cheaped out anywhere or cut corners EVER on a build or car of your own eh :laugh:


There is no arguing that the coilovers in question are cheap...not only are they cheap but they are the cheapest you can buy! I'm not gona say I had never considered "cheaping out" on parts (after all I am subscribed to this thread). In the end though I got the FK Silver Plus X set. Yes it was more expensive but if you think your JOMs are even close to the same quality you are crazy :screwy:

As far as me not cutting any corners, you are also wrong. I am no stranger to Ebay and Autozone parts as long as they dont negatively impact the performance of my car.


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

finally getting my set on tomorrow, can't wait! Pics will come as soon as i get some nice weather around here...:beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JohnStamos said:


> I have torn apart 3 different sets. raceland, JOM, and Tuning USA.
> 
> All three had the SAME strut inserts. EXACT same.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's what I've been trying to tell them, but some people here don't seem to listen...
All the same: Just different colour/paint/stickers, and all made in Asia...


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nothing like some good Ol' Chinese manufacturing:laugh:


----------



## aceinthesleeve (Oct 5, 2010)

Alright I ordered my JOM's for my MKIV Jetta a week or so ago. Picked em up from the post man today. $330 CAD shipped plus $32 customs fees. Not bad for shipping across the globe Id say. (I live in Alberta)

Before I install these, my question is: whats the best website to get control arm bushings and adjustable endlinks?


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

aceinthesleeve said:


> Before I install these, my question is: whats the best website to get control arm bushings and adjustable endlinks?


My suggestion is to find endlinks with rubber bushings, some are all metal, and you end up hearing a clunking sound. I have FK endlinks with the rubber bushings, and they've been great for the past 2 years. They have them at ECS tuning for about $100. I think they also sell stock and polyurethane control arm bushings, and Black Forest Industries carries a variety of them as well :beer:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

aceinthesleeve said:


> Alright I ordered my JOM's for my MKIV Jetta a week or so ago. Picked em up from the post man today. $330 CAD shipped plus $32 customs fees. Not bad for shipping across the globe Id say. (I live in Alberta)
> 
> Before I install these, my question is: whats the best website to get control arm bushings and adjustable endlinks?


Check out Blackforestindustries.com


----------



## krinkov (May 9, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That's what I've been trying to tell them, but some people here don't seem to listen...
> All the same: Just different colour/paint/stickers, and all made in Asia...


yeah BCE has made about 95% of all the re-labeled coilovers youve seen on the market for the last 6-7 years, Apexi HKS, Greddy, Megan, Stance, Helix, etc. Just tell them what colors and labels you want and order 100 sets, all the JDM crowd has known this for a while. Heres their taiwanese website http://www.bcec.com.tw/ theyve gotten so popular they've even released their own line (just called BC) but you can always tell its them by they hardware they use.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

krinkov said:


> yeah BCE has made about 95% of all the re-labeled coilovers youve seen on the market for the last 6-7 years, Apexi HKS, Greddy, Megan, Stance, Helix, etc. Just tell them what colors and labels you want and order 100 sets, all the JDM crowd has known this for a while. Heres their taiwanese website http://www.bcec.com.tw/ theyve gotten so popular they've even released their own line (just called BC) but you can always tell its them by they hardware they use.



BC-R makes VERY good products for the money though, and all their rebrands are MUCH higher quality then even the upper end of what most Mk3 owners buy. Kits come with Pillowball upper mounts, ect. Their BC line is VERY good, and their inverted coilovers are ahead of the game cost wise.

I would ride Megan/Stance coils before Ultra(Ultra) Lows any-day. I can't believe people pay THAT much for a cheap coilover that just has a shorter shaft/body. It's insane.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

krinkov said:


> yeah BCE has made about 95% of all the re-labeled coilovers youve seen on the market for the last 6-7 years, Apexi HKS, Greddy, Megan, Stance, Helix, etc. Just tell them what colors and labels you want and order 100 sets, all the JDM crowd has known this for a while. Heres their taiwanese website http://www.bcec.com.tw/ theyve gotten so popular they've even released their own line (just called BC) but you can always tell its them by they hardware they use.


^^Amen :thumbup:


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone changed the rear springs in JOM's yet? I think the fronts are fine but the backs are way too stiff. 

Has anyone got any rear spring rate recommendations for a little bit of a smoother ride?

blighty


----------



## apexi_bb6 (Aug 9, 2009)

Had my jom's on my mk3 gti for about 6 months now. Ride comfort is decent but allitle on the hard side. Build quality is fair, only drove through snow twice and they are no longer adjustable. Handling is good, but not great even after changing lca's and rear axle bushings in addition to upper strut bushings, this is probably the suspension geometry more than the coilovers though. For the end result I should have gotten part store shocks and ebay springs for half the cost. 

For a beater though, only paid $850 for a 1997 2.0, the suspension was a decent buy. If you don't classify your car as a "beater" look for something better.

example: I would never put something like this on my prelude (daily/summer), but my gti (beater/winter), its fine on.


----------



## fiftybuckbunny (Oct 14, 2008)

So, after reading 44 pages of this thread the conclusion I have to come to after all of this is to just go get whatever I want and that it really doesn't matter all that much when it comes to which brand of sub-$400 coilovers to buy. Seems the only difference is color and customer service. As far as my $600 88 Cabriolet is concerned, anything I do will be an improvement over the blown KYBs that are currently on the car. Perhaps someone has an opinion on who has the best customer service if there is a problem. I have heard Raceland has that covered pretty well. The closest JOM seller is BFI. Any opinions regarding them?


----------



## stewie griffin (Nov 23, 2008)

I have them on my car. the rears didnt give me a problem. but the top where the strut cap is the bolt is just stripping itself because its a different thread size, so it clunks everywhere even the littlest bump. and my adjustable collar are stuck together and wont budget and theres anti sieze on them and the threads. :banghead:... my opinion JOM sucks


----------



## Mr.Storm (Sep 21, 2010)

*BFI Has a sale on them now*

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk4jomco.html

they're $500 right now, thats like 50 less than the fk streetlines


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr.Storm said:


> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk4jomco.html
> 
> they're $500 right now, thats like 50 less than the fk streetlines



Thats still $200 overpriced.


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

JohnStamos said:


> Thats still $200 overpriced.


What he said.

Veedubmachine all day long


----------



## blighty (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay just a brief update on these coils. I have now been running these for over six months and am overall very happy with them. This being the first time my current car has been lowered, I have changed the strut bushings/bearings and the control arm bushings to R32 fronts and OEM rears. The car is sitting about a finger width above the tire, this really is not that low, but i'm not 17 years old anymore either and I have a family to move around. I was a little disappointed with them at first but after reading about ride quality improvements for ages I decided to upgrade tires to Potenzas (on Aristos), this was the biggest improvement to the smoothness of ride i've made. Well I know this is not a scientific write up but I just wanted to say that overall they've been really good. Definitely good value for money.










blighty


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have a long term review for these durability wise? Mainly people that have ran them for at least 2 years, Ive read most of the thread and the feedback seems to be pretty positive. Being in Canada it's cheaper for me to get these over racelands.


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

I ordered a set from veedubmachine. I CANNOT BELIEVE how fast they were shipped to me. Order on the 8th and delivered today the 11th.


----------



## malachischreiner (Apr 29, 2012)

Just ordered my set of JOM coilovers from the UK for $320 shipped. These are going on a 1998 Jetta. First bit of work being done to this car, with a lot more to come. Will get pics and a review as soon as time permits while working 12 hour days 6 days a week.


----------



## SEP7EMBER (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a set of JOM's from VeeDubMachine... 300 somethin' shipped to Canada and they got here in 6 days! The install was easy, though I need a little help dialing them in, the rear drivers side wont level out to the otherside, a difference on a half inch+ ( settling time?)
I'am only trying to get to 24.75 Ftg (the streets here are sh!t)
overall i'm impressed Cost, Quality, Installation, & Low


----------



## malachischreiner (Apr 29, 2012)

got my JOM's in. Ordered from veedubmachines on saturday 5/19. Sent then out on Monday 21st. Received them in Wisconsin on wednesday the 23rd. Putting them on today.


----------



## vwr32nj (Jan 6, 2013)

I had them on my mi2 vr ...must say best coiover ever had nice low and smoth


----------



## oVWo (Dec 5, 2012)

Just ordered these. How are they holding up? This thread goes way back. There must be alot more user testing and concerns with these. Will post pics!


----------



## M333ch02 (Oct 14, 2015)

Bump.. Any feedback? Are they worth it?


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

Nope!! Not worth it, Felt like the CUP Kit i just removed.. were ok around the city but bouncy at Hwy Speed... 

You get what you pay for, Lesson learned here....:banghead:


----------



## brandi_ham1979 (Feb 16, 2020)

Yea they may look like a good deal but the truth is that you get what you pay for! If your plannin on dropping 500 bucks for a new suspension, you should do your research and hit up either ECS tuning or NGP, both companies offer a set of FK streetline coils for 550 with free shipping.


----------



## princepollard (Mar 23, 2020)

*Re*

extenderlinksys.live is that service that helps you for installing your extender setting. When a person buys a extender for expending his internet range in every corner of his home. Then he has many issue in his extender mean in its setup and many more. if you have new extender or any kind of issue which you are facing you can take help from our experts you can also move extenderlinksys.live.


----------

